# Significado de regionalismos usados en el foro



## Elvic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola a toda la comunidad 

bueno mi propuesta es realizar una especie de diccionario de equipo electrónico y/o componentes,
esto porque me ha pasado que no se relaciona o se entiende mal un mensaje; 
o bien  como es que se le llama en otros países, quizá a veces en su mismo país   a determinado equipo 

por ejemplo 

multímetro = polímetro = tester.







aunque cabe señalar que no es mucha la diferencia que existen en el lenguaje técnico pero no esta demás creo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

multímetro = polímetro = tester = VOM (Voltimetro, Ohmetro, Miliamperimetro)


----------



## Dano (Nov 4, 2007)

Broca = Mecha 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

Si lo vamos a hacer, hagamoslo bien o regular

Carro = Automovil
Cornetas = Parlantes  
Chapuza = Chanchada = Cochinada = Arreglo poco elegante electronicamente hablando
Trafo = Transformador 
Embobinar = Bobinar 
Destripar = Descuartizar = Desarmar (Este es mio)
Cajas = Bafles = Gabinete para parlante (Siiiiiiii, ya se que no es lo mismo pero en el foro se usa indistintamente)
Foreros = Habitantes del foro (Enfermos electronica, yo incluido)
Truchas = Berretas = De dudosa calidad o que no son lo que dicen ser
Cacos = Chorros = Ladrones
Ladron de gallinas = Forma amistosa de referirse a alguien
Capo = Inteligente, que sabe mucho de algo
Sabiondo = Sabelotodo = Forma despectiva de referirse a alguien que opina sobre algo

Bardo = Kilombo = Discusión desordenada y con cierto nivel de agresividad

Algún Europeo y/o latinoamericano que agregue data a este término


Forobardo = Post que contiene mucho Bardo, Kilombo


Socket = Zocalo = Dispositivo para insertar integrados con facilidad de ser removidos sin soldadura

Funca = Anda = Funciona = Se dice del circuito que cumple con su cometido
No Funca = No Anda = No Funciona = Se dice del circuito que No hace lo que se espera de el

Bosta = KK = Porqueria = Algo muy muy muy malo ¡


----------



## capitanp (Nov 4, 2007)

Siguiendo con la tematica


Fogonazo = Chispazo = Cotrocircuito
Probe = Punta = TestPoint
Cabezal = Pick Up = laser lector
Cortar la luz = Apagar = Patear enchufe
Plug = Clavija ="PLUS" (este ultimo esta mal dicho)
Filtro = Capacitor = Condensador = "CAPACITADOR" = "TANQUESITO"
Alambre de fardo = "lo atamo` con alambre lo atamo`" = Tornillo Cordobes
Lampara = Bulbo = Foquito = Candela


Las PAlabras en MAYUSCULAS son formas incorrectas de llamarlo


.


----------



## Dano (Nov 5, 2007)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> Filtro = Capacitor = Condensador = "CAPACITADOR" = "TANQUESITO"



Te faltó "cosito redondo que tiene numeros y letras raras"

Para el diccionario:

Ampli = Amplificador = Potencia.
Parlante = Bocina = Woofer


Saludos = Agradecimiento cordial


----------



## thevenin (Nov 5, 2007)

Protoboard=placa de entrenador


----------



## Elvic (Nov 5, 2007)

PCB = Printed Circuit Board= Circuito impreso= Medio para sostener mecánicamente y conectar eléctricamente componentes electrónicos.





zócalos= base dip= socket = Donde se montan los circuitos integrados





Isla=  pin= perforación= Donde se soldan los zócalos y componentes 

Pistas, track, = linea de cobre que une alas isla en PCB


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

plano electrónico=diagrama electrónico = esquema electrónico


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Mandarse un moco = Pifiarla = Meter la pata = Equivocacion grave, tipo mandar 220VCA a la entrada de un PIC, conectar una salida de un AOP a +VCC, Etc


Edit:
fernecito = fernet = Bebida alcholica de alto grado obtenida de la fermentacion de hierbas en alcohol (45º de graduacion)

mate = Infusion caracteristica de la zona del Rio de la PLata y Paraguay a base de Yerba mate (Dije yerba y no hierba, tampoco canabis, manga de mal pensados)

manga = Muchos, se aplica a personas

terere = mate pero frio


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pic = microcontrolador = chip = pequeño dispositivo capaz de ejecutar ordenes en funcion del estado de sus patillas.

Jim_17 = Miguel = Friky de la electronica aficionado a meterse en foros que hablan sobre electronica.



Adiós, Hasta luego, Nos vemos, Hasta otra, Que vaya bien, Bye, Bye bye, Good bye, Nos vemos en Macdonals !


----------



## ciri (Nov 28, 2007)

Firulito=Algún componente que no sabes que hace pero lo estas usando, y haces cosas mágicas.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 14, 2007)

que quiere decir *maja* ?

la gente en este foro es muy MAJA

que significa 8)


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Caja negra= Conjunto de cosas que hacen algo, de la cual la unica información que tenemos es que le salen un numero X de cables que se conectan a otras cosas que hacen otros algos que tampoco terminamos de entender. // Una caja de color negro.

Caotin= Soldador, Estañador, Pistola, Instrumento para quemarse los dedos, etc.

Maja= (si no me equivoco) Piola, buena onda, amable, etc


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Instrumento muy usado por mi

Salivometro y o dedometro = dedo con saliba 

Funciones tipicas.

1 Medidor presiso de la direccion del viento.
2 Detector con exactitud aproximada de la temperatura critica de componentes electronicos.jajaja
3 Detector de fase Neutro ( solo para valientes)
4 En la misma linea detector de alta tension.
5 inyector de señales complejas en delicadicimos circuitos de radio.(solo para expertos)
6 Retro alimentacion calibrada (depende de persona a persona) de amplificador de  potencia  (no recomdable para potencias superiores a los 100w jajaja)

Seguramente tiene mas funciones ocultas las cuales desconosco. Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Feb 15, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Instrumento muy usado por mi
> 
> Salivometro y o dedometro = dedo con saliba




Muy bueno ja ja... si me hizo reír¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

pero nunca lo habia visto mencionado en los post que he visitado ...

o alguien si  ?

bueno la segunda forma es muy buena; excelente mejor dicho.

alguna ves usada por mi y creo que por muchos novatos ja ja...

cuando alguien experimentado... te dice -"ve" si esa resistencia de carga esta caliente ha estado conectada por 3 min  y parece que no pasa nada-, y que hace aplica el dedometro  ja ja ja y el de dedometro capta el nivel mas alto de Temp. y lo pone en HOLD dejándote una ampolla. aun mas el tamaño de la ampolla  nos dice que tan novato es je je


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

Chanta = Chapucero, Hablador compulsivo, en general todos bolazos.

Sujeto especialista en "Chapuzas", que pegunta pero pretende saberlo todo y en realidad no tiene idea, suelen enojarse fácilmente.


Bolazos = Mentiras

Bolacero: El que dice bolazos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Viejo Pajaro = Hombre Mayor o no tanto con mucha calle en la electronica, al que todo le cae mal , si no se hace a su manera.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 5, 2008)

a que se refiere esta palabra 

baremo


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2008)

Meter algo dentro de una tabla 

Es decir: para catalogar a "EL nombre" usamos el baremo de los ignorantes (de 0 a -100)
para catalogar a cualquier otro se puede baremar de otra forma.

Seguramente me he pasado  pero igual se entiende.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola.
Medidor, en inglés Meter: a person or thing that measures, especialy. an instrument for recording a quantity of gas, electricity, etc. supplied, present, or needed.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 12, 2008)

"Los COCOs" : Cable con  Caimanes, Cocodrilos, pinsitas , etc . en sus extremos.

Modo de pedir: Cacho pasame los cocos.
Utilizacion: Muy variada, para hacer puentes hasta para alargar las puntas del tester, en caso de altas potencia, son usados para pasar corriente de un automovil a otro. Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Peeeeeeeerro= exclamacion de asombro (por ejemplo lo que estoy leyendo en estos post)

Chimbo=     malo, repuesto de mala calidad, en el foro le dicen trucho
Fogon  =    donde se hace comida pero con leña
Fogonazo=   darle con el fogon
Atajaperro=   pelea o discucion con agresividad
Foro de atajaperros=   un foro con peleas agresivas
Caja de machete=     ese tipo es una caja de machete en electronica = es el equivalente a viejo pajaro de Karapalida.


aporte de un latino, complaciendo a Fogonazo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 14, 2008)

Carro, coche, auto, automóvil
carro electrónico, dispositivo motorizado de CD, DVD o cinta, bandeja 

 Corriente, cosa normal, muy frecuente
corriente eléctrica, el paso de una diferencia de potencial desde un polo a otro de un generador, por acá/aquí sinónimo de electricidad
ejemplo:  "no hay corriente" el auto(coche) no arranca, el aparato no funciona

Según vallan saliendo palabras las iré colocando (posteando)


----------



## Elvic (Jul 15, 2008)

Regionalismo: 
Es una forma de hablar en diferentes países, es muy diferente el español de México al de Honduras o al de Argentina, una palabra puede significar algo en esa región y en otra distinta otro significado o puede tener varios significados.
es decir es una palabra que cambia su significado de una región a otra

yo no lo sabia, y es por eso que le cambiaron el titulo a este tema  ¿verdad?


----------



## julitop (Jul 21, 2008)

Faso=cigarrillo=cigarro

bobina=impedancia=choque

transformador =transformador

Led="lamparita" de colores q anda con poco voltaje y poca corriente 

y ante la duda mandalo a masa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2008)

*Acojonado:* es cuando se te ponen los cojones (testiculos) de corbata, es una sensacion semejante a lo que sientes cuando haces puenting o subes a una montaña rusa, ese miedo paralizante. 

¡ Aporte de Hemp !


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 8, 2008)

Sacarse la foto = que tu proyecto que venis armando hace meses en vez de cumplir su cometido haga KABOOM por los aires liberando grandes cantidades de energia en forma de calor y luz. 

Tambien es aplicable a usar mal la mascara o el electroo de la soldadora electrica por arco y te pegue una foto


he aqui mi aporte... me mato el dedometro, y mas lo de la ampolla me lo hicieron mi primer dia de trabajo como tecnico...


----------



## doctorjkill (Ago 9, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Instrumento muy usado por mi
> 
> Salivometro y o dedometro = dedo con saliba
> 
> ...



Yo tbm lo uso para trabar el boton del control remoto cuando no encuentro pads de carbon cerca


----------



## Guest (Ago 13, 2008)

Putada = Fastidio grabe sin venir a cuento, similar a jodienda.
Putadon = Putada de proporciones biblicas.
Curro = Trabajo, Labor.
Rulando = Funcionado, trabajando.
Rular = pasar/invitar, ofrecer, acilindrar un porro*.
Cantoso = Llamativo, vistoso ("Algo cantoso").
Canteo = Acto llamativo o vistoso ("Un canteo")



*Ya mirate la RAE, no seas vago.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

Esta os va a gustar..jeje

Hijo puta...un amigo cabrónazo o muy chuleta, vasilón, enteraó 
(no se dice como insulto a los amigos, es casi un alago) 

es bastante frecuente en el Sur de Andalucía


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 14, 2008)

yo tambine soy de andalucia jaj y eso es verdad..(almeria) 

que hijo puta el tio ( que bueno el tio)
tio= amigo,colega ( nada que ver con un parentesco familiar)

zeporrazo =tortazo,ostia,piñazo

giñarse=cagarse


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 14, 2008)

Quede frito = Quede loco = No entendí
Chambón = Persona que hace chambonadas
Chambonada = Chapuza



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Chapuza = Chanchada = Cochinada = Arreglo poco elegante electronicamente hablando


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2008)

Berreta = De muy mala calidad


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 26, 2008)

Mosca cojonera = individuo que se dedica a poner portadora modulada o no, cuando hay una conversación de radio aficionados (QSO)


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 26, 2008)

transformador= Cosa dificil de encontrar; la mayoria son de homebrew..


----------



## Elvic (Sep 10, 2008)

potencia = amplificador = CAR-AUDIO amplificador


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> potencia = amplificador = CAR-AUDIO amplificador



Creo que la parte de "potencia" es un poco incorrecta..

P=I*V

La frase correcta seria "etapa de potencia"


----------



## Elvic (Sep 10, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Elvic dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de acuerdo contigo anthony123, pero la palabra la tome de aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/potencia-maverick-mutilada-15638/

o la interprete mal? para el caso igualmente  "etapa de potencia" también estría mal aplicada no? -a mi criterio-

seguramente eso fue, entendí mal el post que te menciono;  como se le conoce ha estos aparatos o dispositivos en tu país?

suerT


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 10, 2008)

aca en argentina al amplificador a veces le decimos potencia, sin lo de etapa, es una mala costumbre. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Chanta = Chapucero, Hablador compulsivo, en general todos bolazos.



 De estos se ven varios en el foro, me acuerdo el del "transformador digital"   

Lo mejor cuando uno no sabe es no dar soluciones erroneas, esto lo digo porq algunos dicen boludeces y ni saben de lo que estan hablando jeje  


nucleo de Ferrita=cosa negra y redondita generalmente( tambien hay otras formas)que se rompe facil y que es practicamente imposible conseguir la que necesitamos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 12, 2008)

Fernet primero en Wikipedia, antes que en la RAE
Porta pidió que sea incorporada la palabra por la Real Academia. En Wikipedia se dice que los cordobeses son los que más consumen fernet. 
Redacción LAVOZ.com.ar 


El significado de la palabra fernet apareció antes en la enciclopedia virtual Wikipedia que en la Real Academia Española , tal como el reclamo de Porta (ver Piden incorporar "fernet" al diccionario , en Edición Impresa).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2008)

Trucho: Falso; Truchado o _Trucheado_: Falsificado; Truchar: Falsificar
Aplícase a cosas y personas.

Garca: Persona que intenta conseguir algún beneficio a través de una mentira. _Sin._ Estafador
Garcar: En Vesre es una cosa que nada tiene que ver con el foro y, siguiendo con la anterior, estafar.
Vesre: Manera de hablar en la que se invierte el orden de las sílabas de cada palabra, a veces agregando alguna letra o descartando alguna(s) sílaba(s).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2008)

En Venezuela:   

no decimos Amigo, decimos: Pana, Costilla, Chamo(a)
no decimos FIESTA, decimos: Rumba, Bochinche, Parranda
no decimos Hola, decimos: Epa Pana, que más?
no decimos QUE Borrachera, decimos: Tremenda PEA!

no decimos Cervezas, decimos: Birras, Curdas  
no decimos HAZME UN FAVOR, decimos: Hazme la 2da ahi!
no decimos Dinero, decimos: Rial, Lucas, Fuerza
no decimos HOT Dog, decimos: Perro Caliente

no decimos Burla, decimos: Chalequeo!
no decimos Enamorar, decimos: Echar los Perrossss! !
no decimos cómprame Eso, decimos: Bríndame Ahi!
no decimos Divertirse, decimos: Echar Vaina, Joder...

no decimos TOMAR Licor, decimos: Tomar Caña, echarnos Unos Palos!
no decimos HAMBRE,decimos: Filo..
no decimos MALO, decimos: Rataaa!
no decimos TENIS,decimos: Zapato è goma...

Y así podía seguir todooo el Día....


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

La siguiente definición figura en el buscador 15 veces pero acá no:

*Ojímetro:* Intrumento de mediana a alta precisión que sirve tanto para *medir* distancia, nivel, alineación, espaciado, volúmen, sección, calibre de conductores, frecuencia, etc. *calcular* ecuaciones diferenciales complejas, ecuaciones lineales con 2 o más incógnitas, centro, valor de resistencia, beta de transitor, etc. y también para *detectar* fallas en componentes y materiales. Por mencionar algunos, no todos sus usos.

Respecto a la definicíon de *dedómetro* está mal la acepción de injectar señales, en ese caso se aplica:

*Dedorgómetro* Ejercicio reiterado con el dedo de la mano para injectar señales aleatorias en sensores o no de movimiento, presión, humedad, ruido blanco, estática, capacidad, resistencia, tensión, etc.

Del Diccionario de Correntino voy a citar solo los regionalismos que se aplican a la electrónica y suelo usar:

*Baqueteado/a*: Algo o alguien que está muy usado o desgastado. Generalmente referido a impresoras.
*Descuajeringar:* Enquilombar, enmarañar, desarreglar.
*Funca:* Funciona, anda.
*Guaina:* Mujer, niña o una simple mina nomás.
*Lo que raye:* Lo que pinte. Cualquier cosa
*Maraña:* lío, quilombo, enredo (de cables).
*Pipí cucú:* Se dice generalmente cuando alguien o algo está muy coqueto o bien arreglado.
*Ponchazo:* Se utiliza para decir que algo se hizo como se pudo.
*Zorongo:* Persona que no es de fiar. Objeto imaginario omnipresente al que se refiere siempre en forma unitaria y negativa "No veo un zorongo", "No encuetro un zorongo", "No había un zorongo"


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 9, 2008)

Bueno, aqui algunos insultos tiernos contra vendedores de tiendas de electrónica:

Pastel de bosta = Pastel = Que no sabe nada, pero que tampoco tiene la inquietud de preguntar, y te da lo que se le cruce en el camino, algo que obviamente no pediste.

Aunque esto vaya contra personas normales... creo que no son garabatos fuertes y estarían al borde de las reglas de este foro. Si llega a ser ilegal, pido que se borre este Post.

Papasnatas, Zopenco, Asopado, Pelafustán, el Retutadesutata, Pergenio .... más?

Otro insulto muy bueno sin garabatos: (Para algunos vendedores de electrónica):
"Dios es un artista, pero para crear su obra necesitó hacer antes un borrador como tu".

La "Casa Royal" es una tienda de electrónica aqui en Chile. Pero son tan... pero tan así como dije recién, que inventé el insulto: "Vendedor de Casa Royal", lo cual, para mi es un insulto grave!
Te atienden pésimo, dicen que no tienen la pieza que buscas solo porque les da flojera buscarla, andan con unas caras largas de oficinista encerrado todo el día... mal.

Para el diccionario finalmente:

"Me da lata" = Me da flojera

Saludos!


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 14, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Quede frito = Quede loco = No entendí
> Chambón = Persona que hace chambonadas
> Chambonada = Chapuza
> 
> ...



Algunos significados electrónicos en colombia

baquelita/baquela = pcb: circuito impreso en cobre
grasa/crema = pasta para soldar
potenciómetro = reostato: resistencia variable (si dices reostato los vendedores ponen cara de "0.0!" y pensarán.. este "man" se la fumó "verde")
motortool =  taladro para perforar pcb´s
ácido para impresos =  solución química para atacar el cobre
quemar una baquela =  atacar químicamente un pcb

a los circuitos integrados solo se les dice "integrado"
si pides un 74ls08 con sólo decir "me dá un ls08" te entienden
los led´s RGB NO existen en el 99.9% de las tiendas

a diferencia de anthony123, los trasformadores se consiguen igual de facil a las resistencias (obviamente hablo de transformadores normales: 9 y -9v 1A por ejemplo.)

si compras al menos 5 cosas pides descuento casi por obligación (al menos en bogotá)

si pides un circuito integrado poco común te miran como un alien y es seguro que te hará un abducción si te descuidas (jejeje)

si vás por 5 o 6 elementos, lo más seguro es que te lleves el doble, siempre hay algo interesante al cual uno nunca puede resistirse, como la tercera mano (una herramienta que consiste en 2 pinzas y una lupa para sujetar cosas). al menos acá en colombia, electrónico que se respete siempre gasta más de lo presupuestado por ser tan curioso! ejejje

al terminar las compras hay que pasar por una remate de herramientas (remate = bazar)

papel trasnfer = papel termo-transferible
lija = papel abrasivo
esponja de cobre/alambre = bonbril (una marca de este tipo de producto)

programado en lenguaje ensamblador = solo se dice "programado en asembler"

encienda/alimente el circuito = "échele candela a esa vaina"

ponchadora = herramienta para poner conectores rj11, rj45

ponchar = poner un conector de presión.

y hay muchas expresiones y palabras más, pero se me escapan..... si hay algún colombiano por aquí agregue las que se sepa


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 15, 2009)

Jajajaja como me rei leyendo esto..     

Aca va uno:

Patada: descarga electrica.

Ejemplo: " toque el cable y me dio una patada." (cosa q hicieron varios)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

moco = lio , error, macana
moqueando = haciendo algo mal
mandó = hizo
mandarse = hacer

problema eso de la cola che . . .   

<----- otro que va en cana   

cana = preso

Lienzo = pantalón (lunfardo muuuuuuuy antiguo)
infelí = apócope de Infelíz


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 16, 2009)

ps estos terminos son mas bien para que me entiendan a mi, que si les digo como entender a un mexicano no me alcanza el foro
furular: funcionar
(esta es importante) madre: cosa objeto; si se acompaña del prefijo "puta" o "chingada" es exprecion de que va mal la cosa si digo "en la madre" es que me equivoque, "desmadre" dependiendo del contexto puede ser fiesta, embroyo o complicacion "darse en la madre" lastimarse fisica, moral o economicamente (creo que esas son todas las "madres")
cabron: dependiendo de contexto extremadamente bueno, o malo
chingada, chingadera: despectivo de algo
pinche: jodido, malo, defectuoso, de baja calidad


bueno no se me ocurre mas por el momento pero si tienen duda nomas pregunten, me caen de la chingada esos pinches emoticones asi que no los en cambio uso mas palabras, mi redaccion se defiende pero mi ortografia es un desmadre asi que espero no se quejen


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 16, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> En Venezuela:
> no decimos TOMAR Licor, decimos: Tomar Caña, echarnos Unos Palos!


En Argentina:
*Tomarse el palo* es faltar al trabajo el Jueves, Sábado y/o Lunes durante el fin de semana largo de Pascuas.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 26, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ademas la lista de palabras ya es inmensa como para aprendersela.




saludos 

bueno tienes razón... pero tenemos el buscador y aunque la idea original era escribir sobre terminos  técnicos no fue asi.. pero veo que resulto mejor; hay algunas palabras que resultan graciosas JAJAAJ  
por ejemplo 
la palabra *cajeta* en México es un dulce. y en otros países significa una cosa muy diferente..

asi que el tema no es un desperdicio..

sigan aportando

suerT


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

en mexico la policia se le dice la chota, en uruguay se toma mate en porongo, y no se donde comen choto en sandwich, asi que.....si, cambia el significado segun donde se este


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> por ejemplo
> la palabra *cajeta* en México es un dulce. y en otros países significa una cosa muy diferente..


Es cierto, en otros paises es amargo.

Eso se debe a que los mejicanos llevan la  cachucha en la cabeza.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 26, 2009)

no me molesta en lo mas mínimo,  pero  por favor ...

creo debería ser Mexicano

Mejicano ó Mexicano

PD: No lo tomen a mal, y no hagamos una discusión....,,, la discusión ya fue hecha en el enlace que les puse jajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 26, 2009)

como decis vos, no lo tomo a mal, pero usando una frase de un usuario de ese foro:

"en el foro se puede tratar cualquier tema siempre que sea desde el respeto "

o sea, mientras no se use para algo racista o algo asi, da lo mismo que sea con x o con j


duda:brasilero o brasileño? y asi tenemos para rato, con los femeninos y masculinos tambien, por ejemplo?computador o computadora. como llamar a los componentes?tambien hay de esos: resistor o resistencia?


saludos


----------



## Elvic (Abr 26, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> como decis vos, no lo tomo a mal, pero usando una frase de un usuario de ese foro:
> 
> "en el foro se puede tratar cualquier tema siempre que sea desde el respeto "
> 
> ...



ya entendí...



es verdad respeto ante todo ... ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2009)

Es como dice en el mismo link. La dos formas son correctas (asi me lo habian enseñado hace muuucho en la escuela) pero se recomienda usar la que utilizan en el propio pais, que ademas es la mas usada (menos por mi ;-) )


----------



## Fidowoodo (May 14, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Instrumento muy usado por mi
> 
> Salivometro y o dedometro = dedo con saliba



yo tambien lo conosco y lo uso cuando enciendo el cautin para ver si esta caliente, si dedometro hace ssshhhhh, el cautin esta caliente

CALLAMPON = condensador

chupador = succionador de soldadura = instrumento para succionar soldadura caliente (generalmente de las placas = plaquetas)

lenteja = chicle = condensador ceramico

garrapata = araña = circuito integra

voy a tratar de recordar más....


----------



## luisgrillo (May 15, 2009)

En mexico decimos:

Chingona = Perrona = bien padre = bien bueno.


----------



## unleased! (May 15, 2009)

Parlante = altavoz
Lampara = Bulbo = Foquito = Candela = Bombilla = foco


----------



## maligno (May 24, 2009)

julero : mala calidad, aplicado tambien a las personas
cuete : cortocircuito, o marihuana lista para quemar
churrete : sinonimo de julero o persona con diarrea cronica
huascazo : golpe de alta tension como de cables de bujias o tambien es tomarse un trago fuerte
wea: palabra comodin puede ser usada como sinonimo, adjetivo y verbo tambien, en el area tecnica esta palabra soporta a cosas y funciones q desconocemos
patear: aplicado a los subwofer, cuando aparte de oir lo sientes viceralmente, tambien aplicado cuando eres abandonado por tu pareja o viceversa
quemar aceite: motor gastado (razones obvias) o persona que dice o hace cosas fuera de lugar
gamba : moneda de 100 pesos


----------



## Nilfred (May 25, 2009)

Luka: 1.000 (mil) pesos.
Palo: 1.000.000 (un millón) de pesos.
Palo verde: Un millón de dólares.
Diarrea: Afecto por una persona o cosa que se desea tener que se nota en la expresión al verla en una foto o vidriera, tocarla o recibirla en préstamo. Ganas de contarle a alguien lo que específicamente te dijeron no le vayas a contar a nadie.
Tirar la diarrea: Ir con el chisme al último que debía enterarse.


----------



## Mushito (Jun 26, 2009)

Protoboard = Proto
Se quemó el fusible = voló el fusible
Trucho =  algo hecho en casa de poca calidad


----------



## Mushito (Jun 26, 2009)

http://tubabel.com/pais/BO
tambien encontraran de otros paises.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 26, 2009)

Lo trucho no necesariamente a de ser hecho en casa...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

En Uruguay y en Argentina no...

En Bolivia... Parece que sí... Por eso son regionalismos.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

Lo trucho que no significa que es pirata, falso, Apocrifo?

Yo tenia esa idea...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2009)

Si Tacato.

Acá y en Uruguay (me parece) lo trucho es lo falso, y en general de mala calidad además.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 26, 2009)

Ahora si.

Como ya tenía esa idea de la la palabra "Trucho", cuando mis compañeros de equipo van a comprar material electrónico siempre les digo que se cuiden de los Transistores "truchos" y no me explicaba el porque se me quedaban mirando Raro...

Tambien se me pego la palabra "Prolijo" que según por ahí significa Bien Hecho.

Salulos.


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 26, 2009)

autostereo = stereo = teka o teca = autorradio para coche; esto en Argentina, no sé si en todas las provincias


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

Es curioso como a veces uno adopta expresiones de otras regiones. A mi me pasa a veces, pero por lo general acá en el foro nos entendemos bien. Nunca está demás conocer otros dialectos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 27, 2009)

(espero que el albur sea un dialecto)


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

En México es cosa de todos los dias, casi como la crisis y el desempleo .

Ahora que si de dialectos hablamos...

Saludos.

PD: Viva México.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> capitanp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Ahora si.
> 
> Como ya tenía esa idea de la la palabra "Trucho", cuando mis compañeros de equipo van a comprar material electrónico siempre les digo que se cuiden de los Transistores "truchos" y no me explicaba el porque se me quedaban mirando Raro...
> 
> ...



2.Prolijo no es un regionalismo


----------



## fabricio123 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tantalo: capacitor cerámico 
Positivo masa: cortocircuito


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 4, 2009)

fabricio123 dijo:
			
		

> Tantalo: capacitor cerámico


? ? ? Eso no es un regionalismo. Es no distinguir entre un condensador de tantalio y uno ceramico.


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 28, 2009)

Hay una palabra Argentina; que me llamó la atención:

Ficha = conector,







Un Argentino; que aclare esto, si es verdad o mentira.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2009)

Visual_Corp dijo:


> Hay una palabra Argentina; que me llamó la atención:
> 
> Ficha = conector,
> Un Argentino; que aclare esto, si es verdad o mentira.



Totalmente cierto. Acá (región rioplatense) tenemos fichas plug, RCA, Molex...
Claro que si hablás de conectores al ir a comprar fichas;-), te entiende todo el mundo.

Saludos


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 31, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Totalmente cierto. Acá (región rioplatense) tenemos fichas plug, RCA, Molex...
> Claro que si hablás de conectores al ir a comprar fichas;-), te entiende todo el mundo.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por la aclaración amigo cacho.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 18, 2009)

Reborujar= que esta muy confuso, complicado y que te hace bolas el engrudo.

Este es un regionalismo de Durango, Dgo., Méx. Que tal!!
Engrudo no es regionalismo, pero es un pegamento que se hace con harina de trigo y agua calentado al fuego para que forme una pasta pegajosa, se utiliza para hacer piñatas.

Piñatas= monos hechos de papel o cartón con una basija de barro en su interior y sirve de contenedor para dulces y confítes, se rompe dandole de palos en las fiestas.

Click..


----------



## rengo (Nov 20, 2009)

que bueno este tema 

por aca al desoldador le decimos "chupaestaño" pero suena como decirle "clavaclavos" al martillo por ejemplo.

Jajajja


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2009)

jajaja que graciosos son los regionalismos ¿no? en mi caso voy a aportar unos familismos.

familismo = termino usado en casas de familia para denominar ciertas cosas, aplicable a cualquier cosa.
ej:
arañita cuadrada o coso negro = C:I, circuito integrado
choro = resistencia, resistor. mis hermanos le decian asi cuando heran pequeñines por tener muchas rayitas de colores jaja.
tachito = capacitor electrolitico
pila = transformador
lenteja = capacitor ceramico
almoadita o 104 = capacitor de poliester
plaqueta quemada = _client_. falla diagnosticada po tecnicos chapuseros
pupo = _client._  pancita que se le hace a un integrado despues de conectar la salida de parlante casera a los 220 vca _ej_: se le hizo un pupo mirá...
cablesito cortado = falla muy recurrente en aparatos cuyo propietario no entiende un corno de electronica. (este es un clientismo. (clientismo = habla o idioma de cliente)
no entiende un corno = no entiende ni el ABC, nada.
piricuchi  o cuchifleta = algo a lo que no le conoces el nombre. sin. chiforinfula??.
cleta = diminutivo de bicicleta 
sia = silla
lamparita quemada: falla muy comun en aparatos de tv cuyos dueños ya cuentan con mas de 50 abriles.
abriles = años
calle = experiencia _ej: tiene mucha calle este tipo = tien mucha experiencia este tipo_
y asi termino mi aporte aunque podria estar un dia entero poniendo palabras y frases utilizadas en estos lares...
lares = regiones o zonas. saludosss X-D


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2009)

En mis lejanas èpocas de service cuando venía alguien con el consabido "es un cablecito" le abría el equipo y le decía "dígame cuál es, la soldadura es gratis" por supuesto lo terminaban dejando. Aporto un regionalismo pero de radioaficionados: cuando alguien crepa (se muere) se dice que "apagó filamentos" y en su señal distintiva se agrega entre paréntesis (SK) que significa "silent key" , ejemplo: 
LU0XXX (SK) y en algunos radioaficionados viejos todavía se escucha "fue camino al OSCAR" (Orbital Satellite Carrying Amateur Radio) el satélite de los radioaficionados.
Saludos C (todavía no SK).


----------



## oswaldosolano (Nov 27, 2009)

Que bueno esta este post. y aquí va mi colaboración:


 Fogonazo =    cuando se quema una placa y se ven llamas  
 Cacho =          órgano genital masculino
 La cague =          cometer un error
 volado  =           cualquier cosa
 corriente =         tencion alterna
 chamuscado =  dispositivo quemado
 quedo vergon = quedo bonito
 dale mecha  = conectar al toma corriente o emprender alguna acción
 se fue la luz = ausencia de voltaje
 babosada  = forma de llamar despectivamente algo o alguien
 cabezón = al que le dices 100 veces algo y no entiende
 un vergo =  muchas cosas  
 verguera = cuando nos pasamos de tragos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

oswaldosolano dijo:


> Cacho =          órgano genital masculino


 Menos mal que no soy salvadoreño...

Cómo son de distintas las cosas... Acá es un sobrenombre bastante común...

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 27, 2009)

Algunos de los que dice oswaldosolano suenan muy fuerte en México. No les digo porque me moderan pues'n!

Me doy cuenta de algo, Multimetro, polimero y/o tester, es lo mismo.. Como? Por su raiz, ya sea griega o latina. Pero agregar el último, "tester" es mezclar un anglicismo a los ya aceptados por la RAE.

Luego entonces, con toda seguridad pasa lo mismo con todos los nombres de los equipos y componentes. Revolvemos todo, y porque?

Fácil, cada vez que consultamos un manual de "service" (quiubole!, que les dije?), nos encontramos con traducciones que contienen algunos anglicismos, o extranjerismos y los usamos también, siempre y cuando los leamos en español. Pero que pasa cuando los leemos en inglés, pues adoptamos algunos de ellos y así por el estilo.

Desde cuando? uuuhh, pues eso si esta dificil, luego nuestros profesores de ésta nuestra pasión, también los usan y nos lo transmiten.

Así que, si nos dieramos todos a la tarea de verificar el verdadero nombre de las cosas, implica tener un diccionario- de cabecera- autorizado por la RAE, despues de todo somos de habla hispana y con seguridad se trata del mismo diccionario y por lo tanto el mismo idioma.

Click..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 27, 2009)

_"__Hace 7 Minutos a las 23:55 					 					 						Razón: Algunos acentos y comas y falta*s* ortográfic*a*.."_

Segunda edición: Corregir el anacoluto (no, no es un insulto )

Un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 27, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Menos mal que no soy salvadoreño...
> 
> Cómo son de distintas las cosas... Acá es un sobrenombre bastante común...
> 
> Saludos



JAjjajaj, Cacho, Cuando descubres algunas cosas nuevas ¿No?


----------



## Dario (Nov 27, 2009)

es que hablar el idioma hispano (no el español) es bien dificil. porque en algunas ocasiones tenes que relacionar lo que estas diciendo con lo que estas viendo.
por ejemplo: encender o prender un fosforo, no es lo mismo que encender o prender el televisor. tampoco es lo mismo masa para hacer pan, que masa de rueda o masa corporal y cosas asi... que dificil ¿no?
saludosss


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> _"__Hace 7 Minutos a las 23:55                                                                   Razón: Algunos acentos y comas y falta*s* ortográfic*a*.."_
> 
> Segunda edición: Corregir el anacoluto (no, no es un insulto )
> 
> Un abrazo


 
Jajajaja... A propósito de la etimología!!!

Gracias Cacho, pero aveces si que lo hago a propósito! Una o dos veces..

Click..


----------



## penrico (Ene 6, 2010)

Un par de términos bien cordobeses:

Pulenta: Dicese de la persona que sabe mucho de un tema o es un experto en algo. (El coso ese es re pulenta: Esa persona es lo mas experto en el tema que estan hablando)

Fernando: Dícese de la mezcla de un 18-20% de fernet con un 80% de coca cola... Bebida oficial cordobeza.

Rifle: Dicese de la mezcla de Vino con Coca cola


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2010)

oswaldosolano dijo:


> Fogonazo =    cuando se quema una placa y se ven llamas
> Cacho =          órgano genital masculino


También se dice de algunos Moderadores del Foro que quisieran vacaciones.


pss:
Acabo de hacer un comentario y no escribí  *"Utiliza el buscador".*
¿ Estaré enfermo ?


----------



## manuel trujillo (Ene 15, 2010)

aqui les alcanzo  algunos  de mi pais   peru
tiburon  maestro en  algo
tercio  descuidado desprevenido
piola  mas o menos  regular
paja  bueno muy bueno
chuli  ayudante  principiante aprendiz
no furunca  no funciona


----------



## shpock (Ene 16, 2010)

Pinza= Pinsa
Fuzible= Fusible


----------



## Tavo (Ene 16, 2010)

buenas, 

me hacen recalentar las personas que dicen o escriben:

hicistes, rompistes, conectastes, dejastes, gastastes, terminastes, arreglastes...

NOOOO!!! esas "s" al final no vann!!! ¿¿que no entienden que está mal dicho??

PD: El día que encuentren una falta *grave* de ortografía en algún comentario mío me avisan y me retan. Gracias. (esto es un poco irónico pero lamentable, jajajajaa...)


----------



## Dario (Ene 16, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> me hacen recalentar las personas que dicen o escriben:
> 
> ...


 
jaaajaja...
alexus no leas este post jajaja...


----------



## alexus (Ene 24, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> jaaajaja...
> alexus no leas este post jajaja...



estabas viendo mi perfil??

poruqe no debo leerlo? que paso?

laaaarguen!


----------



## Dario (Ene 24, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> me hacen recalentar las personas que dicen o escriben:
> 
> ...


porque si mal no recuerdo en varios posts has usado terminos como los que dice tavo10 jajaja
saludosss


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 25, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> El día que encuentren una falta *grave* de ortografía en algún comentario mío me avisan



Así como empezaste el texto _postdata_ con mayúscula así mismo debiste haber empezado el post: 


tavo10 dijo:


> *b*uenas,



2

De igual manera así como empiezas y terminas con signo de interrogación deberías hacerlo igual con el de exclamación. Se utiliza *¡* para empezar y se utiliza *!* pata terminar, ademas no hace falta colocar tres, no son como los puntos suspensivos...


tavo10 dijo:


> NOOOO*!!!* esas "s" al final no vann*!!! ¿¿*que no entienden que está mal dicho??



Ademas múltiples signos de interrogación y exclamación se considera demasiado pobre para un texto formal.

3


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Es exelente tu idea


Se escribe ex*c*elente, pero pudiste haberte _comido_ la letra... pero no es así, lo volviste a escribir y gritándolo:


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> con EXELENTE calidad.



4


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> ahorro de watts reales


No es watt*s*. Es Watt. Por mas alocado que parezca, las unidades de medida se escriben en singular (sin "s"). Mira este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/unidades-medida-458/

... e infiero que así puedo seguir citando mas mensajes tuyos si sigo buscando, pero no tengo mas tiempo. 



tavo10 dijo:


> me avisan y me retan.


Que quede claro; no te estoy retando, te estoy avisando. 

Humor:


tavo10 dijo:


> ¿que no entienden que está mal dicho?


No está mal dicho está _mal decido_ 


*PS*: no voy a seguir discutiendo esto. Solo quería hacer saber que por mas purista que seamos todos tenemos errores y horrores ortográficos. Ya que entiendo que la mayoría nos dedicamos a un foro científico/técnico y no a un foro de gramática e idioma. Solo cabe destacar que no es un chat y se debe escribir acorde y con palabras completas y siempre demostrando respeto.

Yo estoy consciente de que tengo errores por eso uso corrector, pero no exijo a los demás que escriban perfectamente sino bien.

Aclaro: yo utilizo PS (Post scriptum, que significa "después de escrito") y no PD (post data, que significa "después de la fecha"). 


Fin del off topic [/off topic]
.
.
.

Y para entrar en tópico, les comento cuando alguna vez escribí la palabra _"Verga"_ no me refería al órgano genital masculino sino a una expresión sorprendente.

En Venezuela:

Verga = algo sorprendente, es como decir _güao_ con la expresion facial asi --> *:-0*


----------



## Tavo (Feb 2, 2010)

Poco me importa lo que pienses acerca de como escribo.

Siempre hay alguno que quiere buscarle el pelo al huevo o la quinta pata a el gato.

Te recuerdo que esto no es un diccionario de la Real Academia Española, es un foro. Y de hecho todos los comentarios son INFORMALES. En este lugar, no me destaco por la formalidad, pero si por la corrección.

*Todo ese tiempo que te llevó el comentario anterior, lo hubieses dedicado a hacer algún circuito o leer algo y SEGURO era más productivo que criticar.*

Saludos.
PD: Los huevos no tienen pelos ni los gatos tienen cinco patas. (Ironía)
Y si me como letras, *no es voluntariamente*, escribo bastante rápido generalmente y no me doy cuenta.
Exelente (mal escrito).
*Excelente (bien escrito).*


----------



## manuel trujillo (Feb 5, 2010)

mira  amigo  no  comprendo  tu mensaje  pues  yo  no  he  hecho  comentario alguno  sobre tu persona  es  mas de lo que  se trata es  de  hacer conocer los  diferentes regionalismos  que s e usan en nuestros paises mal haria  en criticar  a  alguien con las  disculpas del caso por el mal  entendido  te saludo  colega  pues tambien  soy 
electronico y el interes mio es  poder conocer y hacer  amistad con otros colegas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2010)

no funca -- quiere desir que no funciona
palmo    -- es cuando en circuito se quema se muere o no funciona mas
quedo pegado --es cuando alguien queda electrocutado 
volo --es cuando explota por ejemplo una fuente 
mi mujer les puso nombres extraños a los componentes 
garrapata -- al pulsador 
edificios -- a los capasitores electroliticos
lenteja-- a los capacitores ceramicos
coso negro -- a los reguladores lm78xx
edificios grandes -- a los capasitores de mas de 25 volt
lechugas -- a los capasitores de poliester
yo le puse otros monbres a mis clientes
va a los pedos--que va muy rapido
a un cliente que su cassetera iva los pedos le llamo   el ardillas 
porque me dijo,me lo miras que suena como ardillas cuando pongo un caset
a otro le llamo pinff,porque me pido soldarle el pinff  de la antena --conector de antena--
otra de mi mujer--al estaño le llama ---el alambrecito--
el mecanico --asy me llama un cliente paraguayo y por mas le explico no entiende y sigue llamandome el mecanico ,
el botoncito -- a una clienta que vino con su tv ,fuente totalmente volada y insistia que era solo el boton de encendido,a esa no le digo en la cara nada pero a mis otros clientes si cuando los veo los saludos ,hola pinff ,hola ardillas ,huuu me fuy de tema



crimson dijo:


> En mis lejanas èpocas de service cuando venía alguien con el consabido "es un cablecito" le abría el equipo y le decía "dígame cuál es, la soldadura es gratis" por supuesto lo terminaban dejando. Aporto un regionalismo pero de radioaficionados: cuando alguien crepa (se muere) se dice que "apagó filamentos" y en su señal distintiva se agrega entre paréntesis (SK) que significa "silent key" , ejemplo:
> LU0XXX (SK) y en algunos radioaficionados viejos todavía se escucha "fue camino al OSCAR" (Orbital Satellite Carrying Amateur Radio) el satélite de los radioaficionados.
> Saludos C (todavía no SK).



mi amigo apago filamento ,el era radioaficionado siempre lo recuerdo porque quedo su antena instalada ,no conosia esa exprecion,tengo varias plantas de zapallos que el me dio las semillas y año a año las planto en su honor ,no recuerdo su matricula pero se llamava luis ,saludos


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

Aqui en mèxico "Fogonazo" lo entenderiamos como alguien "cachondo" jeje, por eso no entendia bien que queria decir con "Fogonazo"jaja

chido=quedo bien o esta muy bueno
(mi hermana a los capacitores les dice "tanquesitos de agua negros" e igualmente a los capacitores ceramicos les dice "lentejas")
culero=quedo mal o muy feo
plaquetitas=placas fenolicas
chingadera=cosa
madresita=una cosa muy pequeña
madresota=una cosa muy grande
darle un llegue=aproximar una cosa a otra
cautin=soldador
grasa=pasta para soldar
"quedo a toda madre"=quedo muy bien
chingòn=exelente
chivas=cosas: "quita estas chivas de aqui"
tilichera=lugar donde guardas tus cosas
tiliche=cosa 
chuchuluco=cosa (como veran ahi muchas palabras para referirse a una cosa)
de la fregada=muy mal




Advertencia:algunas palabras antes mencionadas son malas palabras,porfavor no las pronuncie 

aaaa se me olvidaba
madrazo=golpe 
toque=electrocutarse
puchar=presionar


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 14, 2010)

Continuando con la cultura mexicana y sus intrincados metodos del uso de la lengua.

Esto es meramente para fines didacticos, y muchas palabras y / o frases resultan ser ofensivas o irrespetuosas, incluso en otros paises. 

Repito por segunda vez, es para fines meramente didacticos y hasta cierto punto de entretenimiento. 
Una vez dejado en claro lo anterior, prosigo con lo que me motivo a escribir lo siguiente.

En este pais, al ingual que en algunos cuantos, tenemos la "curiosa" costumbre de usar una misma palabra para muchos significados. Se preguntara... ¿entonces como saben a que se refiere? La respuesta la da el contexto del tema, y muchas veces, hasta el tono de la voz.

Una palabra ejemplar es madre. Es una palabra comodin, entre otra gran familia de palabras que comparten el uso y significado.
Algunos de sus multiples significiados.

- su significado original y natural, madre biologica.

-Rapidez, alta velociad, "va hecho la madre"

-Referencia de calidad o valor "no vale madre" antonimo "esta con madre" "a toda madre"

-Asombro ante situacion emergente... "ha la madre!"

-Denotar caos o devastacion "en la madre!"

-Referencia para victoria/derrota "le di en la madre" antonimo "me dio en la madre"

-Denotar deterioro "se madrio"

-Referencia de cantidad "sabe a madres" "tiene a madres de mercancia" antonimo "no sabe ni madres" "no tiene ni madres"

Estos son solo algunos ejemplos, pues existen mas significados que dependen de la hubicacion geografica del pais.

En el rubro electronico, de los significados mas curiosos que he escuchado, especialmente de las mujeres son los siguientes.

Chip o circuito integrado "cucharachitas" "arañitas"
Capacitores electroliticos "botesitos"
Conjunto de electronica interna "tripas, cablecitos de adentro"
Panel de control y/o indicadores "donde estan las lucecitas"
Ampllificador de uso automotriz, los de gran potencia "planchas"
Conjunto de Sistema de sonido "el ruido" o simplemente "ruido"
Bateria electrica "bataka"
Transformador o adaptador AC/DC "el cuadrito"
PC pòrtatil "lap" "laktoc"
Horno de microondas "el micro"
Indicadores analógicos "relojitos"

Y si no se conoce el nombre especifico o sobre nombre de algun componente o conjunto de componentes, se puede simplemente limitar a decir "esa madre" o "esas madres" y universalmente será valido.

Espero haberlos divertido un poco con esta curiosidad del lenguaje mexicano.

Salu2!


----------



## PEBE (Feb 14, 2010)

jeje a que buen texto antiworldx y asi es, los mexicanos usamos a nuestra madre para indicar de todo: si nos dimos un golpe,si nos enojamos con alguien,para referirnos a una cosa,por si se nos olvido algo,etc.etc.


----------



## Victor Usuga (Feb 21, 2010)

chichipato = de mala calidad o dudosa procedencia
vaina = cosa 
chibiado = Torcido = copia de algo original


----------



## PEBE (Feb 22, 2010)

chafa=de mala calidad
chibiado (en mexico)=timido 
calar=probar algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

pebe dijo:


> Aqui en mèxico "Fogonazo" lo entenderiamos como alguien "cachondo" jeje, por eso no entendia bien que queria decir con "Fogonazo"jaja.....


Me gusto esta definición.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Jajaja, cuando entre a este foro esa era mi duda ¿Qué querrá decir con Fogonazo?


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 24, 2010)

Por si las moscas= por si acaso= por seguridad
RF= Radio fecuencia
AT= ata tension
voltage=tension
Amperaje= corriente
Pre= Pre amplificador

saludos


----------



## lutiky (Mar 4, 2010)

boñato=batata
caldera=pava
amargo= mate sin azucar=persona que no se rie con todo lo leido hasta ahora.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y para entrar en tópico, les comento cuando alguna vez escribí la palabra _"Verga"_ no me refería al órgano genital masculino sino a una expresión sorprendente.
> 
> En Venezuela:
> 
> Verga = algo sorprendente, es como decir _güao_ con la expresion facial asi --> *:-0*



... Y yo que pensaba que ese organo se llamaba Pene. 
Me han engañando!!!

*PS:*Es joda.

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2010)

lutiky dijo:


> boñato=batata
> caldera=pava
> amargo= mate sin azucar=persona que no se rie con todo lo leido hasta ahora.



agrego una forma mas de decir batata = camote


----------



## Ionizador (Abr 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si lo vamos a hacer, hagamoslo bien o regular
> 
> Carro = Automovil
> Cornetas = Parlantes
> ...



Este tiene q*UE* ser argentino jajaj Saludos


----------



## jesus_lomor (Abr 21, 2010)

En Sonora, Mexico:

TRUCHA: Persona perspicaz, inteligente, vivaracha, ingenioza.

Macanudo (Argentina): Agradable, simpático.
Macanudo (Sonora, Mexico): Que tiene un muy grande organo sexual masculino.


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

jesus_lomor dijo:


> En Sonora, Mexico:
> 
> TRUCHA: Persona perspicaz, inteligente, vivaracha, ingenioza.
> 
> ...



Igualmente en aguascalientes.


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 21, 2010)

Van otros, no es que sean regionalismos, pero yo los utilizo:

Capa=Condensador
Ate=Atenuador=Potenciómetro lineal en mezcladores y mesas de luces
Corta=Cortacables
Difer=Interruptor diferencial

A los españoles nos va el truncamiento

Josefe17


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 21, 2010)

Aca en la localidad donde resido:

Transformador es Transformador.

Y en el foro he leído mucho que escriben *trafo* para referirse al transformador. 

Ayer leí *transfo* que evidentemente era para referirse al transformador.

Pero si algún día vienen por estos lados, no se les ocurra decir transfo, ya que lo entenderíamos como para abreviar transformista o travesti


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 21, 2010)

Yo he llegado a leer "trafo" en cuadros de control en subestaciones de transformación para referirse al susodicho transformador.


----------



## ballestool (Abr 21, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> no funca -- quiere desir que no funciona
> palmo    -- es cuando en circuito se quema se muere o no funciona mas
> quedo pegado --es cuando alguien queda electrocutado
> volo --es cuando explota por ejemplo una fuente
> ...



Jajaja estas bien botana wey! "el mecanico" jaja

Pues aqui en Tijuana si algun dia llegan a venir:
botana = chistoso
curada = agradable
cura = diversion
wey = referente a alguien
mickey mouse = mal hecho (aqui y en USA)
la de "VERGA!" tambien es aplicada cuando se esta asombrado, aqui y mas en Sinaloa.
culon = miedoso
chapz = naco = persona corriente, malvestida, que se cree bien NICE.


y las de los componentes son casi los mismos que los antes mencionados.


Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 21, 2010)

NACO... NAcido COrriente... No hay mas explicacion...


----------



## PEBE (Abr 21, 2010)

> Iniciado por jesus_lomor
> En Sonora, Mexico:
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja, hayyy los mexicanos somos albureros a no mas poder.

Albur= Doble sentido

Uuuu si, en México todos nos llamamos "wey"  " ey wey que horas son?" "estas bien wey!!!" o "donde esta ese wey?" jeje

Naco = Que tiene mal gusto en todo!! 
Chaca=otra forma de decir naco pero un chaca es un naco peligroso o al menos eso aparenta
Furris = Nice o creido
Chale = Esta palabra no tiene significado solo da entoncacion de impresion o desagrado 
"chaaale que mal hueles" o "chaaale se me hizo tarde" 
Pecera = combi= furgoneta
Melindroso = Que es malo para comer
Pisteque = Que es muy malo para comer
Chamaco = Niño
Escuincle = Niño
Morro = Niño


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> NACO... NAcido COrriente... No hay mas explicacion...



Más resumido no puede estar


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 21, 2010)

en argentina se usa mucho el doble sentido, por lo de macanudo lo digo, pero asi co mo eso hay un mooooonton de palabras


----------



## jol45 (May 13, 2010)

Hola,

El dedometro debemos juntarlo con:

Hola
Ese instrumento debemos juntarlo con:
El OJIMETRO  como lo vemos (Calculamos un tamaño solo al verlo)
EL TINCOMETRO  de ME TINCA (me parese que podria ser)
Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (May 14, 2010)

"A ojo de buen cubero"
Dicese que tambien se tiene buena apreciacion de dimensiones sin una referencia.


----------



## maton00 (May 14, 2010)

mariguano :complejo
mota :maraña de cables 
grifo paco o mariguano
basca :feo chafa
teto :feo chafa
canton: casa
carro,coche ,carroza: automovil
facia: parte frontal de algo,en general de un automovil
maseta: cabeza
catafixiar: destruir o echar a perer algo
fatidiar: molestar,destruir,meter mano en donde no se requiere, necesita,o simplemente joder algo
plebe: chavo
furula: disese de algo que sirve o que cumple su funcion
petate: casa o cama de alguien
petatear o petatio: que alguien murio o se fatidio mucho
teteron: alguien muy feo
pedero: peleonero o grosero
gasnapido: menso,torpe

frases:
garbanza de a libra:algo muy raro
llamarada de petate:algo muy raro
andas pedo?: que andas borracho o drogado
jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (May 14, 2010)

Creo que es Gaznapiro...


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

mmm interesante

aqui en guate:

Mano=  es para hacer referencia a una persona pero sin decirle tu o usted
Guiro= nino
Guisa= novia(no formal)
Traida=novia(ahora si la forma u oficial)
Que onda!= equivalente a decir Que paso!


----------



## Ionizador (May 15, 2010)

Garca: Cagador (ARG)
jajajaj


----------



## PEBE (May 17, 2010)

En México: cachuco=guatemalteco


----------



## HADES (May 18, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> En México: cachuco=guatemalteco



esa no me la sabia con respecto de uds mexicano hacia nosotros guatemalteco gracias por el dato

salu2


----------



## poetadelanada (May 18, 2010)

jack = plug = conector/audio,video,etc,.
integrado = circuito integrado
condensador = condenso = capacitor
relay = relai (tal como suena en ves de relé)
jack de cuerpo anillo y punta = jack estereo

espero no esten repertidas, por el spam XD 



			
				poetadelanada dijo:
			
		

> jack = plug = conector/audio,video,etc,.
> integrado = circuito integrado
> condensador = condenso = capacitor
> relay = relai (tal como suena en ves de relé)
> ...



Agego modismos regionales: jejejeje

loco: pana, amigo

joder. fregar, molestar a alguien (diferencia mucho a lo *QU*e significa en españa  )

ñaño: segun el contexto, se le dioce a un par de manes que vacilan la misma pelada

vacilar: tener una relacion no formal

pelada: mujer, chica ; pelado: hombre, joven

man: alguien v.g.: "donde esta ese man del josé"

jamar: comer

comer: "me comi una pelada coco"

coco: virgen

badea, menestra: gay

longo: bruto

lazaro: chiro

chioro. sin plata

plata: dinero

chupar: beber harssssta cerveza

biela: cervesa

veteran@: papa, mama

ammmmmmmmmmmmm y la bola de palabras que mejor ya ni le sigo ahahaha 

pd: la bola= el gajo= a full = demasiad@s, much@s, hart@s.


----------



## Felix Juan (May 26, 2010)

Después de leer las 7 páginas he recopilado todos los que se me ocurren:

Altavoces montados en una caja = bafles
Sabiondo, Sabelotodo = Listillo, Resabidillo
Bardo, Kilombo =Bronca, Jaleo
Pickup=Cabezal de tocadiscos (para la aguja, sí, de los de vinilo)

Plug = Enchufe macho o conector macho
socket = Enchufe hembra o conector embra
Enchufe se refiere siempre a los de los 220V, no se suele usar para conectores

En españa bombilla = Ampolleta (en Chile)

Protoboard=Placa de prototipos, Placa de agujeros
Isla = pad, topo
Fusilar = copiar un circuito de otro o uno comercial
Engastar = Poner un conector o terminal a presión (en joyería montar la piedra en el anillo o la joya en cuestión)

Funciona de puta madre=funciona muy bien (se intenta no decir delante de los niños porque es una palabrota, pero está bastante aceptado)

Pepino = equipo electrónico (PLC, ordenador o similar)
Pepino grande o pepino cañero = Ordenador potente (normalmente recien comprado) lleno de gigas por todas partes y con un procesador flipante en el que parece que Windows arranca rápido (pero eso dura solo unos días).

Pedo = una explosión de cualquier circuito eléctrico o electrónico (¡ha pegado un pedo...!)

En mi zona un cacho es un hombre zurdo, pero es una palabra muy antigua. También es un trozo de algo: "pásame un cacho pan"

Sobre Ficha = Conector. En españa esta palabra la usaban los electricistas para referirse a las bornas de regleta. Tambien la usaban para referirse a cualquier conector de plástico con contactos gordos (los del coche o así). Pero es una palabra antigua y nadie la usa ya.

En una ocasión me dieron mate traído de Perú (bastante amargo aunque podría acostumbrarme) y me juraron que era mate de coca. Durante 4 horas me sentí de cine.

Corrección: Las hierbas no fermentan en alcohol, MACERAN en alcohol. Nada fermenta en alcohol.

Me gustaría que alguien me explicase la palabra "Piola". Esa no la he conseguido entender.

Otras aplicaciones del Dedómetro:
- Indicador de turno en la tienda de electrónica "Me toca a mí"
- Asegurar la inserción de los integrados en los zócalos (con un buen apretón dactilar)
- Asegurar la inserción de cualquier conector a la vista
- Demostrar que la pantalla está muy sucia haciendo un surco en la mugre

Bueno, si se me ocurre algo más lo pondré.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Me gustaría que alguien me explicase la palabra "Piola". Esa no la he conseguido entender.


Esa no es fácil, por lo menos en Argentina...

Puede usarse como sustantivo para decir _soga, cuerda_. Puede usarse como adjetivo también (y acá se complica la cosa) para decir que _alguien es piola_, queriendo decir que esa persona es amable, bien predispuesta, de buen trato o algunas otras cosas, pero todas más o menos por el estilo.

Puede también algo _estar_ _piola_, ahí quiere decir que esa cosa/situación está buena, interesante o en algún modo favorable a quien lo dice.

Alguien puede _quedarse piola_, entonces simplemente se mantiene calmado y fuera de la situación, sin meterse. "Había una discusión tremenda y yo me quedé piola". También se puede usar como "sugerencia", casi amenazando: "Vos quedate piola".
En este último caso puede querer decir "quedate quieto" además.

Y algunos giros más, pero no tan frecuentes y claro que puede usarse (y se usa) irónica/sarcásticamente 

Saludos


----------



## Felix Juan (May 26, 2010)

Gracias Cacho, me ha quedau perfectamente claro.


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2010)

De nada Felix.


Saludos


----------



## poetadelanada (May 26, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Me gustaría que alguien me explicase la palabra "Piola". Esa no la he conseguido entender.



 pues aca en ecuador "piola" en coloquial se usa para decir "chance, atencion, tiempo"

v.g.: "...no le des piola a ese man" (no le prestes atenciuon a esapersona.
        "esa pelada le dije par palabras y fue darle piola" (a esa chica le dije algo y se puso de verborrea

jejeje espero tmb te sirva esta acepcion jnejejeje


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

mmm Sigo viendo este tema y me parece muy bueno y bastente util


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 26, 2010)

alguien sabe porque le llaman ''la china'' a la esposa del gaucho y ''chinita'' a la  hija del gaucho o a las muchachas .
ejemplo:
la chinita esa (se refiere a la novia o muchacha linda que el gaucho siempre esta predispuesto a correrla al maizal)
tambien le llaman la prenda (novia del gaucho) pero y porque le disen chinas,chinitas,la china a las mujeres del campo ?

agrego algunas mas 
veterano=hombre adulto
veterana=mujer entrada en años pero no tantos 
garchar =acer el acto sexual
pendeja=nuchachita 
pendevieja=mujer de 40 y tantos que se viste y actua como si tuviera 15 años
tiraplumas = mujer o muchacha que anda en situacion de levante
levante=conquistar un hombre o mujer
estrecha=que no quiere nada 
viejita=amigo 
colgado=que esta distraido
raton=que es muy amarrete y no quiere gastar dinero
faso=cigarrillo
al palo= que va muy rapido ej: paso al palo /tambien significa una erecion masculina
se dio un palo=que tuvo un acidente,choque ,caida
uuuyyy que palo=mira que gran acidente
lo puse palo=que el volumen esta al maximo(audio  o cualquier maquina/ artefacto que este al 100% de su capacidad)
esto es una garcha=cosa de mala calidad/unitil e inservible o  que puede funcionar pero no como lo esperabamos


----------



## DanNeil (May 26, 2010)

Protoboard: tablero de montaje rápido.
Tensión= voltaje ( no muy culto, popular según algunos)
intensidad=corriente (amperaje(hay quienes lo consideran burdo)
Megómetro= megger= megaóhmetro
datasheet =hoja comercial= hoja de especificaciones
flip´flop= brivador biestable, registro básico?, osimplemente biestable /FF
un maestro suele decir ohmímetro, en lugar de óhmetro.
negador, inversor (7404 en TTL)


----------



## PEBE (May 26, 2010)

jajaja tiraplumasss, aqui yo lo entenderia como alguien que se hecha gases jejeje


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Sigo actualizando algunos regionalismos Guatemaltecos
Por la ideosincracia de nuestro pueblo hay que tener buen cuidado de lo que se dice si no se entiende mal una especie de Pueblo Albur; como mejor lo entienden los mexicanos

en fin:

Hueco:generalmente se entiende como su sinonimo Agujero en nuestro caso es un insulto como? porque generalmente eso se entiendo como Homosexual,Gay, Afeminado.

actualizo para tener en consideracion como con la palabra Joda o Joder
PD. si quieren moderen esto no problem.


----------



## HADES (Jun 15, 2010)

Unos cuantos mas...............

CACHO: bueno jejej ojala y lo lea mi amigo cacho cacho en nuestra lengua quiere decir "poco" por darles un ejemplo mas claro:

mengano dice:
Vos Fulano esperame un poco! y en chapin vos mano esperame un cacho!

rato tambien hace alusion a lo anterior

MANO: se entiende tambien como nuestras manos pero si yo le digo a alguine "mano veni para aca" es por asi decirlo en sustitucion del sujeto!

SONIUS


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> ...cacho en nuestra lengua quiere decir "poco" por darles un ejemplo mas claro:
> 
> mengano dice:
> Vos Fulano esperame un poco! y en chapin vos mano esperame un cacho!
> ...


Acá también se usa con esos dos sentidos, pero también como un "multiplicador": "¡Pero que cacho de ampli que armaste!" por un ampli muy bueno o grande...
En general cuando la magnitud es menor a 1 (o sea, se dice por algo chico) se usa "cachito". Se puede escuchar "esperame un cachito" por esperar un momento, y si es "esperame un cacho"... Eso es loq ue te puede decir una mujer que se está preparando para sus 45 minutos de pintarse, vestirse y hacer todo eso que nos hace legar tarde 

Saludos


----------



## chapin (Jun 15, 2010)

aqui en guatemala tambien

patojo = niño
chingando = molestando
chiripaso = de suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2010)

*Onda*: Una onda es una perturbación que se propaga desde el punto en que se produjo hacia el medio que rodea ese punto.

Pero también significa en estas latitudes *"Empeño, esmero, dedicación"*
Poner onda = Poner esmero = Poner dedicación = Poner empeño.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2010)

mala onda :   poner empeño en mala onda contrario a buena onda


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

Aqui mala onda = da entender ser una persona cruel o "mala gente" algo asi como lo que dice Juanes en su cancion


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 30, 2010)

Este es muy conocido pero es muy gracioso (y real). Cuando un español viaja a Argentina pregunta que "dónde se coge el autobús", cuando lo que quiere en realidad es "tomar el colectivo". La lista de argentinos que se han reído con esto es muy grande. 

Las palabras que más despistan de un pais a otro son las que cambian su significado sin cambiar su ortografía. En una cena con amigos tuvimos invitada a una chica peruana. Nos preguntó a ver si podía tomar fotos, y le dijimos que sí, que podía hacer lo que quisiera, pero que nosotros preferimos tomar café.


----------



## moverar (Sep 15, 2010)

"Darle gas..." = ponerlo en marcha, encenderlo, conectarlo a la fuente de energía
"Botonito" = Botoncito, teclita (tecla pequeña) de un interruptor
"Cablito" = Cable o conductor eléctrico de escasa sección (diámetro)
"fusilera" = Caja, gabinete que contiene fusibles


----------



## ivans69 (Sep 19, 2010)

volaron piezas=corto circuito muy grave
churido=componente danado o en mal estado
alto poder(modismo)=alto poder, potente, realmente bueno, grandioso


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 24, 2010)

Aqui van mas chapines con sus respectivas traducciones
Weba = Tener pereza 
Ishto=Patojo=Chiris=Zipote=Niño
De ahuevo=bonito=buena onda
Cabron=Pilas=Alguien que es muy bueno en algo
Asientos=Diarrea
Bravo=Mascado=Enojado
Camioneta=Burra=Bus de Transpote publico
Trompudo=Estar enojado
Hace Sho=Decirle a alguien que se calle
Sholco = alquien que le falta un diente
Pisto=Dinero
Shute=persona que se mete donde no la invitan
chueco=algo que se arruino
pinchazo=lugar donde arreglan llantas con agujeros
pelar cables=volverse loco

a ver si me acuerdo les pongo mas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2010)

yo escuche esto ,¡¡¡,que  burra  tiene  la guacha¡¡¡(un  muchacho de  un carro-botellero)
 creo   que se refería  a la cola de  la señorita,pues otros atributos no   vi  
carro de  carreta  a caballos  no  carro de  automóvil


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola.
En cordobés básico, algunas:

Chomaso: Malísimo
Otario: (mala palabra)
Capo: Genio
etc etc.. 

Hace un rato se me ocurrieron como 5 pero me las olvidé! 
cuando me las acuerde las escribo..

Nos vemos, capos!
Agucasta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> ...
> Otario: (mala palabra).....


Otario no es una mala palabra



> Otario,ria
> adjetivo: Tonto, fácil de engañar:
> 
> Ejemplo: _"Se cree cualquier cosa que le dicen,es un otario."_


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

jajajajj gracias Fogo, no tenía ni idea que existía incluso esa palabra jajaa
Gracias igual!


----------



## Imzas (Nov 12, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> alguien sabe porque le llaman ''la china'' a la esposa del gaucho y ''chinita'' a la  hija del gaucho o a las muchachas .
> ejemplo:
> la chinita esa (se refiere a la novia o muchacha linda que el gaucho siempre esta predispuesto a correrla al maizal)
> tambien le llaman la prenda (novia del gaucho) pero y porque le disen chinas,chinitas,la china a las mujeres del campo ?


holi!!!, en Chile tambien les dicen china a la mujeres del campo!!; pero solo aquellas que llevan el tipico vestido con flores, osea el vestido tradicional. EN cambio a las de alcurnia o patronales, se les llama huasas. Ignoro como les dicen a los varones del campo, se que a los ricachones (patrones) les dicen huasos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

muchachos del campo se les llama paisanos /gaucho / gauchito si  es joven se los llama guri (mas vien a los niños )
 gauchito = tambien significa persona que da una ayuda de algún tipo
 gauchita = femenino del  gaucho ,pero tambien mujer  dispuesta , ej  ''le iso la gauchada'' ''es gauchita'' ''tiene cara de gauchita'' todos términos despectivos de tono sexual asía la mujer por lo general siempre bien dispuesta a cosas con el gaucho 

es gauchito  = que funciona bien 
que gauchada¡¡  = exclamacion de agradecimiento ,es como decir   ¡¡ que gran favor¡¡
gauchesco = cosas referidas al campo 

haora me sigo preguntando preguntando ?? porque chinita o chiniritilla a las hijas de los gauchos o  novia  /esposa del gaucho??


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

Gaucho no es lo mismo que Guacho, eh!
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2010)

guacha = latigo para azotar al caballo 
guacha = mujer
guacho =muchacho


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 22, 2010)

Guascha=masa=matraca.

".._darle guascha_.."

jajaj


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ene 12, 2011)

tiner-acrilico-solvente para limpieza
filtro-capacitor electrolitico

saludos es un placer aprender con ustedes


----------



## jesus herney (Ene 18, 2011)

Maestro = persona que Ha pasado de dañar mas de 10 aparatos


----------



## lorena1982 (Ene 30, 2011)

Aterrizar: Poner a tierra
(Sólo en ambiente electrónico)
Chuchuluco: Golpe que se inflamó en la frente


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Acá también se usa con esos dos sentidos, pero también como un  "multiplicador": "¡Pero que cacho de ampli que armaste!" por un ampli  muy bueno o grande...


En España "cacho" significa "trozo" o "porcion" de algo. Tambien se utiliza mas o menos como tu dices para decir que algo es grande: "Cacho amplificador que te has comprado". Aunque se utiliza de una manera coloquial, no es que digamos que voy a una entrevista de trabajo y le digo al que me entreviste, "Cacho cuestionario para rellenar que me das" 
Tambien la gente cambia las formas verbales acabadas en 'ado por 'ao, pero no todo el mundo lo hace, algunos mas y otros menos pero casi todo el mundo cae en esta deformacion del lenguaje: "Te has tomado/tomao el medicamento","¿Te lo has pensado/pensao?" Creo que tambien se hace por suramerica.

*Coger* = Agarrar, pillar..(@Mejicanos: Ya sé que significa en vuestro pais. Aqui en españa, "coger un taxi" es una frase muy habitual, alli imagino que no tanto )
*Flipar* = Que algo te sorprende, que te deja boquiabierto, asombrado.
*Sobrao* = Exceso de autoestima, ego, en una persona = Mucha cantidad de algo. Decir "Vas sobrao" es que tienes mucha cantidad de alguna cosa o que esa cosa tiene mucha calidad. Tambien se puede decir "Que sobrao", que se utiliza de la misma forma que "Modestia aparte".
*Cagarla* = Hacer algo mal
*Cabeza perro* = Eso es un insulto que decia mi bisabuelo y nunca supe que significaba, aunque él era maño de pueblo(De la comunidad de aragon), asi que a saber si era uan frase de su pueblo 
*Tocarse los huevos* = Tocarse los testiculos = Hacer el vago. "El dia que no trabajo me toco los huevos en casa y no hago nada" 
*Pijo *= Niño de mama de ropa cara que habla raro = Pene (En algunos lugares)
*Carro* = coche (Se utiliza muy poco aqui en españa). Sobretodo se dice más "carrazo" cuando un coche es una bestia salida del infierno que ronronea cuando esta parado y ruge cuando le aprietas(Aceleras). Para mi un carrazo es esto o esto (Quien tubiera uno de esos)
*Piti *= Cigarro
*Adaptador o Transformador* = Fuente de alimentacion para aparatos. Me refiero a las alimentaciones que vienen en los aparatos comerciales en la tipica caja negra.
*Potar* = vomitar = devolver = Hechar la cena/comida
*Pifiar *= Cometer un error o un desacierto = cagarla

Ya no se me ocurren más, pero haberlos los hay.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 4, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> *Coger* = Agarrar, pillar..(@Mejicanos: Ya sé que significa en vuestro pais. Aqui en españa, "coger un taxi" es una frase muy habitual, alli imagino que no tanto)


Acá tampoco: Si hacés eso con un taxi te sacan fotos y después te ponen un chaleco de fuerza (o te contratan de un taller, si es que al auto le gustó) 
Y si iba con pasajeros... No me quiero imaginar las caras que pondrán 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

> Acá tampoco: Si hacés eso con un taxi te sacan fotos y después te ponen  un chaleco de fuerza (o te contratan de un taller, si es que al auto le  gustó)
> Y si iba con pasajeros... No me quiero imaginar las caras que pondrán


  
Se me olvido decir que eso aqui se puede decir: Follar, meterla en caliente, mojar,hacer el amor (esto para chicas/os romanticos )


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 4, 2011)

Limbo, eres un *pijo*? (la primer definición que diste)  

Sólo bromeo.
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

> Limbo, eres un *pijo*? (la primer definición que diste)


Me ofendes.. ¿yo pijo?  claro, claro, y las moscas son mamiferos tambien..
Se me olvido decir que los pijos se caracterizan por tener unos padres ricos que el compran lo que quieren... Agraciadamente, todo lo que tengo ha sido fruto de mi sudor, y si tubiera padres ricos, ya tendria mi maquina cnc de fresado y mandaria al carajo el cloruro, el toner, la plancha y su p**a madre DDDDDDDD (Me ha dado un arranque de locura)


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 4, 2011)

no te lo tomes a mal, limbo, solamente me reí mucho con el término ese, y quería usarlo con alguien .. Mada más!

Saludos! 

PD: Freddy, por favor usá la opción "Buscar". No hagas que te manden a moderación por meter preguntas en cualquier lado del foro.

Hay temas específicos para tu problema. Y si no, creá uno.

Saludos!

PD2: Jjajaja. Es cierto. Estaría bueno dejar el ácido jaja


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2011)

> no te lo tomes a mal, limbo, solamente me reí mucho con el término ese, y quería usarlo con alguien .. Mada más!


Tranquilo, no me lo tome a mal. Quizas te hizo pensar eso la forma de escribir el mensaje.


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 9, 2011)

Vean que pagina mas interesante me encontré...: http://www.asihablamos.com/


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Muy bueno Ratmayor, acá encontré una palabra que es muy característica de mi ciudad 

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 24, 2011)

Hay les va unos cuantos terminos de mi pais:

abeja = avispado, aquel que esta pendiente de todo y de todos para ver en que momento se descuidan para aprovecharse.

chambon = chambonada, aquel que hace las cosas de manera grotesca y en general se ven  mal, la chambonada es lo que hace el chambón.

chimbada, cosa de poca importancia, ej: que es esa chimbada?

parce = parcero = amigo.

perro = perrito = guey = bebe, formas de llamar a alguien de confianza, ej: que hace mi perrito, con que anda de chambon y bien avispado no le dijo nada al parcero de esa chimbada!

chimbo = breve = facil.

insornia = fastidioso.

iguazo = ordinario = guache, persona de muy mal gusto en general que; aún sabiendo que es asi, se cree asi mismo como un gran personaje siendo realmente de lo más ordinario. 

güebon = atembao = pendejo, persona muy distraida y confiada.

con todos los jugetes = con todos los poderes, hacer las cosas muy bien.

picado = gomelo = creido, persona subida de ego.

hincho = harto = tomado, persona en estado de alicoramiento.

zunga = loba = gata, mujer quitamaridos de dudosa reputacion.

pirobo = afeminado = maricón, hombre que se precia de querer ser mujer a pesar de ser del otro genero, entiendase ser un marica o ser gay.

flecha = flecho = rebuscador, persona que consigue de todo.

correrse el cuero = hacerse la paja = masturbarse, no quería ponerla pero es bueno que lo sepan.

No se me ocurren más, espero me disculpen si de pronto fuí un tanto expresivo en el momento de escribir.

Un abrazo!


----------



## 0002 (Feb 27, 2011)

acá en una parte remota de México...
¡échale fuego!: alimentar el circuito...
¡toquetazo!: un toque muy fuerte...
integrado: indistintamente si tiene 3, 4, 6 ó más pines...
cajetearla, choriziarla, regarla: echar a perder algo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> acá en una parte remota de México...
> ¡échale fuego!: alimentar el circuito...
> ¡toquetazo!: un toque muy fuerte...
> integrado: indistintamente si tiene 3, 4, 6 ó más pines...
> cajetearla, choriziarla, regarla: echar a perder algo...



choque electrico=electrocutado =que bolu


----------



## zebax (Mar 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Acojonado:* es cuando se te ponen los cojones (testiculos) de corbata, es una sensacion semejante a lo que sientes cuando haces puenting o subes a una montaña rusa, ese miedo paralizante.
> 
> ¡ Aporte de Hemp !




o una sensacion semejante a cuando se te explota un capacitor de 80V a 10.000uF y estas cerca de ahí 



Nilfred dijo:


> En Argentina:
> *Tomarse el palo* es faltar al trabajo el Jueves, Sábado y/o Lunes durante el fin de semana largo de Pascuas.



en colombia, decimos tomar chorro o chupar guaro.


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> En Argentina:
> *Tomarse el palo* es faltar al trabajo el Jueves, Sábado y/o Lunes durante el fin de semana largo de Pascuas.





zebax dijo:


> en colombia, decimos tomar chorro o chupar guaro.


En Venezuela le decimos hacer puente o agarrarse el puente


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> En Venezuela le decimos hacer puente o agarrarse el puente


Acá es igual: El Super Puente, Vayámonos de Vacaciones por el Puente


----------



## dearlana (Mar 3, 2011)

En España: Faltar al trabajo ó...estando en el trabajo, esconderse, "hacer argollas": 

 "Escaquearse"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 3, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> En España: Faltar al trabajo ó...estando en el trabajo, esconderse, "hacer argollas":
> 
> "Escaquearse"



en argentina faltar al trabajo es = hacerse la rata

tomarse el palo ,ratearce


----------



## Limbo (Mar 3, 2011)

> En España: Faltar al trabajo ó...estando en el trabajo, esconderse, "hacer argollas"


Aqui, en Barcelona no lo he escuchado nunca eso,¿Sera un regionalismo de tu zona?


> "Escaquearse"


Eso si, pero no solo para el trabajo sino para cualquier obligacion o deber, escaquearse es no acudir a esa obligacion dando escusas o sin darlas..


> en argentina faltar al trabajo es = hacerse la rata


Esa frase me gusta, la ultilizare alguna vez DDD ¿Solo se utiliza para el curro? (Ahi va otro, curro = trabajo = empleo)

Taluego.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 5, 2011)

Donde más la oí fue cuando "hice el cuartel". En Tenerife. Pero había gente de toda España (catalanes, vascos, etc.)

De los vascos, se me quedó mucho una frase que decían cuando se cabreaban por algo:

                ¡ "CAGONDÉUSS" !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

_*pijoteados*_: Mezquinados en calidad y/o cantidad de material.

_*Macana importante*_: Trabajo o actividad mal realizada, ! Muy mal realizada ¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2011)

pichuleado  = idem pijoteado como dijo fogonazo


----------



## Daniele (Jul 11, 2011)

mosca = biyuya = tela = guita = cash = money = efectivo = moneda = dinero = plata

loba = perra = leona = yegua = minon = mujer hermosa

turro = cagador = garca = malo

opa = gil = nabo = tonto

opio = embole = aburrir (esto es un opio= esto esta muy aburrido = esto es un embole)

nabo = tararira = garcha = goma = pito = pene

gato = prostituta


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 11, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en argentina faltar al trabajo es = hacerse la rata


Aqui eso se refiere a alguien que se burla al extremo de los demas, con tendencias malvadas... De ahi viene mi nick 


Fogonazo dijo:


> _*Macana importante*_: Trabajo o actividad mal realizada, ! Muy mal realizada ¡


Aqui es un pene de proporciones biblicas...


Daniele dijo:


> mosca = biyuya = tela = guita = cash = money = efectivo = moneda = dinero = plata


mosca es alguien astuto...


Daniele dijo:


> loba = perra = leona = yegua = minon = mujer hermosa


P*t*


Daniele dijo:


> gil = tonto


Aqui eso es un apellido..! 


Daniele dijo:


> gato = prostituta


Eso podría explicar muchas cosas, entre ellas, las pruebas de gato...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2011)

Pedo: Borrachera. (Ejemplo: Tengo un pedo... que ni veo).

Mona: Borrachera. (Ejemplo. Se fue a dormir la mona).

Piripi: Borracho (Ejemplo: Está piripi).

Cogorza: Borrachera. (Ejemplo: Menuda cogorza lleva).

Coloque: Bajo el efecto de alguna droga. (Ejemplo: "Tengo un coloque que no me aclaro...).

Empute: Cabreo, enfado. (Ejemplo: Tengo un empute...que si me pican...no echo ni gota de sangre...).

Giri: Extranjero.

Godo: Peninsular (De la península Ibérica).

Enterado: Que se lo sabe todo ( = sabiondo).

Buje: Afeminado.

Pluma: Amanerado.

Pendón: Tío casado que se hace pasar por soltero para ligarse a alguien.

Cuero: Especie de prostituta que vive a lo loco (Ejemplo: Esa tía es un cuero).

Plasta: Tío pesado. Que no para de hablar. Que no se va. (Ejemplo: Este tío es un plasta).

Ruina: Tio que no da  sino problemas uno detrás de otro. (Ejemplo: Ese tío es un ruina).

Bujarrón = Bujeta = Bujarreta = Buje.

Pingapato: Majareta = Majara = Sonado = Que está como una cabra.

Tikismikis: Tía que se pone con tonterías. Sobre todo...sexualmente hablando.

Paliza: Tío verborréico imparable; que cada vez "que tranca a uno" por la calle...no termina de hablar y nos hace perder el tiempo. (Ejemplo: Fulanito es un paliza).


----------



## Limbo (Jul 11, 2011)

Aqui un godo que no habia escuchado nunca "empute", ¿eso sera tenerfeño no?(Porcierto, ahora me entero qu enos llamais godos)


----------



## Xander (Jul 11, 2011)

Por ahí leí casi el "único" post chileno...


maligno dijo:


> julero : mala calidad, aplicado tambien a las personas
> cuete : cortocircuito, o marihuana lista para quemar
> churrete : sinonimo de julero o persona con diarrea cronica
> huascazo : golpe de alta tension como de cables de bujias o tambien es tomarse un trago fuerte
> ...



...pues, voy a completar un poco con mas palabras del idioma chileno, por que chileno es otro idioma .

Carrete [fiesta]
A too cachete;la raja;too pasando;a toa nalga;filete;arriba de la pelota [estar pasándola bien]
Pulento;seco;chorizo;vio;solido;bakan [persona habilidosa]
grupiento;echizo;chanta;malablao [persona mentirosa]
amermelao;embarao;laji;al peo;jil;ajilao;hueon [persona tonta]
transar [cambiar]
guachipitear [robar]
zorron;loquillo;comparee;cumpita [amigo]
torreja;cuma;mula;rasca;penka;julero;jipiento;roto [persona poco elegante; o, sin gracia]
turron;caleta;la cacháa [cantidad, harto, bastante,demasiado]
Vó! [refiriendose a "ti" (tú), descendiente de Vos (españa)]
lanza[ladron velocista]
picao a choro;zarpao;parao [persona rebelde]
paco [carabinero]
guanaco [carro lanza aguas]
miti miti [vehiculo carabinero]
pato;pelao [pobre]
pega [trabajo]
cuea;rajúo [persona con suerte]
curao;pasao a uva;bob esponja;gueno pa chupar [persona ebria, hay mas pero no me acuerdo ahora]
poto pelao [desnudo]
pata pelá [descalzo]
copuchento;grupiento [persona chismosa]
hacerla corta [demorarse poco]
Hechar la corta [orinar]
Hechar la pulenta [defecar]
macaca [masturbacion]
meao de perro;yeta;malaguero [persona de mala suerte]
guagua [bebé]
guacho [persona huérfana]
tomatera [lugar donde se juntan personas pa chupar(beber)]
apretar cachete;aperrar;apechugar [persona osada, osar]
buitrear [bomitar]
piante [algo muy elegante]

...por ahora recuerdo esos, son los mas suaves, mas adelante aporto mas y ojala otro buen chileno me siga ayudando...

PD: si viajan a chile traten de no preguntar "me hace el favor?"...


----------



## Daniele (Jul 12, 2011)

RATMAYOR: Perdón por mi ignorancia (como decía Borges cuando le preguntaban de fultbol), pero donde queda OMICRON?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> RATMAYOR: Perdón por mi ignorancia (como decía Borges cuando le preguntaban de fultbol), pero donde queda OMICRON?


 Omicron Persei 8 es un planeta a 5 años luz de la tierra...  Aunque muchos lo conocen como Venezuela... 

Retomando el tema...

La palabra prendido puede tener 2 significados, por ejemplo "Ese señor esta bien prendido" (Muy borracho) y "Estoy prendido en fiebre" asi como estoy ahorita que tengo 39°C


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2011)

Para Limbo:

Creo que lo de llamar a los peninsulares godos se debe a los antiguos libros de Geografía e Historia que hablaban de que la península Ibérica había sido invadida por los árabes y antes de estos por los godos, los visigodos, etc. 

Los peninsulares, por su parte, se refieren a los tinerfeños como "aplatanados".

Aplatanados: Atontados, lentos, espaciosos; que no reaccionan adecuadamente a tiempo.
Todo eso está referido a la manera de conducir los coches.

Cuando un peninsular viene aquí y conduce en Tenerife...se desespera, viendo todo el tiempo que tardan en reaccionar  los isleños una vez que el semáforo se ha puesto en verde. Es desesperante y tienen razón.

Lo de aplatanados no se aplica, sin embargo a los isleños de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. Ahí ocurre exactamente al revés. Como no arranques inmediatamente después de que el semáforo se ha puesto verde...te fríen a pitazos y no te empujan de milagro. La velocidad a la que conducen también es mucho más rápida y ágil. También nos dan una lección de educación en los pasos de peatones. Son mucho más educados y correctos. Desde que ven a alguien acercarse a un paso de peatones, se paran inmediatamente y esperan con educación a que pases. 

En Tenerife...como no te andes con ojo, te pasan la rueda por encima de la pata.


----------



## Daniele (Jul 12, 2011)

Gracias RATMAYOR.

Saludos


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> En Venezuela le decimos hacer puente o agarrarse el puente


En Chile le dicen: 
Hacer San Lunes, o dia sandwich (emparedado). 

"me hace el favor" podria relacionarse a hacer favores sexuales, por ej:
"tal persona quiere que le hagan el favor"... refiriendose a que nesecita sexo.
la mente del comun de lxs chilenxs es pensar mal, y creo que en el resto de latinamérica también.


----------



## dukex (Jul 15, 2011)

téngase duro de ese ojete = prepárese para algo

chimbo = falso, malo, trucho ----> usted es un chimbo = usted me quedó mal

chirrete = ciruja = indigente = drogo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 17, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> *téngase duro de ese ojete* = prepárese para algo


No te das una idea de lo mal que te mirarían por esta zona si dijeras algo así...

O las cosas que te harían, todo depende de quién se lo diga a quién, y dónde


----------



## Imzas (Jul 21, 2011)

Chile:
cachimba, cacheton, agrandao, levantao = que se cree superior, o de una estiroe fuera de lo comun, que se cree casi de la nobleza o ser miss mundo.
roto, roticuajo = termino despectivo de la gente "de derechas" hacia el populacho.
chupete de fierro= pesado, antipatico, sangron, etc.
califa, california = un poco hot sexualmente hablando
caballo = termino despectivo con que los hombres del vulgo (llamese construccion, mercados y ferias), hacen alusion a homosexuales, travestis, transgeneros y ocasionalmente a transexuales. Sobre todo si son escandalosxs.
chuica = botella ancha de vidrio madera, arcilla, plastico o cualquier otro material para echar agua. Garrafa.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> chupete de fierro= pesado, antipatico, sangron, etc.


 aquí le decimos algo parecido, chupetica de ajo, entre otros


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2011)

Aquí...cuando alguien ...por la forma de hablar...se le nota que es tontito, engreído, que se cree una gran cosa...

Se suele emplear la frase: "Menuda empanada lleva..."


----------



## Xander (Jul 23, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Aquí..


donde?


			
				dearlana dijo:
			
		

> ....cuando alguien ...por la forma de hablar...se le nota que es tontito, engreído, que se cree una gran cosa...
> 
> Se suele emplear la frase: "Menuda empanada lleva..."


En chile les decimos "cuicos"


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 23, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> donde?


Tenerife queda en España...  Tengo una amiga que vive alla...


----------



## el indio (Jul 23, 2011)

Una que seguro tiene distintos significados, en argentina pendejo=pendex=chico/a=niño, hacer cosas de pendejos, es una pendejada, tambien se denomina pendejos a los pelos de pubis de ambios sexos, los mejicanos tienen muchas palabras para cosa, por aca hay pendorcho=cosa=pituto=la guevada esa, aunque pendorcho tambien es una masa frita simil churro que puede o no tener relleno de dulce de leche o crema pastelera, muy vendidos ambos en balnearios del atlantico de buenos aires


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2011)

Para Ratmayor:

Tenerife es una de las 7 islas que forman el Archipiélago Canario. 

Realmente, estas islas están mucho más cerca de África que de España. (La isla más próxima a África solo está a 100 Kilómetros).

A estas islas se las conoce como Islas Afortunadas...porque su temperatura media anual siempre anda por los 22 grados. 

En Verano, no. Ahora mismo tenemos entre 25 y 30 grados de temperatura.


----------



## dukex (Jul 25, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Para Ratmayor:
> 
> Tenerife es una de las 7 islas que forman el Archipiélago Canario.
> 
> ...



Suena muy agradable, cuantos habitantes hay en tenerife?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 25, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Para Ratmayor:
> 
> Tenerife es una de las 7 islas que forman el Archipiélago Canario.
> 
> ...


Has pensado en ser guía turistico?  Ya me dieron ganas de ir...


----------



## Imzas (Jul 26, 2011)

hola, aca se dice:
Gallo: tipo, hombre, etc
Galla: idem pero la sexo femenino.
Pierna: casi novia, polola, etc.
Pierno: casi novio, pololo, etc.
Mina: mujer, tipa, bonita, joven, etc. Ej, "se cree mina", alquien que se piense a si misma un bombon.
Mino: hombre, tipo, joven, lindo, etc. Ej, "se cree mino", alquien que se piense a si mismo un bombon.
Pololo: casi novio, es que aca novio es cuando se va  a casar  XD.
Polola: idem pero para la mujer.
Vaca: alguien que no te da algguna cosa que por cortesia deberia darlo o por buenas costumbres, pesado, sangron (a).
 Posibles combinaciones:
Que gallo vaca (de Bestiario de Chile, Renzo Pechenino,_ Lukas_).-


----------



## Xander (Jul 26, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Realmente, estas islas están mucho más cerca de África que de España. (La isla más próxima a África solo está a 100 Kilómetros).
> 
> A estas islas se las conoce como Islas Afortunadas...porque su temperatura media anual siempre anda por los 22 grados.
> 
> En Verano, no. Ahora mismo tenemos entre 25 y 30 grados de temperatura.



Hermoso lugar!, vi unas fotos y quede impresionado...quiero ir pa llá



Jazminia dijo:


> Pololo: casi novio, es que acá novio es cuando se va  a casar  XD.



bien explicado Jaz


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> aquí le decimos algo parecido, chupetica de ajo, entre otros


mejor no preguntar cual es el termino parecido, me quedo con mi regionalismo, ser plomo..... entre otros muchos ya que varia según la región del pais


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2011)

Para Dukek:

550000 más o menos.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Para Jazminia:

En una de estas islas: La Palma...

Y concretamente;  en los Llanos de Aridane...se oye la palabra gallo todos los días. Se usa coloquialmente para saludar. Ejemplo:

¿Que pasó gallo..?

(Quiere decir más o menos: Que pasó rey, que pasó líder, que pasó gran hombre...cosas así).
----------------------------------------------------------------

Para Xander: 

Tenerife, donde yo estoy, tiene el volcán mas alto de España: 3717 metros. 

Eso hace que...subiendo carretera arriba...cuando llegas a 2200 metros...las nubes quedan por debajo de la carretera. Si sigues subiendo llega un momento que parece que las nubes son el mar (Lo llaman "Mar de Nubes) y resulta muy curioso pensar que todas las casas y las personas están "debajo" de ese mar. 

En otra isla: Lanzarote...hay una montaña (La Montaña del Fuego), suya superficie no ha podido ser traspasada por brocas de más de 12 metros (Por la temperatura que hay debajo del suelo). Ejemplo: Hay un restaurante en el que con un simple pozo de 4 metros de profundidad...en su boca...ponen las parrillas para asar la carne directamente.

Si te asomas para ver el fondo del pozo, te puedes quemar la cara. Y eso lleva así desde hace siglos.

Tienen un tubo clavado en el suelo al que le echan un cubo de agua y esta se evapora tan rapidamente que el tubo da un auténtico cañonazo.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2011)

Dearlana increibe lo que nos cuentas, es decir es real, pero raya en lo insolito, debe haber una intensa actividad volcanica en ese lugar, que ganas de conocerlo XD.
Es ingeniosa la forma como se ha aprovechado esa energia termica a traves de los siglos. Pero, ¿sabes si hay plantas termoelectricas que usen dicha energia mas provechosamente?


----------



## dukex (Jul 27, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Dearlana increibe lo que nos cuentas, es decir es real, pero raya en lo insolito, debe haber una intensa actividad volcanica en ese lugar, que ganas de conocerlo XD.
> Es ingeniosa la forma como se ha aprovechado esa energia termica a traves de los siglos. Pero, ¿sabes si hay plantas termoelectricas que usen dicha energia mas provechosamente?



Estoy de acuerdo con jazmi, 



dearlana:

Tenerife, donde yo estoy, tiene el volcán mas alto de España: 3717 metros.

Eso hace que...subiendo carretera arriba...cuando llegas a 2200 metros...las nubes quedan por debajo de la carretera. Si sigues subiendo llega un momento que parece que las nubes son el mar (Lo llaman "Mar de Nubes) y resulta muy curioso pensar que todas las casas y las personas están "debajo" de ese mar. 

Wow, yo quiero conocer el mar de nubes! 

saludos


----------



## dearlana (Jul 27, 2011)

No han aprovechado esa energía geotérmica en ese sentido. La Montaña del Fuego es relativamente pequeña. Si se escarba en el suelo con algo...se ve que el suelo tiene una capa de sal de 4 ó 5 centímetros de espesor. Esa capa de sal hace que se mantenga más el calor debajo. Está así de forma natural..

El lugar es una zona turística muy visitada diariamente sobre todo por alemanes e ingleses.

También hay otro hueco más pequeño, a un metro o metro y medio de profundidad. Ahí tiran ramas grandes vegetales y se incendian rapidamente.

-------------------------------

En la isla de La Palma también había una fuente de agua caliente que era medicinal.

Hubo una erupción volcánica hace pocos años  y esa fuente dejó de manar. El pueblo donde estaba se llama Fuencaliente (= Fuente Caliente).

Creo que recientemente han estado haciendo obras de perforación para que vuelva a manar esa fuente y han conseguido algo.

------------------------------------

Al Pico de Teide de Tenerife se puede subir en telesférico casi hasta la cima. 

Los últimos 100 metros  hay que subirlos caminando. Pero al llegar al crater...también está echando humo. La atmósfera esta caliente ahí. Salen vapores sulfurosos y hay unos cristales verde amarillentos (De azufre cirstalizado)que, ultimamente los están controlando porque la gente se los lleva de recuerdo.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Debe ser bonito ese lugar Dearlana, y el mar de nubes de Dukex, tambien. Imagino lo interesante que debe ser vivir por alla XD. 
Aca en Valparaiso llueve y lo mas "Interesante" que hay, es la avalancha de lodo que se desprende de algunos cerros y puede derribar autos y llevarse a mas de un desprevenido. Pobres personas que viven a la intemperie. Cuando estoy acostada calentita, me punza el corazon de saber que hay gente sufriendo el frio y el hambre en el mundo. .


----------



## dearlana (Jul 29, 2011)

En esas cosas pintan mucho los regímenes políticos.

Una buena Democracia  es muy importante para el buen funcionamiento de todo.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

Mas "zoo-términos":
Gallada= grupo de gallos, individuos.
Chancho= 1)puerco, porcino, cerdo, 2)desparramarse, pasarlo bien, etc.
Chanchada= algo malisimo.
Cachai= captas, aparentemente de To Catch, termino deportivo, difundido por series como el Chavo del Ocho.
Cachando= viendo que pasa, que onda.
Papa (tubérculo) = muy facil.
papaya= deerivado de papa.
rayando la papa= parece que significa dar la hora, osea estar sin un proposito definido, haciendo el ridiculo.
dar jugo=hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> papaya= deerivado de papa.


 
yo tenía entendido que era esto 





En Venezuela le decimos Lechoza

Cada sitio tiene su forma de llamar a las cosas


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

sui pero no me refefria a la fruta ni al babaco, me referia a la expresion del lenguaje vulgar para hablar de que un asunto esta regalado o dado, que es "papaya".
PD: que grandes los frutos de por alla, sera por que estan cerca del tropico y sera el habitat natural de esos arboles? aca en Chile es mucho mas helado y seco el clima que por alla.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 30, 2011)

uhmm cierto, olvidaba que aquí también decimos que algo está muy papaya cuando es muy fácil

Esa foto la busqué en internet, mi abuelo tenía unas plantas de lechoza/papaya en su patio, pero los frutos siempre eran pequeños


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 31, 2011)

la papaya ,de donde vengo ay ,,pero aqui donde vivo hace mucho frio y se me seco la planta/harvol de papaya o como le digo yo o mas bien como le decimos en mi tierra mamon (papaya=mamon)maldicion con el volcán y las heladas


----------



## Daniele (Ago 1, 2011)

Si bien vivo en Argentina desde hace 42 años, soy de Uruguay y ahi tenemos un cerro en el que ocurre un hecho que no han podido explicar (por lo menos que yo sepa). Por la ladera del cerro hay una ruta cuyo unico objetivo es poder llegar a la sima (el cerro mas alto en Uruguay no pasa los 700 metros). En una parte de esa ruta, si se coloca alguna botella acostada, en lugar de bajar por la ruta sube. Lo mismo sucede con algunos autos pequeños. Si se detienen en esa ruta y se los deja sin el freno de mano, los autos en lugar de bajar por la ladera, suben por ella. No recuerdo el nombre del cerro, pero está al sur del pais cerca de una laguna conocida como Laguna del Sauce. Es algo muy raro, y varios estudios cientificos no hallaron nada y dijeron que todo era superstición, pero lo cierto es que esos fenomenos suceden.

Tengo un primo viviendo en Tenerife, tengo entendido que es muy bello.

Saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 1, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la papaya ,de donde vengo ay ,,pero aqui donde vivo hace mucho frio y se me seco la planta/harvol de papaya o como le digo yo o mas bien como le decimos en mi tierra mamon (papaya=mamon)maldicion con el volcán y las heladas



Aquí le decimos mamón a esto






PD: Daniele ese cerro está embrujado


----------



## Xander (Ago 1, 2011)

Por acá le decimos mamón a esto:


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2011)

Mamon, chilenismo aplicado a personas que dependen exacerbadamente de su madre, aun siendo mayores. Como si no pudieran cortar el cordon umbilical.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 1, 2011)

Pues aqui en españa mamon es un insulto light  tambien se le dice a un amigo en broma "que mamon!" Yo por lo menos lo suelo decir cuando alguien hace algo bien, lo insulto cariñosamente  No se si se entiende muy bien..


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2011)

Una pregu, por ahi vi "cabecita negra" que significa?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

negro, no negro africano, mas bien morocho  .pero eso si .BIEN discriminado.
cuando se juntan gente morocha , de clase humilde, ignorantes.......se les dice cabecita negra..de villa.
hasta hay un aire de que estan mas abajo, y uno los mira desde arriba...por eso lo de cabecita.

supongo que viene de las manifestaciones politicas, que sacan fotos desde arriba........aunque .desde arriba no se nota, ya que el pelo no dice nada.


PD: estoy dando la definicion clara y cruda, no es que este de acuerdo con esa teminologia, pido que no lo consideren discriminatorio el texto, solo aclaratorio asi  se toma conciencia de lo que es y se deja de utilizar.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 2, 2011)

No esperaba menos de fernandob . Como dicen por alla "sos" un grande. .


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2011)

la respuesta anterior , me quedo picando, la que yo puse, por eso pedi que si querian mandarla  moderacion alla fuera, a veces escribir estas cosas por mas que sea para señalarlas suena a ofensa.
pero.........
hoy dia.........
como que muchos conceptos salen a la luz y se aclaran.

a quien prefiere tener de vecinos la señora adinerada ??
a unos morochos de clase baja o a un señor rubio buen mozo y de origen europeo 




lindo el chico ?? y seguro inteligente ...

ya todos sabemos que hay una partecita genetica y una partezota de educacion , asi que  juzgar a alguien por que es morocho , negro, blanco o lo que sea no nos da una garantia de acierto.

de a poco nos iremos avivando.

anoche me quede viendo una pelicula (medio trucha) , de que todo el mundo o casi quedan ciegos no vi el por que , pero luego unas plantas carnivoras se reproducen y atacan a la gente (que encima no ve un pomo) .

y bueno, para variar, y es irritante que siempre en todas las peliculas pasa lo mismo, (supongo que asi sera).
vieron que si tenemso un  par de heroes que tienen que luchar contra  lo que sea (plantas crnivoras, zombies, ets, pitufos asesinos, etc) en general ocurren ciertas cosas:

1 -- cuando te encontras con una fanatica religiosa que armo su templo es mas factible que te use para sacrificios y no que te de asilo .
2 -- los heroes estan 1/4 del tiempo siendo atacados por el monstruo enemigo y 3/4 partes restantes atacados por otros humanos que les disparan por que si.


la verdad que hasta ahora somos el peor enemigo incluso de nosotros mismos.

asi que ...............paciencia con lo de la discriminacion, es asi la cosa.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 2, 2011)

"Cabecita negra" o "Cabecita" a secas se usa para los no-eurpeos.

Acá se exterminó a cuanto indígena pudieron y reemplazaron la población con europeos (esa era la política: Maten indios, traigan europeos). Esto fue desde 1830 (Rosas y sus muchachitos) a casi 1900 (las más fuertes, con Roca a la cabeza), años más, años menos, y de ahí se mantiene la idea racial superior y demás. 
Estábamos (la humanidad) en pleno Darwinismo Social, ojo que no fue una locura local nomás, que poco después derivó en las ideas de Hitler y en la posición de EEUU hacia razas superiores e inferiores, las castraciones y todas esas hermosas atrocidades que se hicieron.

Ni Darwin planteó esto que algunos trasnochados interpretaron, ni nadie en su sano juicio podría hoy por hoy defenderlo, pero que sucedió... Sucedió (por desgracia).
Eso sí, ya que los matamos, vamos a quedarnos con sus tierras. No las dejemos vacías...

Los "cabecitas" cometieron el error de descender de aquellos que escaparon a la masacre. Eso es imperdonable, al parecer, así que debe ser recordado con algún tipo de mote.

Acá te dejo una foto de un "típico cabecita", que de típico no tenía nada.




Y por si no lo reconoció alguien...

En fin, esas cuestiones discriminatorias que aparecen a cada rato y sólo descalifican a quien se cree superior... Quizá algún día se superen.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 2, 2011)

cabecitas negras no empezo en la epoca de peron??


----------



## dearlana (Ago 3, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Si bien vivo en Argentina desde hace 42 años, soy de Uruguay y ahi tenemos un cerro en el que ocurre un hecho que no han podido explicar (por lo menos que yo sepa). Por la ladera del cerro hay una ruta cuyo unico objetivo es poder llegar a la sima (el cerro mas alto en Uruguay no pasa los 700 metros). En una parte de esa ruta, si se coloca alguna botella acostada, en lugar de bajar por la ruta sube. Lo mismo sucede con algunos autos pequeños. Si se detienen en esa ruta y se los deja sin el freno de mano, los autos en lugar de bajar por la ladera, suben por ella. No recuerdo el nombre del cerro, pero está al sur del pais cerca de una laguna conocida como Laguna del Sauce. Es algo muy raro, y varios estudios cientificos no hallaron nada y dijeron que todo era superstición, pero lo cierto es que esos fenomenos suceden.
> 
> Tengo un primo viviendo en Tenerife, tengo entendido que es muy bello.
> 
> Saludos




Lo del cerro de Uruguay es muy curioso. 

Lo bueno sería ir ahí con un inclinómetro, porque a veces el resto del paisaje puede dar la sensación de línea ligeramente ascendente.

-----------------------------------------------

¿Tenerife? = ¡ Lo máximo !.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2011)

mMM, si, recorde que mi padre en sus incontables andanzas sufrio esa discriminacion, pues era de estatura pequeña, ojos cafes y de cabello oscuro; mi madrecita tiene los ojitos verdes. 
EN una ocasion le llamaron "cabecita negra" y me dijo que le decian asi a los tucumanes o algo por el estilo. El estuvo mucho tiempo en ARgentina y lo trataron muy bien, incluso la gente humilde fue generosa con lo poco que tenia. Por eso quiero tanto a la gente del otro lado de la cordillera, pues si mi padre hubiera muerto no habria nacido yo verdad? .



dearlana dijo:


> Lo del cerro de Uruguay es muy curioso.
> 
> Lo bueno sería ir ahí con un inclinómetro, porque a veces el resto del paisaje puede dar la sensación de línea ligeramente ascendente.
> 
> ...


Habia escuchado eso, pero no recordaba donde sucedia, gracias por la info amiguitos .

La lista negra...

Malandra,punga, amigos de lo ajeno= Delincuentes y afines.

Flaite = individuo muy cercano o igual a un delicuente, usan ropa muy similar, zapatillas caras, generalmente blancas o vistosas y ropa de marca, muy vistosa, casi fosforenscente, esto le da estatus, agreguese a eso el uso de gorros muy blancos, tal vez un pañuelo blanco y muchas medallas, estilo rapero. Generalmente escuchan cumbia villera y reggaeton.

Lanza = delincuente muy rapido especialista en carteras y bolsos.
Cogotero= dicese del individuo que te amenaza poniendo el cuchillo u otra arma blanca en tu cuello.
Cogote= vulg. cuello.

Palo blanco= individuo que se asocia a quien comete el delito, con el fin de distraer o avisar si viene la policia.
Shiaaa = onomatopeya que invoca una especia de risa flaite.

pulento = muy bueno
piola = diferentes sentidos, piola como buenisimo, tranquilo, avivado, etc.
loookin= ir a mirar .
echar= 1) ejecutar una accion; 2) botar de un departamento o casa 3) despedir de un trabajo.
tirar= lanzar, decir, colocar.
talla = 1)tamaño de un articulo, ej, zapatos, camisa, blusa, abrigo, etc. 2)broma, ej tirar la talla, decir una broma.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 4, 2011)

Un genio don Atahualpa.

Lo de cabecitas negras nacio en la primera presidencia de Perón. La oligarquia empezo a utilizar ese termino despectivo para señalar a todos los que no eran blancos, rubios y de ojos celeste. En esa epoca mucha gente del interior venia a Buenos Aires a buscar trabajo y un mejor futuro. A toda esa gente se la llamba así. Creo que el termino nacio relacionando unos pajaros de la pampa argentina que se llaman cabecitas negras. Luego el termino se fue expandiendo hasta alcanzar un racismo que no se puede creer. Ser blanco, rubio y de ojos celectes no da garantia de nada, recordemos que Astiz es uno de los mayores asesinos de la historia argentina y es (que coincidencia no?) blanco rubio y de ojos celestes.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2011)

Que tema ese de la discriminación Daniele, hoy 60 años después no ha cambiado demasiado, si bien el término no se utiliza, no por ello se ha dejado de discriminar, y quizas hoy peor, más alla del color de piel, ojos y cabellos, si sos de aca o sos de alla te cambia el status y condición preferencial, llegando al extremo que se discrimine y se ofenda a la población por no haber votado determinados partido.......


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2011)

no se si te diria que astiz fue uno de los mayores...........

CREO QUE algo que causo indignacion era su papel en el que se hacia el pibe nueo para acercarse a la gente Y LOS TRAICIONABA, la triacion es algo siempre muy cuestionado, y su papel en la muerte de unas monjas, en fin, "su careta" digamos.

pero si vamos a hablar de MAYOR , esa palabra esta relacionada a cantidad y las cantidades siempre las tuvieron los poderosos, una accion , una desicion, una actitud.
quienes fueron los pocos que decidieron alegremente iniciar una guerra en la cual , (para variar) ellos no fueron a pelear, sino mandaron a otros ???? 

y hablo de la historia cercana,. por que en  la otra siempre saque malas notas.

o , por dar otro ejemplo, hace unos años, recuerdo aun cuando no habia semana que no se tirase gente bajo el tren, creo que en la epoca de menem.
cuando SABES que tus desiciones implican un desastre en la vida de miles y cientos de miles de personas , y te importa absolutamente UN CARAJO a pesar de que sabes que EN ESE LUGAR se toman esas desiciones.
eso es genocidio.

hace ya un año mas o menos que perdi a gente que queria, de cancer, y en ese tiempo , en verdad un poco mas salio a la luz el tema de lso medicamentos oncologicos adulterados, ¿ cuanta gente murio por eso ??? 
eso si que fue un genocidio disimulado.
pasar meses o años postrado, sufriendo y luego morir por un remedio de miercoles o por una pieza para operar que es inservible, o por que deciden para abaratar costos realizar un procedimiento que es deficiente.........y eso sistematicamente.

Por que no se olviden que en un pais cualquiera hay millones y millones de personas, cientos de millones, y una desicion puede afectar , en un año la vida de miles y miles .


hoy dia se dan crimenes disimulados, genocidios de verdad.
antes tenias a un HDP que mataba o era parte de una dictadura o lo que sea y actuaba como un animal.
pero por desgracia eso HOY EVOLUCIONO  y tenes caraduras, hipocritas que convierten cualquier numero en insignificante y encima , cuando los desenmascaras te ponen cara de "yo no fui" ............"no se de que hablas" ...................."yo no mate a nadie " (solo eche veneno en el pozo de agua) .

"la obediencia debida" paso por " no es mi responsabilidad" .

hay una hipocresia en el airre, un mundo que gira y al parecer nos marea y ya no nos damso cuenta de como son las cosas, todo se pierde en juzgados y discusiones que justo favorecen al sociopata que gusta de marear a la gente .



ya los regionalismos quedan cortos para definir a alguna gnte, H de recontra mil P. queda chico.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 4, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Flaite = individuo muy cercano o igual a un delicuente, usan ropa muy similar, zapatillas caras, generalmente blancas o vistosas y ropa de marca, muy vistosa, casi fosforenscente, esto le da estatus, agreguese a eso el uso de gorros muy blancos, tal vez un pañuelo blanco y muchas medallas, estilo rapero. Generalmente escuchan cumbia villera y reggaeton.


Aqui se les llama tukys o tierruos.


Jazminia dijo:


> Palo blanco= individuo que se asocia a quien comete el delito, con el fin de distraer o avisar si viene la policia.


Aca se les llama campaneros.


Jazminia dijo:


> tirar= lanzar, decir, colocar.


Tirar acá se refiere al acto sexual en forma muy vulgar.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aqui se les llama tukys o tierruos.
> Aca se les llama campaneros.
> Tirar acá se refiere al acto sexual en forma muy vulgar.


Creo que aca tambien tine ese significado pero no quise colocarlo 
Ademas si dices "quiero tirar la piedra" es distinto a solo decir "tengo ganas de tirar"....


----------



## Xander (Ago 4, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Lanza = delincuente muy rapido especialista en carteras y bolsos.



Creo que varios conocen a los lanzas...

...aqui un lanza en africa...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 5, 2011)

que bueno tu video xander, si son muy rapidos. El otro dia vi unos lanzas que ya dejaban de correr y empezaban a caminar y como un minuto mas atras iban unos carabineros corriendo apenas, entraditos en kilos (medio gorditos).


Lanzaso= cuando un lanza roba.
lanzarse= juntar coraje y hacer algo de una buena vez; salir a tomar alcohol de forma desmedida luego de verios dias o mas tiempo sin ingerir alcohol.; insunuarse sexualmente a otra persona.
lanzado= sin tapujos, que tiene fama de acosador e insinuador sexual.
carepalo= que no se inmuta para hacer algo por lo que deberia sentir verguenza.
careraja= lo mismo pero mas vulgar.
laraja= algo muy bueno.
patomalo= individuo con fama de delincuente y mirada amenazante
etc.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2011)

Ahhhh, ahora que lo leí por ahí ariba:

Interior: Manera en que los porteños (oriundos de Buenos Aires) llaman a Argentina.

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ago 5, 2011)

Lanza puede significar también un compañero de batallón. Entre los soldados colombianos se tratan de "lanza"


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 5, 2011)

Aqui lanza aparte de ser el apellido de un cliente que me cae re mal  usado en cierta frase con fines discriminatorios, por ejemplo: 

Indio es indio y su apellido es lanza (o flecha, o guayuco, o cualquier otra indumentarea indigena).
Dando a entender que se trata de alguien ignorante...

P.D: guayuco = tapa rabo...


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

El tema es complicado. Los del interior??? Si existe alguien que es del interior, implica que los demas son del exterior. Me parece que es una muy mala costumbre de los porteños. Si el resto del pais es el interior, entonces Buenos Aires que es? Es el exterior? Es el limite entre el interior y el exterior? Una paradoja muy extraña. Desde 1810 Buenos Aires se sintio superior al resto del pais solo por el hecho de tener el puerto. En fin, idioteces generalizadas de todo un pueblo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2011)

dejalos daniele...que corran.
se mueren mas pronto por el estress, no tienen lindos atardeceres, ni ven las infinitas estrellas por la noche en la gran ciudad.
no tienen un lago o rio donde pescar, ni confianza entre vencinos...........dejalos a los porteños.


----------



## samigoro (Ago 8, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> terere = mate pero frio



Si, aqui en Paraguay es la bebida tradicional... justamente ahora estoy cebando con agua fria y pojha rousa (remedios refrescantes=hierbas medicinales), es que con estos 30  grados el calor apenas se aguanta...
Saludos.-


----------



## Uro (Ago 8, 2011)

Esas discriminaciones territoriales son tan comunes a la humanidad que no cuenta ni analizarlas en forma. Que los "pastusos son brutos", que "los costeños son faltones", que "los negros perezosos", "que los rolos engreidos".... en fin, de todo hay. Lo importante es que en nuestro mundo, en el de foros de electrónica, ese tipo de discriminación desaparece, no hay fronteras cuando de amistad se trata.  Será cierto?


----------



## Imzas (Ago 9, 2011)

SIP, nos unen hilos conductores etereos, tan o mas fuerte que el acero. jiji


----------



## NiXoN (Ago 9, 2011)

Aca dejo algunas...

    El Argentino no saluda: te dice, qué hacés boludo/chabón,(culiado, en el caso de los cordobeses
    El Argentino no se cae: se hace mierda.
    El Argentino no se enamora: está hecho un pelotudo/se RE enamora.
    El Argentino no te besa: te chapa/tranza/come.
    El Argentino no te convence: te hace/come la cabeza.
    El Argentino no se lanza: te hecha los galgos.
    El Argentino no se baña: se pega una ducha.
    El Argentino no se alimenta: come como un hijo de puta/como la sanconcha puta de la lora.
    El Argentino no te golpea: te caga a palos.
    El Argentino no te reprende: te caga a pedos.
    El Argentino no tiene amantes: tiene amigovias.
    El Argentino no tiene ganas de hacer pis: se está meando.
    El Argentino no orina: se hecha un cloro/meo.
    El Argentino no se tiró un pedo: se cagó.
    El Argentino no sufre diarrea: se caga encima.
    El Argentino no tiene miedo: se caga en las patas/se caga todo.
    El Argentino no sale corriendo: sale cagando/a los pedos
    El Argentino no se dispersa: se cuelga/pierde.
    El Argentino no se ríe a carcajadas: se caga de risa.
    El Argentino no está en problemas: tiene quilombos/está hasta las pelotas.
    El Argentino no se mete en problemas: arma quilombo/bardo.
    El Argentino no te molesta: te hincha los huevos/te rompe las pelotas.
    El Argentino no te pide que lo lleves: pide que lo tires.
    El Argentino no es un tipo alegre: es un copado/buen pibe.
    El Argentino no es un buen tipo: es de primera/un fenómeno/un maestro.
    El Argentino no está aburrido: está al pedo.
    El Argentino no hace algo mal: le sale para el orto/para la mierda.
    El Argentino no habla claro: te bate la justa.
    El Argentino no dice la verdad: dice la posta.
    El Argentino no es cualquier cosa: ¡es una masa!
    El Argentino no juega bien al fútbol: la mueve/rompe/hace magia.
    El Argentino no juega al fútbol: juega al fulbo/a la pelota.
    El Argentino no tiene sueño: tiene fiaca/pacho/paja.
    El Argentino no se va a dormir: va a la catrera/se va a hechar un sueño.
    El Argentino no pone: planta.
    El Argentino no piensa: usa el bocho.
    El Argentino no Te Hace el Amor: Simplemente Te coje.
    El Argentino no Te Llama por telefono:te pega un tubazo


----------



## jesus herney (Ago 9, 2011)

NIxoN leyendo tu mensaje quede como el Argentino cagado de la risa


----------



## 0002 (Ago 10, 2011)

Esta legal, el post, yo tenia por ahi guardado algo parecido, pero en versión mexicano , pero esta chido la verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 10, 2011)

En Argentina

Chata: camioneta preparada, en muy buen estado (ej: Vamos con la chata...)
Chatita: camioneta vieja y algo desvencijada y algo mas chica que la chata, en general el dueño está enamorado de su camioneta (ej: Si queres el mueble lo llevamos con la chatita).


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> En Argentina
> 
> Chata: camioneta preparada...



En chile:

Chato, chata: persona egoísta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2011)

En Venezuela:

Chato, chata: persona enana.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 11, 2011)

En Chile, expresion compuesta:
"Estoy Chata"= "Estoy harta de... 1)trabajar tanto 2)correr detras de la locomocion" , o 3)"que tal persona hace esto o aquello"


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2011)

Aqui en Venezuela hay muchos modismos por region y uno de ellos se usa con la palabra "pepita". En el oriente, de donde soy, significa "Vagina", sin embargo en el centro se refieren a pastillas, pildoras, etc.

Eso me hizo recordar que estuve en Maracay (Region centro) con un tremendo dolor de cabeza y en eso mi prima que es medico me dice: "Quieres una pepita para que se te quite el dolor?" aunque yo sabia de que me estaba hablando, no pude evitar responderle en doble sentido: "Si, seguramente eso curaría todos mis males..." mi prima se quedó así: "" pero luego no le presto atención y me dio la pastilla... Hubiesen visto la cara de mi prima cuando mi hermano le explicó...


----------



## Uro (Ago 11, 2011)

Valdría, entonces,  la pena hacerse la pregunta: ¿Está obligado el que se expresa a conocer todos los regionalismos de latinoamerica? O es obligación del lector buscar la interpretación más conveniente a lo que lee?

Vaya qué lio en el que están involucrados nuestros moderadores! Ojalá algunos de ellos lo piensen dos veces antes de enviar algún mensaje a la basura o de tildar a alguien de indecente, porque les aseguro que más indecente es quien interpreta mal una expresión ajena.

Ahora... quizás sea necesario prohibir en el diccionario del foro todas aquellas palabras que pueden prestarse a malos entendendidos o, mucho mejor,  prohibir la comunicación entre regiones. Así les quedaría más fácil moderar pues ya no tendrían que leer textos sino tan solo paises de orígen.

Pero, qué digo! Como van las cosas, la discriminación tendría que ser por generación, pues en la actualidad... Los viejos nos sentimos ofendidos, ofendidísimos... con la forma de expresarse de nuestros muchachos. (Ahora no me vayan a decir que la palabra "muchacho" está fuera de tema.)


----------



## Imzas (Ago 11, 2011)

mmm bueno en Chile se acostumbra llamar guagua a los bebes pero creo que en otros paises se llama guagua a los microbuses - autobuses - camiones de transporte de pasajeros .
Mamadera = mamila.
Buses = camiones
Camiones= transporte de Carga.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 11, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Valdría, entonces,  la pena hacerse la pregunta: ¿Está obligado el que se expresa a conocer todos los regionalismos de latinoamerica? O es obligación del lector buscar la interpretación más conveniente a lo que lee?
> 
> Vaya qué lio en el que están involucrados nuestros moderadores! Ojalá algunos de ellos lo piensen dos veces antes de enviar algún mensaje a la basura o de tildar a alguien de indecente, porque les aseguro que más indecente es quien interpreta mal una expresión ajena................................................bla, bla, bla



Norma 1.3


> *1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


Gracias, La Gerencia 
---------------------------


Jazminia dijo:


> .....Mamadera = mamila.
> Buses = camiones
> Camiones= transporte de Carga.


Micro, buseta -> Microbus
Tetero -> Mamila, Biberón
350-> Camioneta de carga


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> (Ahora no me vayan a decir que la palabra "muchacho" está fuera de tema.)


No se... Muchacho aca se le llama a un corte de carne...


----------



## Uro (Ago 11, 2011)

SP_27, según tu comentario, debo entender que antes de escribir algo, debemos conocer todos los significados regionales para no introducir las piernas en terreno delicado. 

Particularmente, me guío por el somero conocimiento que tengo de cada interlocutor y trato de entender lo que quiso expresar. Me da buenos resultados. Aunque vaya uno a saber con que clase de susceptibilidad va uno a encontrarse en el camino.

De todas formas... no me gusta mucho  perder tiempo en charlas vanales, a no ser con algunos personajes que ya distingo y a quienes aprecio y de quienes, entre chanza y chanza, recopilo buenas enseñanzas.



			
				Rat dijo:
			
		

> Muchacho aca se le llama a un corte de carne...



Para nosotros muchacho es un preadolescente, aunque también puede significar una "fémina despampanante"


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Para nosotros muchacho es un preadolescente, aunque también puede significar una "*fémina despampanante*"


Jamas me imagine que tuviese ese significado  Muchacho tambien puede significar preadolecente, pero se usa mas el termino "Chamo" o "Chama", aunque los uros prefieren usar el termino muchacho/a.


----------



## Uro (Ago 11, 2011)

Los Uros tenemos costumbres y modismos muy particulares


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2011)

Acabo de acordarme de otra expresión que es "Muchachón" que significa un hombre pasado de los 40, pero con alma de adolecente


----------



## Uro (Ago 11, 2011)

Si Rat-ón,


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2011)

Uro, no te habia dicho pero que tierno tu avatar .
Camioneta-> similar al auto pero atras con lugar para cargar cosas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Camioneta-> similar al auto pero atras con lugar para cargar cosas.


Dependiendo de la región significa igual, sin embargo en la región central asi le llaman a las busetas...


----------



## Uro (Ago 12, 2011)

Jazz dijo:
			
		

> Uro, no te habia dicho pero que *tierno* tu avatar



Como van las cosas... vale la pena preguntar que significa para tí el término "tierno"


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2011)

mm tierno es que provoca ternura


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Como van las cosas... vale la pena preguntar que significa para tí el término "tierno"


 A mi se me ocurren un monton de cosas.... Por ejemplo en Caracas llaman a las jovenes bellas y hermosas "Las Tiernas"


----------



## Uro (Ago 12, 2011)

Oye, oye... no me eches los perros!


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 12, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> SP_27, según tu comentario, debo entender que antes de escribir algo, debemos conocer todos los significados regionales para no introducir las piernas en terreno delicado....


Al contrario, lo que quise decir (y lo que los moderadores recomiendan siempre) es que al escribir algo en el foro se debe hacer con un español lo más limpio posible, cabe recordar que no todos los regionalismos son aceptados por la RAE (por lo tanto no pertenecen oficialmente al idioma) y en el caso de ser aceptados se hace la acotación del país al que pertenece el significado dado.




			
				La RAE dijo:
			
		

> *muchacho**, cha**.*
> (Del ant. _mochacho,_ y este de _mocho_).
> * 1.     * m. y f. Niño que no ha llegado a la adolescencia.
> * 2.     * m. y f. Niño que mama.
> ...


No está el del corte de carne, pensé que lo encontraría


----------



## dukex (Ago 13, 2011)

Acá hay un corte de carne que se llama "muchacho" otro que se llama "Bola" y  otro que le dicen "lagarto", "pepino" también hay 

SAludos a todos....


Alguien me dijo alguna vez, que uno no podía ir a brasil  a decir BUSETA por que era algo malo... como sobrebarriga encapulada


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Valdría, entonces,  la pena hacerse la pregunta: ¿Está obligado el que se expresa a conocer todos los regionalismos de latinoamerica? O es obligación del lector buscar la interpretación más conveniente a lo que lee?
> 
> Vaya qué lio en el que están involucrados nuestros moderadores! Ojalá algunos de ellos lo piensen dos veces antes de enviar algún mensaje a la basura o de tildar a alguien de indecente, porque les aseguro que más indecente es quien interpreta mal una expresión ajena.
> 
> ...


Hace un tiempo un mexicano (si no recuerdo mal) había armado las cajas de sus parlantes usando _pijas_. Sonaba mal por estas latitudes (acá es una forma vulgar de llamar al pene).

Un poco de investigación idiomática y resulta que por allá tornillos... Evitar algunas palabras es útil, sobre todo si no se conoce el sentido en cualquier lado. Sabemos (en Argentina) cómo _cogen_ cosas los españoles y de qué te tildarían en mi país si, como en españa y parte de latinoamérica, "cogieras de la mano" a alguien.
Ahora: Agarrar al novio de la mano y que le de un tornillo de cabeza grande, dicho de forma incorrecta por la nieta querida, espantaría a cualquier abuela local.

Lenguaje... Vaya cosa.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Hace un tiempo un mexicano (si no recuerdo mal) había armado las cajas de sus parlantes usando _pijas_. Sonaba mal por estas latitudes (acá es una forma vulgar de llamar al pene)...


Precisamente anoche, chateaba con el coyote y le consultaba sobre como sujetar la parte frontal de unas cajas, porque con el diseño que pretendo hacer usando clavos se me hacia incomodo, en eso me dice que me recomienda que use una pija y yo que se que significa eso en Argentina, pense que me habia lanzado un albur  y mas cuando me dijo que si usaba una pija podia meterlo desde atras  luego fue que me explico lo que en sus latitudes significaba y yo quede como la rata de mente cochina


----------



## Uro (Ago 14, 2011)

CAcho y Rat. Esto de los modismos (regionalismos) es complicado. Es por ello que reitero en la importancia de atender a *"quién expresa"* y no *"qué significa en mi región"*. Entiendo que en el foro hay personas muy susceptibles, por demás indelicadas, que no se toman el trabajo de consultar un poco y por ello su egoismo les lleva a creerse los reyes o las reinas del mundo. ¡Vana fatuidad!


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Ratmayor: ¿qué es una buseta?

A mi me suena a marca de motocicleta, pero por las dudas mejor consultar.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...y yo quede como la rata de mente cochina


Ah, no... No quedaste: Sólo lo reafirmaste 

@Daniele: Las busetas (si no me equivoco) son un tipo de colectivo (Bus+eta=Colectivo medio chico y de génerocambiado ).
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/buseta

Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias, siempre se aprende algo nuevo...

Saludos


En Argentina: mandarina; en Uruguay: tangarina. Fruta citrica mas pequeña que la naranja con jagos, muy dulce y con mucho jugo.

En Argentina: batata; en Uruguay: boñato. Tuberculo muy parecido a la papa aunque un poco mas grande, de sabor dulce.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Gracias, siempre se aprende algo nuevo...
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ...


Y, si, en Chile venden unos dulces preparados a base de Batata o camote XD.





, son muy dulces, relaajantes (en el sentido de saturacion de dulzura).
.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Ratmayor: ¿qué es una buseta?
> 
> A mi me suena a marca de motocicleta, pero por las dudas mejor consultar.
> 
> Saludos


Van, minibus, colectivo...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Rat,e sa foto me recuerda a Los Magnificos XD.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias Ratmayor. Aca es simplemente una camioneta, aunque tambien se la puede conocer como un Utilitario.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 15, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Van, minibus, colectivo...




Acá se le llama _furgón_. Ejemplo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Acá se le llama _furgón_. Ejemplo.


Aqui furgon es la _camioneta _que usa la policia para trasladar a los cadaveres de algun accidente o crimen.


----------



## Uro (Ago 15, 2011)

En Colombia probablemente se le llama micro-bus, o simplemente el "micro"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 15, 2011)




----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> En Colombia probablemente se le llama micro-bus, o simplemente el "micro"


Bueno en mi ciudad los llaman asi tambien 

 A hammer como que le están haciendo falta unas buenas reseteadas...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 15, 2011)

No te proyectes, eh! 

En Colombia y Venezuela, se le dice _cuca_ a la vagina. Por acá, es un radiopatrulla de Carabineros 


http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=cuca


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No te proyectes, eh!


No son proyecciones, Las evidencias han hablado u.u



Hammer Facer dijo:


> En Venezuela, se le dice _cuca_ a la vagina.


No en todas partes le llaman asi, cuca tambien puede ser un dulce que tambien lo llaman catalina


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 15, 2011)

Sí sé....  (la acepción aparece abajo).




_A la grande le puse Catalina._


Con tu mente de rata cochina seguramente pensaste en eso desde el principio....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Con tu mente de rata cochina seguramente pensaste en eso desde el principio....


Nah... no siempre estoy en "pig mind mode". Ahora que recuerdo, en el ejercito usaban la palabra cuca para expresar algo demasiado facil o poco estricto.


----------



## el indio (Ago 15, 2011)

En Argentina tambien se denominan combis o kombis a las van o busetas, se lo escribe de ambas formas se lo pronuncia igual y tambien por estos lares genitales femeninos chucha (forma vulgar medio comica y hasta cariñosa), concha (forma ofensiva vulgar o de referencia cuando te mandan ahi recordando a la progenitora)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 15, 2011)

Ah sí, el Tano Pasman es como un libro abierto en ese sentido.... 

PD.:


----------



## Uro (Ago 15, 2011)

"Cuca" también puede significar en Colombia algo muy bueno, por ejemplo... Qué carro tan *cuca*.


----------



## dukex (Ago 15, 2011)

también le dicen colectivo a el microbus.

No entiendo la manía de ponerle nombres de productos de panadería...

cuca, panocha, pan, bizcocho


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osmN3gYyGPA



+ 10k


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

Hamer Facer: con esa patrulla no van a alcanzar a nadie. ¿De donde la sacaron? ¿Es del museo? Me parece que a los carabineros les falta presupuesto...

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 16, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Hamer Facer: con esa patrulla no van a alcanzar a nadie. ¿De donde la sacaron? ¿Es del museo?




Es de la Wikipedia 


Esas patrullas son reliquias, ya no se ven. Las más usuales son estas
















 nah, la más común es ésta









Un retén movil


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

Ahora va mejor...

Saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 16, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> En Argentina: batata; en Uruguay: boñato. Tuberculo muy parecido a la papa aunque un poco mas grande, de sabor dulce.


Aquí se le dice batata a la pantorrilla


----------



## Daniele (Ago 16, 2011)

Entonces un piropo podria ser: - Me enamoré de tus batatas...

Saludos

PD: un piropo es un halago hacia una mujer, los hay de tipos diversos, en forma de verso, sencillos, con doble sentido, con humor y por supuesto ordinarios (en esos en general se le falta el respeto a la mujer). Se le suele decir un piropo a una mujer en cualquier situacion y momento, pero la mayoria se dicen en la calle.

Un piropo elegante, por ejemplo: decime cuando abrieron la puerta del cielo que se estan cayendo los angeles...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2011)

aqui se dice batata a un no se si es tuberculo o que ,pero es comestible ,creo que tambien le llaman camote =batata
aqui una imagen


----------



## Daniele (Ago 17, 2011)

Son las mismas a las que yo hago referencia.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2011)

se abatato =  significa se acobardo 
cosas de la batata ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## retrofit (Ago 17, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se abatato =  significa se acobardo
> cosas de la batata ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Pues en España decimos "se acojonó" cosas de los coj.... 
 y otra expresión que me gusta mucho hacer una ñapa, es cuando un un circuito soldamos componentes para salir del paso (aunque al final se quedan para siempre )
Saludos


----------



## Uro (Ago 17, 2011)

En Colombia a esta especie de batata le llamamos "batatilla" aunque hay diversidad, hay unas que son de fruto aéreo, otras de tubérculo, unas terrestres, otras acuáticas, unas son enredaderas. En el Chocó, por ejemplo hay una especie de la selva que llaman "ñampí"






 De ésta algunos podrían decir que es un "anturio"






 Esta es la Batatilla


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

*"Mandar Fruta"* es una forma de decir que se está hablando de "*Cualquier cosa*", en general *sin sentido*, muy *fuera de tema* o *información errónea*.

*NO Mandar Fruta* significa *NO* escribir lo primero que se te ocurre, delirios extraños, incoherencias, esquemas erróneos, Etc  

​


----------



## Imzas (Ago 22, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> De ésta algunos podrían decir que es un "anturio"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



linda batatilla, me imagino que el tuberculo sera sabroso tambien, creo que voy a  comprar una de esas para mi casa, aunque el frio la mataria en un dia.


----------



## Robo (Ago 22, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Alguien me dijo alguna vez, que uno no podía ir a brasil  a decir BUSETA por que era algo malo...



es verdad, es malo decirles eso, yo estuve de voluntario en los juegos suramericanos 2010 aqui en medellin y por casualidades de la vida con la gente que estaba en un momento de esos, alguien del equipo de tiro brasileño pregunto a mi compañero como llegar hasta tal parte, a lo que mi compañero le respondio que salia de la villa suramericana, se montaba en una buseta que decia ... cuando oyo lo de montar en buseta se rie como enojado y se va de una mala forma, aun no se que es buseta ára los brasileños :S


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 22, 2011)

Buseta y otras cosas....


----------



## Robo (Ago 22, 2011)

tal ves el brasileño lo entendio como anda buscate una fufurufa (ramera, trabajadora sexual noctambula etc)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 22, 2011)

Aquí va otra: por esos lados las maracas son instrumentos musicales; acá se les dice así a las prostitutas.


----------



## el indio (Ago 23, 2011)

Buehh, aca maraca suele ser una forma de decir maricon=marica=afeminado, gay seria un poco mas fino, aunque tambien se lo utiliza coloquialmente entre amigos para referirse a alguno de ellos por decir o hacer algo de dudosa masculinidad


----------



## Uro (Ago 23, 2011)

Un saludo a todos y todas e intermedios. Si seguimos ahondando en esto de los regionalismos, seguramente terminaremos sin palabras adecuadas para comunicarnos. En tal caso, es mejor que empecemos por buscar las pocas palabras disponibles que quedan a ver si nos inventamos una nueva forma de dialogar sin que nadie se *sienta ofendido*; porque me imagino que este post fue iniciado por alguien que se resiente fácilmente.  Ni modo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2011)

Esperemos no terminar comunicandonos como en esta oración:


> Nos piramos pa una rumba y nos controlamos a unas diablas, pero rebotamos durisimo porque llegaron los pacos


Para los que quedaron frios con tales expresiones, aqui les va la traducción 


> Nos fuimos a una fiesta y allí nos encontramos a unas chicas ardientes, pero nuestro cortejo falló porque llego la policía


Que diferencia, no?


----------



## Daniele (Ago 24, 2011)

¿Que talco? ¿Que acelga? Yo viento. ¿Y Bosta?

Traduccion: ¿Que tal? ¿Que haces? Yo bien. ¿Y vos?


----------



## retrofit (Ago 24, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> ¿Que talco? ¿Que acelga? Yo viento. ¿Y Bosta?
> 
> Traduccion: ¿Que tal? ¿Que haces? Yo bien. ¿Y vos?



¿Y sobre la importancia de poner la comas correctamente?...

Aquel típico ejemplo del colegio.  "Señor, muerto está, tarde hemos llegamos" versus...
 "Señor muerto, esta tarde hemos llegamos". 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 24, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> ¿Y sobre la importancia de poner la comas correctamente?...
> 
> Aquel típico ejemplo del colegio. "Señor, muerto está, tarde hemos llegamos" versus...
> "Señor muerto, esta tarde hemos llegamos".
> ...


 
Ademas de las comas, también los acentos, no es lo mismo "está" que "esta"

Saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 24, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Ademas de las comas, también los acentos, no es lo mismo "está" que "esta"
> 
> Saludos


Esa norma ortográfica fue eliminada hace poco

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/sentidos/rae-publica-nuevas-normas-ortografia/20101105cdscdscis_3/

http://www.rae.es/rae/gestores/gespub000018.nsf/%28voAnexos%29/arch8100821B76809110C12571B80038BA4A/$File/CuestionesparaelFAQdeconsultas.htm


----------



## dukex (Ago 25, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *"Mandar Fruta"* es una forma de decir que se está ablando de "*Cualquier cosa*", en general *sin sentido* o muy *fuera de tema*.




hace rato me reí mucho con una cituación que incluía eso de la fruta ... 

pero de donde vendrá esa expresión??  me refiero a los orígenes    , supongo que es de argentina pero alguien sabe por que nació?? jejejej



saludos.


----------



## Uro (Ago 26, 2011)

http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090524105058AA7pV1c dijo:
			
		

> Por lo general cuando alguién se vá a otro lugar (pueblo, provincia o país) se acostumbra decir "mandá fruta" es como decir, ya que te vas envianos algo de ese lugar.
> 
> Lo que dicen los chicos más arriba de poner cualquier cosa cuando no se sabe bien para un exámen, es: "le mandé (puse) cualquier fruta" que significa puse cualquier cosa, eso es algo más actual.
> 
> ...



*  http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090524105058AA7pV1c

......................................................................

Fogonazo dijo: Ver Mensaje

    "Mandar Fruta" es una forma de decir que se está ablando de "Cualquier cosa", en general sin sentido o muy fuera de tema.
---------------------------------
Parecería que vamos a necesitar aclarar entre Regionalismos, Modismos y Refranes o Adagios.


----------



## dukex (Ago 26, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> *  http://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090524105058AA7pV1c
> 
> ......................................................................
> 
> ...



jejeje si ya lo había leído, parece que el significado de la expresión se ha ído cambiando a través del tiempo.

Tienes razón Uro, supuestamente éste tema es para relacionar cosas de electrónica que se dicen de manera diferente en cada país.

Esó dice el primer mensaje del tema



Elvic dijo:


> Hola a toda la comunidad
> 
> bueno mi propuesta es realizar una especie de diccionario de equipo electrónico y/o componentes,
> esto porque me ha pasado que no se relaciona o se entiende mal un mensaje;
> ...



Saludos  Uro,


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2011)

Los cambios más "visibles" están en _sólo_ y en _ésta_.

Antes, _sólo_ iba con acento cuando significaba _solamente_ y sin acento en todas las demás acepciones.

El caso de _ésta_, pierde el acento a menos que se preste a confusión. El punto es que el que escribe debe saber hacerlo para juzgar si hace falta el acento.
El verbo _estar, _conjugado en presente (_está_), *siempre *lleva acento.

Si se fijan, son palabras homofónas (suenan igual) las que están en la bolsa. _Ésta_ y _esta_ son ambas graves (acentuadas en la _e_), mientras que _está_ es aguda.
No se hicieron opcionales todos los acentos .

Saludos


----------



## Uro (Sep 3, 2011)

Si amigo Cacho. *Parece que esta nos esta jugando esta broma*. Qué feo se ve tal escrito.


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con URO. Se ve mal, y además creo que se presta a confusión.

Por otro lado, creo que estamos destruyendo el idioma. Por favor, nuestro bello castellano, la lengua de Cervantes... Se imaginan al Ingenioso Hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha hablando como si fuera un mensajito de texto. La cantidad de atrocidades que se suelen ver escritas son un verdadero insulto al lenguaje y ni hablar de las faltas de ortografía.

Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, también conocido como El Manco de Lepanto, es el autor de *El Ingenioso Hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha*, obra máxima de la literatura de habla hispana. Vivió entre 1547 y 1616 (creo). El sobrenombre (El Manco de Lepanto) se debe a que en una batalla en su epoca militar perdió una mano (no se cual) en la batalla de Lepanto.

La frase mas famosa de Cervantes que todo el mundo repite es:
- Ladran, Sancho.
- Señal que cabalgamos...

Extrañamente esta frase no está en su obra.

Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Es una frase que el ideario popular inventó. No está en el Quijote, pero se la endilgan a la obra.

Está asociada a la idea de que si por alguna razón sos criticado es porque estás haciendo algo (mal o bien, pero haciendo).

Los que ladran son los críticos, mientras que la respuesta de Sancho hace referencia a que, justamente, ladran porque ellos cabalgan, es decir hacen algo.

Todo el que hace algo es criticado.

Saludos.

PD: no tengo la mas remota idea de quien es el del video.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Ademas de las comas, también los acentos, no es lo mismo "está" que "esta"
> 
> Saludos



como la diferencia entre flores y floresta ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## moverar (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola Tecnogente... Un gustazo en saludarlos. 

Si bien el título del tema reza "Significados de regionalismos usados en el foro", muchos nos entusiasmamos y "le dimos gas" a dicciones de uso habitual... ¡Y eso esta bueno! 

Acá, en la provincia de Misiones, estamos influenciados por dos fronteras, con Brasil y Paraguay... es decir, de un lado la gente simple habla "portuñol" (portugues/español) y del otro "guarañol" (guaraní/español) y la mezcla de los tres da el "ya-ribó" (derivado de "xa nbó" del idioma othomí mexicano para referir a la cosa blanca u hombre blanco que hablaba mal el idioma)... esto lo estudié para ser y ejercer como auxiliar de laboratorio arqueológico (un sueñito hecho realidad hace 25 años). 

Volviendo al tema de los regionalismos... Misiones tiene los suyos y de pronto se me ocurrió compilarlos y compartirlos con Uds., ahí van...

Es un antipático = es "argél".
Ponerse de novio = "arreglarse".
Besar a una chica = "apretar" con....
Salir con una mujer fea = Anda con un "bagre".
Te voy a pegar = te voy a "surtir".
Travieso, = "cabezudo"
Agarra = "cacha"
Ir de fiesta = salir de "pachanga"
Elegante = "caté"
Borracho = "caú"
Tener sexo con una mujer = "comerla"
Tener buen nivel = ser "cotizado"
Hace favores (gratis) = hacer "changa paraguaya"
Cornudo = "guampudo"
Divertirse, sentirse bien, a gusto = "hallarse"
Maltratar =  "judear"
llevase un susto = Pegarse un "cagaso"
Retar = "cagar a pedos"
Ser mediocre = ser "mencho"
Apúrate =  'metéle'
Aburrirse = "picharse"
Estar sin dinero = estar "Sogüé"
Mal perdedor = es "pichado"
comer palito helado = toma "picolé"
Anda corto de dinero = andar "puado"
Basta, suficiente = 'Ya dá ya'
Pobre, humilde = "tape"
Coscorrón = "tongo"
La vi o lo vi =  'le vi'
Niños maleducados = "pendejos de mierda"
Persona fea o pobre =  "lagarto"
Prostituta = "cuero"
Expresión de admiración = "¡¡Güeeeeeso pelado!!"
Expresión de incredulidad = "vó nomá sabé"  0  "Gua-ú"
Orden de ejecutar una acción = "Encajále" o "Sacudíle"
Expresión de afirmación = "Má vale"
Expresión de compasión por el prójimo = "Angá pobrecito"
Amarrete = "No le viá dá te dije"
Negar algo = "mi piiicho para vo"
Mentira = "yagüá"


----------



## dearlana (Oct 23, 2011)

Para moverar:

Una buena lista. A ver si al final sale un libro de todo esto.

De todo lo que has puesto...por aquí...solo coincide una sola palabra en esta parte de España ( Tenerife): 

prostituta = " cuero "


----------



## moverar (Oct 23, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Para moverar:
> 
> "A ver si al final sale un libro de todo esto."



Cierto, sería un libro que salvaría la distancia entre el hablar el idioma aprendido académicamente  y el lenguaje vulgar o típico de las diferentes regiones... Tengo por conocida a una persona, quien de viaje por un estado de México, utilizo un término que en nuestro país (Argentina) resulta ser un saludo de amigos, mientras que en aquel estado mexicano se correspondía con un insulto. Demás esta decir que fue golpeado, intervino la policía y recién en las dependencias de aquellos pudo ser aclarado el problema... acá diríamos "_*ja, ja, se comió un garrón*_"  (se tuvo que hacer cargo)


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2011)

moverar dijo:


> ... Tengo por conocida a una persona, quien de viaje por un estado de México, utilizo un término que en nuestro país (Argentina) resulta ser un saludo de amigos, mientras que en aquel estado mexicano se correspondía con un insulto...



Qué bueno sería conocer dicho "término", amigo Moverar... además yo encuentro en la lista varias expresiones que podrían tener su semejante con expresiones de diversas regiones de Colombia.  

Si comparamos, por ejemplo... los años 70s con los de este siglo podría notarse que las relaciones internacionales del nivel popular han hecho mucho bien al desarrollo de la oralidad (pienso que en todo lationoamérica) y este post en específico es un vehículo preponderante y brillantísima la idea de realizar una recopilación, la cual pretendo ejecutar a partir de esta fecha, tanto para mi provecho personal, como para el de la comunidad de profesionales de la electrónica. aplauso:)



moverar dijo:


> *La electrónica no es para cobardes.*





			
				Uro dijo:
			
		

> *La electrónica no es para perezosos.*


....................................................


----------



## moverar (Oct 23, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> Qué bueno sería conocer dicho "término", amigo Moverar...



Ok Amigo... No lo agregué porque no recuerdo el término, pero me pondré en contacto con mi conocido, le pregunto y lo publico...

Abrazo.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 24, 2011)

Para moverar:


Es curioso: Ya es casualidad: 

Aquí, para un asunto como el que citan: En lugar de decir "Se comió un garrón", decimos:

"Se comió un marrón".

Otro nombre para sustituta aquí:

jarrapa


Y un nombre para un hombre casado que intenta ligarse a una joven : "es un pendón".


----------



## moverar (Oct 24, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Aquí, para un asunto como el que citan: En lugar de decir "Se comió un garrón", decimos:
> 
> "Se comió un marrón".



Dearlana, por si no sabes, te comento que el "garrón" acá en Argentina refiere a la pata de la vaca, compuesta por muchos tendones y que, además de ser sabrosa (no lo niego), es una parte dura y necesita 6 o 7 horas de hervor para poder ser consumida... de lo contrario... es complicado comerla.

¿A que refiere el término marrón? 

Acá, un marrón (además del color) refiere a un martillo de forma rectangular y sección cuadrada, utilizado para golpear con mucha fuerza... por ej. para picar hormigón con una punta...


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 24, 2011)

moverar dijo:


> Acá, un marrón (además del color) refiere a un martillo de forma rectangular y sección cuadrada, utilizado para golpear con mucha fuerza... por ej. para picar hormigón con una punta...


A ese martillo rectangular para golpear con fuerza le decimos mandarria


----------



## Uro (Oct 25, 2011)

En Colombia llamamos a esa herramienta "mona" o "almadana" o "mazo"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aca se llama "combo".


----------



## Daniele (Oct 25, 2011)

La marrón en Argentina, como ya explicaron antes, es una maza para golpear con fuerza. Es muy usada por la gente que trabaja haciendo demoliciones. Solo que no es como las de las fotos anteriores, el mango de una marrón es largo (80 cm), parecido al mango de un hacha grande. Para poder utilizarla hay que usar las 2 manos y se debe hacer un movimiento igual al que se hace cuando se usa un hacha grande. Las que se ven en las fotos anteriores aca se conocen como maza y en Uruguay como mazeta.

Saludos


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

Uro dijo:


> En Colombia llamamos a esa herramienta "mona" o "almadana" o "mazo"



aka le decimos COMBA..

yo lo uso cuando no encuentro el desarmador


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 25, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> La marrón en Argentina, como ya explicaron antes, es una maza para golpear con fuerza. Es muy usada por la gente que trabaja haciendo demoliciones. Solo que no es como las de las fotos anteriores, el mango de una marrón es largo (80 cm), parecido al mango de un hacha grande. Para poder utilizarla hay que usar las 2 manos y se debe hacer un movimiento igual al que se hace cuando se usa un hacha grande. Las que se ven en las fotos anteriores aca se conocen como maza y en Uruguay como mazeta.
> 
> Saludos


tambien a esa herramienta lo llamamos mandarria, las hay del tamaño de un martillo y grandes con el mango largo, se usa mucho en la albañilería


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2011)

Para moverar:

Marrón aquí también es ese martillo de grandes dimensiones. También se le llama mandarria. Aunque la mandarria se refiere más bien a un marrón con el cabo mucho más largo.

Pero cuando decimos "se tragó un marrón" nos referimos a que a alguien le imputarón un hecho que no cometió y que le hicieron pagar por él sin haber tenido ninguna culpa.

Para el que quiera leerlo:

En estos momentos me estaba riendo solo, porque se me ocurrió ir al título de este hilo...al inicio: "Regionalismos en términos electrónicos" o algo así.

...y...fíjense por donde vamos...

Imagínense a un señor arreglando un televisor con un marrón o una mandarria.

Por mi parte, iba a poner los sinónimos que hay por aquí...de la palabra: pene.

No lo he querido iniciar por si acaso. Pero como alguien  ponga algún sinónimo o regionalismo de esa palabra...va a haber respuestas españolas por un tubo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 25, 2011)

Acá un ejemplo sería el


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2011)

moverar dijo:


> Hola Tecnogente... Un gustazo en saludarlos.
> 
> Si bien el título del tema reza "Significados de regionalismos usados en el foro", muchos nos entusiasmamos y "le dimos gas" a dicciones de uso habitual... ¡Y eso esta bueno!
> 
> ...


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

Regresando al regionalismo...
voy a la tienda..
y pido
unas LENTEJITAS de 100nf
y me dan:





pido un regulador LM317 pero en "CHAPA"
y me dan:





quiero un DB9 pero para "CHASIS"
y me dan:





quiero los led "PULGA"
y me dan:


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> quiero los led "PULGA"
> y me dan:


Me entero que aquí en Chavezlandia llaman así a los pobres LEDs , de que parte eres?


----------



## dearlana (Oct 26, 2011)

Aquí, "estar sin dinero" se suele decir :  

"Estoy frito pasta". ( Estoy frito, desesperado, por conseguir pasta ( pasta = guita = dinero ).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otra frase : ¿ Tienes trabajo ?    =  " ¿ Tienes curro ? "   ( curro = trabajo ).


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 26, 2011)

Acá:

¿Tienes trabajo? = ¿Tenís pega?

No tengo dinero = No tengo plata = Estoy pato = No tengo ni uno.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 26, 2011)

Añado a no tengo dinero= Estoy pelao = sin blanca = ni un duro(Variaciones= ni un puto duro o ni un jodido duro )

Esta frase es de mis favoritas y mas odiadas DD


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2011)

Un policía secreto le preguntó a un amigo mío:

 ¿ Tu tines currelo  o no tienes currelo ?.

Mi amigo le contestó:

¿ Que si yo  tengo currelo ?...¿ Qué es lo que usted me está preguntando ?.

Policía:  ¡ A ver si me va a resultar que eres medio chuleta !...

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Traducción : ¿ Tu trabajas o no trabajas ?.

A ver si me va a resultar que eres medio chulo ( chulo a quí se usó algo así como  : listo, enterado, enteradillo, fanfarrón...como si mi amigo se estuviese haciendo el que no sabía nada. Cuando realmente es que no sabía que le quería decir con la palabra "currelo"  (currelo = trabajo ).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2011)

tengo un curro  = tengo un negocio turbio
también le dicen curro a algún trabajo temporal


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2011)

Un currante : Un trabajador.

Curro Jiménez : Personaje de una serie televisiva muy famosa.  (Curro: Nombre propio ).

Un ejemplo de currante sacado del paro:


----------



## BKAR (Oct 27, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> Aquí, "estar sin dinero" se suele decir :
> 
> "Estoy frito pasta". ( Estoy frito, desesperado, por conseguir pasta ( pasta = guita = dinero ).
> 
> ...


---un poco de jerga callejera----
trabajo=chamba
baño=ñoba
pantalon=lompa
tu papá y mamá=tu viejo y tu vieja
borracho=choborra
tu enamorada=tu jerma
zapato=taba
tu casa=tu hato
me dormi=me quede hato
---------------------------------
estar sin dinero=toy aguja 






ustedes comen cuy??


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2011)

trabajo=chamba = IDEM
tu papá y mamá=tu viejo y tu vieja = IDEM
tu enamorada=tu jerma = aqui le dicen "La chencha" 
tu casa=tu hato = Aqui un hato se refiere a una hacienda, con ganado, sembradios y ese tipo de cosas...
---------------------------------
estar sin dinero=toy aguja  = Aqui eso significa Bisexual...


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> estar sin dinero=toy aguja  = Aqui eso significa Bisexual...



ahh eso no lo sabia..ya no me referire asi

y comen cuy?


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 28, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> y comen cuy?


No lo creo  pero su existe una bebida que a de tener como 60° de alcohol que se llama Cocuy y es de fabricación artesanal...


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> tu enamorada=tu jerma = aqui le dicen "La chencha"


aquí sería "tu jeva"
 aunque esa palabra creo que solo la usan los "malandros"

Malandro=choro=delincuente, ladrón



Ratmayor dijo:


> No lo creo  pero su existe una bebida que a de tener como 60° de alcohol que se llama Cocuy y es de fabricación artesanal...


 hay que ser muy alcohólico para atreverse a beber eso

Cocuy


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2011)

"Está que se sale" : Aquí significa que está muy bien. Que está muy interesante. Lo mismo vale para referirse a una persona, que a un tema, que a un asunto, que al buen juego de un futbolista, etc. etc.

Muy diferente a cuando se dice: "Está salido". Porque en este caso se refiere a un señor que sufre algún tipo de abstinencia sexual prolongada y que está haciendo tonterías en su comportamiento con las féminas.

El "Está salido" es equivalente a:  "Este tiene que tener un queso..." ( O esta tiene que tener un queso...). Siempre refiriéndose a que "no da palo al agua" desde hace mucho tiempo; en lo que al tema sexual se refiere.  (...y que se le nota).


----------



## Daniele (Nov 1, 2011)

Por aqui "tener un queso" tiene casi el mismo significado, solo que es muy raro que sea dicho para una mujer, en general el que tiene el queso es el hombre, pero está mas relacionado a la falta de higiene


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 1, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Por aqui "tener un queso" tiene casi el mismo significado, solo que es muy raro que sea dicho para una mujer, en general el que tiene el queso es el hombre, pero está mas relacionado a la falta de higiene


Aquí tener un queso es andar loco y/o desesperado por tener relaciones sexuales, homornas alborotadas, etc... Los adolecentes en su mayoria tienen un gran queso


----------



## Uro (Nov 1, 2011)

el indio dijo:
			
		

> ...tambien llamado culo, cola y mas groseramente orto,...



Vean ustedes como es el asunto! Acá en Colombia es muchísimo más vulgar el término culo que el término orto, mejor dicho, el término orto acá no se emplea en esa connotación.

*Consideraciones sobre la dimensión icónica de las expresiones regionales *

La fraseología de una lengua basa su fuerza comunicativa en el uso de un lenguaje que tiene un gran valor icónico, es decir que se caracteriza por “la presencia de imágenes cuyo sentido literal, veraz o no, contribuye a la construcción del sentido figurado” (González Rey 1998: 70). 

Si tomamos el modismo (regionalismo) “empezar la casa por el tejado”, vemos claramente que la combinación de palabras forma una imagen impactante que sirve de base a la operación de descodificación metafórica. Dicho de otra manera, la imagen fraseológica se encuentra en la intersección entre lo literal y lo idiomático, al fundamentar el proceso metafórico que hace posible la transposición de significados.

Ahora bien, si las imágenes fraseológicas son lo bastante transparentes para el interlocutor, éste no tendrá dificultades en llevar a cabo esta última tarea. Suele ocurrir con expresiones que o contienen una palabra cuyo sentido orienta la interpretación figurada (dormir a pierna suelta; hablar por los codos; echar un vistazo; etc.) o forman una imagen literal cuyo valor metafórico se entiende fácilmente (matar dos pájaros de un tiro; buscarle tres pies al gato; levantar castillos en el aire; echar chispas , etc.). En cambio, con expresiones más opacas (ir de tiros largos; tener la sartén por el mango; quedar en agua de borrajas; etc.) , el lector puede tener problemas para entender la metáfora y así poder inferir correctamente el sentido idiomático.


----------



## el indio (Nov 1, 2011)

Pasa algo parecido con la palabra pendejo, por estos lares se usa para designar a un chico, abreviado, pendex, para los pelos del pubis (varon o mujer), para un mayor que se siente joven (se siente un pendejo)


----------



## Daniele (Nov 2, 2011)

Hacer pendejadas = hacer cosas de chicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 2, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:
			
		

> Acá, en la escala de lo vulgar, se podría decir que: culo > orto > poto
> 
> _Orto_ es un argentinismo importado, mientras que _poto_ es una forma bastante habitual de llamar al traste, incluso hablando con niños, en el círculo familiar, etc...



escuche a ,por hay  también llamarlo ''corta churros''   ''burra'' y  ''ojete''


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 2, 2011)

el indio dijo:


> Pasa algo parecido con la palabra pendejo, por estos lares se usa para designar a un chico, abreviado, pendex, para los pelos del pubis (varon o mujer), para un mayor que se siente joven (se siente un pendejo)


Aquí pendejo es una persona que es muy tonta y fácilmente manipulable


----------



## Uro (Nov 3, 2011)

Miren ustedes lo que es el lenguaje:... Hace algunos años, acá en Colombia, la palabra pendejo era considerada como vulgaridad... sin embargo, con el uso ha llegado a significar lo que dice SP: "un webón que se deja pendejiar de cualquier vivo".

Un saludo


----------



## elbo0rre (Nov 3, 2011)

Elvic dijo:


> plano electrónico=diagrama electrónico = esquema electrónico



tablilla de pruebas


----------



## BKAR (Nov 5, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Aquí pendejo es una persona que es muy tonta y fácilmente manipulable



a*C*a le tonto o fácilmente manipulable..
lo "agarran de Punto", o lo "agarran de Lorna"


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 23, 2012)

*Para seguirnos cultivando con los ultimos descubrimientos sobre
 las palabras del diccionario de la real epidemia de la lengua.  

 INESTABLE: Mesa norteamericana de Inés.

 ONDEANDO: Onde estoy.

 CAMARÓN: Aparato enorme que saca fotos.

 DECIMAL: Pronunciar equivocadamente.

 BECERRO: Que ve u observa una loma o ...colina.

 BERMUDAS: Observar a las que no hablan.

 TELEPA...TÍA: aparato de TV para la hermana de mi mamá.

 TELÓN: Tela de 50 metros... o más.

 ANÓMALO: Hemorroides.

 BERRO: Bastor Alebán.

 BARBARISMO: Colección exagerada de muñecas barbie.

 POLINESIA: Mujer Policía que no se entera de nada.

 CHINCHILLA: Auchenchia de un lugar para chentarche.

 DIADEMAS: Veintinueve de febrero.

 DILEMAS: Háblale más.

 MANIFIESTA: Juerga de cacahuetes.

 MEOLLO: Me escucho.

 TOTOPO: Mamamífero ciciciego dede pepelo nenegro que cocome frifrijoles.

 ATIBORRARTE: Desaparecerte.

 CACAREO: Excremento del preso.

 CACHIVACHE: Pequeño hoyo en el pavimento que está a punto de convertirse en vache.

 ELECCIÓN: Lo que expelimenta un oliental al vel una película polno.

 ENDOSCOPIO: Me preparo para todos los exámenes excepto para dos.

 NITRATO: Ni lo intento.

 NUEVAMENTE: Cerebro sin usar.

 TALENTO: No ta rápido.

 ESGUINCE: Uno más gatorce.

 ESMALTE: Ni lune ni miélcole.

 SORPRENDIDA: Monja en llamas.*


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2012)

He encontrado este vídeo que ilustra la "riqueza" del español:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xyp7xt-ygy0


----------



## BKAR (Feb 27, 2012)

> NORMAS DEL FORO
> 
> 1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.



jeje!!! que buen video, supongo que donde a enseñan el idioma español o castellano(cual es la diferencia??), obedecen sin cuestionar a la RAE, pero cuando uno sale afuera, se relaciona con las personas, se adapta al idioma coloquial y se da cuenta de tantas expresiones locales!!, se da cuenta de la facilidad o incluso aveces lo complejo que puede ser el idioma..
pobres canadienses 

nunca he viajado por todo el continente latino...espero no encontrarme en la misma situación
...pero supongo que los sacare por el acento, o su manera de escribir
"vos"---> "tu" cosas asi

al anticuho , nose en que pais le dicen "pincho"
y decir que rico "pincho"...aqui seria para que te vean raro...jeje!!!

y en el video no hablaron de mi pais


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> He encontrado este vídeo que ilustra la "riqueza" del español:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xyp7xt-ygy0


 



 ¡ Muy chulo che nero !


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo creo que ya lo han mencionado, pero yo me entere recien hoy que en Colombia, la cachucha es una boina. En Argentina... digamos que, sombrero, no es. La llevan las mujeres y si bien es un lugar lindo para estar... no es para la cabeza (la de arriba).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2012)

la real epidemia Argentona (REA)​
*TELEPA...TÍA:* aparato de TV para la hermana de mi mamá. 
esa me mato 

virra mi pais, mi pais, mi pais​




el-rey-julien dijo:


> escuche a ,por hay  también llamarlo ''corta churros''   ''burra'' y  ''ojete''



Eh! lemur tiene mas nombre “tira guiso” ese me lo contaron


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

ni lo dudes ¡¡¡eso le pasa por no ser un rey ,como su majestad ¡¡¡
que tiene todo gratis


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ni lo dudes ¡¡¡eso le pasa por no ser un rey ,como su majestad ¡¡¡
> que tiene todo gratis



Como dirian en mi tierra colombia:

que conchudos!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

paremos hay ¡¡ hoy le advertí, le edite un mensaje a un noble usuario colombiano por usar esa palabra ¡¡¡
asi que su majestad real pide que le expliquen el significado de la palabra conchudo,pues en mi tierra eso es una vulgaridad ¡¡¡
como todos son amigos de su majestad ,su excelencia majestuosa pide ,reclama,una explicación de ese regionalismo,asi para la próxima no comete un error moderando ¡¡¡
de esa manera aprende ,para futuros mensajes ,por ahi es una expresión de admiración y/o respeto asia un usuario ,lo que en argentino seria un insulto,de esa manera puedo explicarlo al usuario,supuestamente agredido ,insultado


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 20, 2012)

Estoy seguro que significa: Flojo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

bueno por estos lares significa ,órgano genital femenino y en  todas las ocasiones que se lo menciona es un insulto ,
así que debo aprender ¡¡¡


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 20, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Estoy seguro que significa: Flojo.



Correcto amigo Tocatomon, eso significa, además puede significar persona que nació cansada!!! Jajaja, y señor Lemur si alguien de tu hermosa pampa te sale con esa palabra de una se va a moderacion, pero en Colombia significa solo eso nada más,. Podemos hablar español pero algunas palabras pueden variar considerablemete de un pais a otro!


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Estoy seguro que significa: Flojo.




En Mexico tambien significa eso


----------



## maezca (Jun 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno por estos lares significa ,órgano genital femenino y en  todas las ocasiones que se lo menciona es un insulto ,
> así que debo aprender ¡¡¡



enrealidad aca se le dice de forma vulgar"conch@" al aparato reproductor femenino.... de ahi viene el significado de la palabra conchudo aca.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 21, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> paremos hay ¡¡ hoy le advertí, le edite un mensaje a un noble usuario colombiano por usar esa palabra ¡¡¡
> asi que su majestad real pide que le expliquen el significado de la palabra conchudo,pues en mi tierra eso es una vulgaridad ¡¡¡
> como todos son amigos de su majestad ,su excelencia majestuosa pide ,reclama,una explicación de ese regionalismo,asi para la próxima no comete un error moderando ¡¡¡
> de esa manera aprende ,para futuros mensajes ,por ahi es una expresión de admiración y/o respeto asia un usuario ,lo que en argentino seria un insulto,de esa manera puedo explicarlo al usuario,supuestamente agredido ,insultado



*NO* es el aparato femenino, es lo que significa como adjetivo calificativo :

Es cuando se le quiere hacer sentir a un genero masculino que depende mucho de su madre o que esta teniedo actitudes del genero femenino, es muy vulgar la palabra 





maezca dijo:


> enrealidad aca se le dice de forma vulgar"conch@" al aparato reproductor femenino.... de ahi viene el significado de la palabra conchudo aca.



mas bien es un adjetivo del lenguaje coloquial, no es una vulgaridad ojo dependiendo de su uso acá estaría muy mal tal termino.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Correcto amigo Tocatomon, eso significa, además puede significar persona que nació cansada!!! Jajaja, y señor Lemur si alguien de tu hermosa pampa te sale con esa palabra de una se va a moderacion, pero en Colombia significa solo eso nada más,. Podemos hablar español pero algunas palabras pueden variar considerablemete de un pais a otro!




ahaaa... es cosa de regionalismos.
nada mas.
no ???

en un lado conchudo es feo, en otro lado no .
en un lado decir que son una banda suena feo en otros lados no .

ahora que lo pienso (no se si *Andres *lo tuvo en cuenta) se ve la importancia de moderadores de distintas nacionalidades.


----------



## mendek (Jul 29, 2012)

vean


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 29, 2012)

jajaj buen video ¡¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 29, 2012)

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy buen video me lo vi todo!!! la parte de cuando leia el papel me mato jajajajaja


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya sabia yo qué ese vídeo lo habia visto por algún lado. 

Scooter lo puso hace un tiempo sobre este mismo tema _por acá_. Esta muy bueno. 

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 30, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ya sabia yo qué ese vídeo lo habia visto por algún lado.
> 
> Scooter lo puso hace un tiempo sobre este mismo tema _por acá_. Esta muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo también lo había visto, pero eso todos lo saben , dejavu

Ese video es muy cómico, pero es la mejor explicación a nuestras diferencias idiomáticas


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2012)

La mayor parte de las diferencias están en las groserías, curioso... 
Creo que en España tenemos mucha variedad de "Tacos" 

Pues con lo pequeño que es éste pais, ésto también ocurre a nivel de regiones y sus repectivos dialectos.

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 2, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Creo que en España tenemos mucha variedad de "Tacos"


Tacos:








La parte roja:


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2012)




----------



## malesi (Ago 2, 2012)

Si que hay variedad de tacos si.


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2012)

... Muy Bien.

Otro ejemplo casual: Aquí, *taco* = palabra malsonante.
No sé lo que puede responder un camarero si le pides un taco ...

Aunque si es cierto que en un  supermercado ví algo de "salsa para tacos". No sabía que precisasen de aderezo.

La parte roja es *tacón* 

Saludos.


----------



## maton00 (Ago 2, 2012)

el taco del tacón!


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 2, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> La parte roja es *tacón*



Ambas 2


----------



## mendek (Ago 2, 2012)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ya sabia yo qué ese vídeo lo habia visto por algún lado.
> 
> Scooter lo puso hace un tiempo sobre este mismo tema _por acá_. Esta muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos.



rayos busque que nadie lo hubiese publicado antes pero... en fin era link me concentre en buscar imágenes


----------



## tiago (Ago 3, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Ambas 2



Sp, entre todos hacemos éste idioma mas grande ... 

Saludos.


----------



## niguel (Ago 10, 2012)

creo que mencionaron la palabra conchudo..bueno por aca significa persona que atrasa la  paga de favores o simplemente no los paga,refiere mayormente en el aspecto economicoal que te debe plata = conchudo.


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Sep 14, 2012)

Esta es mi aportación: Hasta ahora no he usado esta palabra en el foro (o no se si alguien ya la habrá usado) y es la siguiente:

Pataston = Tonto, ignorante, sin tener la menor idea de lo que hace

También es parecida a la que mencionaron unos colegas de Andalucía cuando se usa el HD.. para referirse a alguien de manera amistosa.

En Honduras esta palabrita es algo común.

Saludos a todos


----------



## alfonso8708 (Sep 18, 2012)

nojoda; expresion de asombro ya sea para bien o para mal 
nojoda esa vaina esta caliente
nojoda que vaina bacana
bacano= bueno
vaina = cosa


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 19, 2012)

alfonso8708 dijo:


> nojoda; expresion de asombro ya sea para bien o para mal
> nojoda esa vaina esta caliente
> nojoda que vaina bacana
> bacano= bueno
> vaina = cosa


 

Se te olvido agregar el "y ajá" que es usado para asegurar algo que de por es cierto y en alunos casos cuando no se quiere complicar la vida se le dice a la persona: y ajá ya tu sabes!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> y ajá ya tu sabes!!!



eso, ya tu sabes (queda notificado)


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

jlaudio dijo:
			
		

> bueno no se si ofendo a alguien pero mi inocente aporte es el siguiente... en colombia algunos son
> pollo= meson de la cocina, donde se ponen los platos "la comida esta en el pollo" solo en antioquia
> cagada= directamente como suena (caca), un daño, una embarrada, se las cagó, las cagó, daño todo, se cagó, se lleno de miedo, las va a cagar, lo va a dañar.
> indio= bruto, huy mucho indio, no sabe nada y mete las patas, no sabe nada y las caga.
> ...



Falto este importante  
se Churretio= se Faltonio= no me ayudo
Chimbero= Chochon= palabra billaristica ambas significan persona con mucha suerte de principiante.

Hay muchos mas pero estamos en un Foro Tecnico


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 20, 2012)

*es corta la bocha*: aca se hace lo que yo digo
*Tu papá*: Que me debes las gauchadas o que me debes muchos favores.
*toga*: no es sinonimo de policia sino de parrandero que anda con muchas mujeres
*alta trola*: Muchacha linda que esta buena para una noche de pasion, pero que no se la quiere para casar.
*guacho gil*: persona que se la lleva y trae para que agarre todos lo problema
*rescatate pancha*: cuando una mujer le dice a otra que levante las manos para pelear
*tira guiso*: cola, parte rectal del cuerpo humano 
*ki ki ki*: burla que se usa para decirle a una persona que esta hablando de mas y no esta actuando, verborragia*
villero*: que es del pago que son coterráneo
*pecho azul*: cerveza
*polarizada*: cerveza
*una testigo falso*: dame una cerveza fria
*bob esponja*: para corta el efecto de una droga se toma alcohol

bueno me canse de escribir, pero me sé un monton, hasta podria crear una oracion de como hablan les manda un saludo el dipi ya si no saben que es le DIPI es...


----------



## pprolas (Oct 23, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> saludos
> 
> bueno tienes razón... pero tenemos el buscador y aunque la idea original era escribir sobre terminos  técnicos no fue asi.. pero veo que resulto mejor; hay algunas palabras que resultan graciosas JAJAAJ
> por ejemplo
> ...



no olvidar que aunque en México cajeta es un dulce de leche también se usa como chistoso (ese wey está re cajeta) = está muy chistoso. Otra forma de usar la palabra cajeta es = cagado (ya la cajeteaste todita) = ya lo hechaste a perder


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 24, 2012)

Sabiondo = Sabelotodo = Forma despectiva de referirse a alguien que opina sobre algo

"Bardo = Kilombo = Discusión desordenada y con cierto nivel de agresividad

Algún Europeo y/o latinoamericano que agregue data a este término "

No quisiera pecar de lo primero pero...
Bardo=Kilombo=Discusión desordenada y con cierto nivel de agresividad=Follonero.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 31, 2012)

Como viví muchos años en España (Canarias, sobre todo), puedo agregar algunos términos de uso allá y sus equivalentes en sudaca
Altavoz: Parlante
Autorroscante o autoterrajante: Tornillo Parker
Destornillador de cruz: Destornillador Philips
Follón: Quilombo, bardo "Este taller está todo enfollonado"
Majo o guapo: Bonito, lindo, prolijo
óhmetro: Genérico por "tester"
Tacos: tarugos (además quiere decir "puteadas": "se la pasa echando tacos" (putea mucho)
Coñazo: algo que da mucha molestia o mucho trabajo: "Este equipo es un coñazo" 
Fallo o avería: Falla
Tubo: caño o válvula electrónica
Alicates: Genérico por pinzas comunes o de corte


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 2, 2012)

agrego sobre España: Una mecha de taladro es una "broca", un cliente o colega pesado es un "pelmazo" (es decir "uno que da el coñazo"). La TV se dice "la teúve" ya que los españoles llaman "UVE" a la V corta. En mecánica, un aro de pistón es un "Cegmento", una pastilla de freno, es un "ferodo" En ferretería, un pitón es un "cáncamo", una pinza "unos alicates", una tijera "unas tijeras".  El término "colega" no sólo se usa en España para indicar a alguien de tu misma profesión u oficio, sino para denominar a alguien que es muy amigo tuyo. Y por supuesto, los técnicos siempre estamos esperando que los clientes "pongan la pasta" para pagar la reparación !!!!


----------



## dearlana (Nov 4, 2012)

España-Canarias:

Cuando algo sale fatal: "Ya el conejo me esriscó la perra"

(Es una generalización: Aquí hay cazadores sobre todo los fines de semana. Unos utilizan escopetas para cazar. Otros utilizan perros y perras. Cuando el perro o la perra van detrás de los conejos, alguna vez el perro se ha caído barranco abajo (="esriscarse).


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 4, 2012)

¡Sí, coño! ¡¡¡Canarios por aquí!!! Tuve taller de electrónica en Las Palmas (La Paterna y Guanarteme) , Maspalomas y Arguineguín y trabajé en uno en Telde... Y cuando nos equivocamos u olvidamos algo "se nos escapó la baifa" (cabra) Y cuando un cliente desconocido, o peor aún, conocido por tener "más cara que espalda" cree que puede sacarnos algo a crédito es porque piensa que "comemos peniquenes" (una especie de salamandra) 
Y sigo: la patita de la moto o de la bici es "la burra", el portaequipaje de un coche "el maletero" y el portaequipaje o portaescalera (portatutto) de techo, "la baca". El "clock" de un circuito puede por extensión, ser llamado "el peluco", un resorte "un muelle", una amoladora "una radial", una trincheta "un cúter"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2012)

porron = cerveza en santafecino básico 
porro es mariguana en bs as,mi primo en santa fe me invito un porron ,lo cual lo mire muy raro y no acepte la invitación ,
luego en una confiteria la mesera me cobra un porron ¡¡ y descubrí que el porron era la cerveza,
como dirían en España joderr tio¡¡ me perdi la cerveza santa fe gratis ¡¡¡


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 4, 2012)

y mirá que es buena la cerveza en Santa Fe! ir a Santa Fe y no tomar cerveza es como haber ido a la china y no haber comido arroz con palitos, o ir a Paris y noi haber visto la Torre Eiffel... Pos cierto, acá cuado alguien va con el pelo muy largo, se suele decir "poné el porrón al fresco" (por el doble sentido de "porra" (pelo largo) y "porró" (cerveza). Una "porra" en Madrid es una clase de churro medio grueso (muy ricas)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2012)

ni lo digas¡¡¡ lo aprendí a la fuerza,resulta que soy rosarino(de nacimiento nomas),mi esposa es mujer bonita de san javier ,en mis vacaciones voy a santa fe y hay aprendí el santafesino básico,
el ''ahjaa'' que quiere decir si y no , el porron, la porra , jajaja otra palabra que me causa mucha gracia 
el pescauuu =pescado  , entre otras


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah, bueno, yo t*A*mb*ÍÉN* soy rosarigasino, pero Sta Fe capital tiene un argot propio en muchas cosas. En Rosario la cerveza de litro también se dice "porrón" Y un cívico es un "liso" (Una caña en España). Para los españoles, aquí una caña es una bebida alcohólica de unos 30 y pico grados hecha con caña de azúcar fermentada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 4, 2012)

la caña ,*de eso se* 
hay dos una de 25 grados y la otra de 45 grados ,es para poner la ruda ,cosas de mi madre ''agosto lo prepara,septiembre se lo lleva'' 
el tema es que si no bebes de eso te morís según mi mama jajaja costumbre del norte argentino ,
si soy de madre chaqueña.padre rosarino y no me se el rosarigarinasino ,materia pendiente,
eso si me comi gato por error,pero ahora como conejos  (cosa de rosarinos,nosotros nos entendemos,no pregunten)


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 4, 2012)

Podés estar seguro que todos los españoles que te leyeron te entendieron a la perfección   Muy popular en España una canción llamada "el conejo de la Loles" Y gracias por tu amistad, Rey Julien!   Y a seguir cazando conejos....


----------



## dearlana (Nov 5, 2012)

Temeroso (Que tiene miedo ) = Temoso.

Así = Ansina.

Encima= Encimba.

La columna (vertebral): La coluna.

Los tobillos ( Creo ): El carcañal.

Las pantorrillas : Las corvas.

El cuello: El cogote.

Las tetas: Las domingas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 15, 2012)

Los pies: Las patas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2012)

dearlana dijo:


> Temeroso (Que tiene miedo ) = Temoso.
> 
> Así = Ansina.
> 
> ...



eso es en España no? porque un español que conozco siempre dice '' ansina es ''


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es en España no? porque un español que conozco siempre dice '' ansina es ''


Aqui en el llano dicen "ansina es"


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 15, 2012)

También en el lenguaje gauchesco de Argentina, y en algunos lugares del Norte, se sigue usando ese arcaísmo: Ansina


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 16, 2012)

carloscomadreja dijo:


> También en el lenguaje gauchesco de Argentina, y en algunos lugares del Norte, se sigue usando ese arcaísmo: Ansina



Soy de *Balcarce* mi papa es de *Tucuman* y mi señora de *Catamarca/Santiago* nunca escuche ese termino


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2012)

es mas campo adentro el dicho SSTC, yo si lo escuchado también en santa fe


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es mas campo adentro el dicho SSTC, yo si lo escuchado también en santa fe



 te creo porque te conozco, pero acá es campo adentro y no lo escuche, ojo no digo que no se diga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2012)

si los viejos mas que nada


----------



## Daniele (Nov 21, 2012)

Ansina, palabra del idioma gauchezco argentino (no se si en algún otro país se utiliza). Si mal no recuerdo la podemos encontar en el Martín Fierro (Poema Gauchezco) de José Henandez. Tambíen es posible que la encontremos en varias obras de la literatura gauchezca. (Santos Vega, Juan Moreira, etc.

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Nov 21, 2012)

*Cortociruito: Aquí también se suele decir:*

Calambriazo. ( Por los calambres a que da lugar si nos pilla ).

Zamagazo. ( Algo parecido a un pancazo ) ( Que nos "tumba pa tras" ).

Camarazo. ( De cámara, de explosión fuerte).

Bimbazo. (Esta última también vale para cuando a alguien le lanzan un bimbo. Un bimbo: Una piedra de grandes dimensiones).

Cachimbazo (No tiene que ver con las cachimbas. Cachimbas : Pipas).

Rebencazo (Porque hace brincar al que lo sufre).


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 21, 2012)

Sisas...SI.
Esta una Chimba....Esta Excelente.
Que Chanda....Esta desprolijo.
Que Voleta....Que Pena.
Mucha Lampara....Chismoso despistado.
Tolis....que esta Listo.
Nones....No.
Vakan...Muy Amable.
Fria.....Cervesa.
Darle piso...darle de baja.
Darle candela...Encender el equipo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2012)

*Darle candela que esta una chimba* (enciende el equipo que es alucinante) es segun colombia

En argentina candela es una chica, pero es una marca de encendedores y *chimba!!!* no tiene sentido


----------



## dearlana (Nov 22, 2012)

En las reuniones: Cuando se está hablando de una persona y uno de los tertulianos empieza a hablar de otras cosas sin importancia de esa persona.

Manera en la que los otros le indican que está diciendo tonterías:

..."y el abuelo se llamaba Tiburcio".



Refiriéndose por ejemplo a gente corriente, vulgar, con poca educación, conflictiva:

"Eso es gentuza".

"Eso es gentuallo".

"Eso es morralla".

"Eso es ranillería todo".

"Menuda chusma".


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> *Darle candela que esta una chimba* (enciende el equipo que es alucinante) es segun colombia
> 
> En argentina candela es una chica, pero es una marca de encendedores y *chimba!!!* no tiene sentido


 
Sisas asi es como lo ha dicho, pero aqui se dice asi que esta una chimba y normalmente es lenguaje de parceros, de Sicarios asi que pilas con eso papa, como ustedes desir che para muchas cosas igual no tiene sentido esa palabra....para ustedes si, para nosotros no tiene sentido che asi de simple


----------



## Daniele (Nov 27, 2012)

En Uruguay:

Cachimba: pozo de donde se saca agua para los animales.

Cachila: auto viejo, del tipo de los Ford T.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 8, 2012)

> Sisas...SI.
> Esta una Chimba....Esta Excelente.
> Que Chanda....Esta desprolijo.
> Que Voleta....Que Pena.
> ...



Lenguaje familiar jajajaja. Además:
Dogor... Gordo
Pailas... No, No se puede
Firme... que está bien
Pisos... Zapatos
Llantas... Ya, que está listo (vease Tolis)

Por la parte electrónica muchos les dicen a los capacitores cerámicos: lenteja ó lentejuela. 

Lentejas:






Capacitores: jeje todos los conocemos


----------



## dearlana (Dic 22, 2012)

En Venezuela: Caraotas   Aquí: Judías.

En Venezuela: Cambures  Aquí: Plátanos.

En Venezuela: Suspiros    Aquí: Merengues.

...Casi nada la diferencia de nombres.

Y dentro de aquí mismo:

En Tenerife: Sacar una foto ( = Hacer una fotografía).  En La Palma: *Quitar* una foto

También existe por aquí la manía de añadirle una D a palabras que no la llevan. 

Lo suele hacer la "gente tonta" para darse "bombo" (= Para echársela de ser gente "fina". De ser gente "rica". De tener más dinero que sus interlocutores).

Ejemplo: Puerto Naos en Los Llanos de Aridane en La Palma:

En vez de decir: Puerto Naos...algunos dicen: Puerto Na*d*os.

Y termino con el ejemplo de un chiste que se burla precisamente de eso:

Estaba una señora (tonta) esperando en una estación de tren y le preguntó a un señor que estaba al lado:

¿Ha pasado el corredo de Bilbado? (Tradución al cristiano: ¿ Ha pasado el correo de Bilbao ? ).

Y el señor, que se quedó con la copla, le contestó:

Nodo  (Traducción: No )

Señora: Pues mejodo ( Traducción : Pues mejor ).

Respuesta del señor:

¡Pues jódase!.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 10, 2013)

"...y no te *arregostes*: 

...esa frase quiere decir: Y no te *acostumbres*


(Se suele utilizar cuando alguien pide un favor y el que se le lo da, no se lo da de muy buena gana).


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2013)

"Ya estamos que si la abuela fuma" Cuando en un contexto sacas a relucir cosas irrelevantes que solo propician la discusión.
Eso lo dicen mucho por aquí.

"Ansina es" lo dicen en "Tos laos", pero son vulgarismos, no se deben confundir con regionalismos.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2013)

"Ansina es" mi jefe un español de vigo ,siempre ,todo el tiempo lo dice


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> "Ansina es" mi jefe un español de vigo ,siempre ,todo el tiempo lo dice



  Pues no son nadie los de Vigo y Bilbao, muy buena gente, y personas muy rudas. Ni siquiera están próximas, pero conozco personas de ambos lugares y las veo muy parecidas de caracter.
Puede que esté mas implantado en algunas regiones que en otras, pero bueno se puede aceptar como regionalismo ya que en mi opinion es un derivado. El vulgarismo, aquí en España reza: "Asín es", ó simplemente "Asín"

Saludos.


----------



## sebapela (Ene 31, 2013)

mi abuela decia nadien nes¡¡¡¡¡ jajajajja


----------



## dearlana (Feb 2, 2013)

Cuando a alguien le ocurre algo añadido a otra desgracia:

"Ya el conejo me esriscó la perra".



Cuando algo saltó hacia un lugar muy distante:

"Fue a parar a las quintas chimbambas"

"Fue a para a donde el Diablo perdió los alzoncillos"

Cuando alguien se burla con cinismo de algo que hemos dicho o hecho:

" Y encima... chota".



Cuando alguien nos dice o hace algo que no nos gusta y le respondemos agresivamente:

"Te doy un tortazo que das más vueltas que un cesto de mano" ( El cesto de mano era un antiguo cesto de mimbre alargado y redondeado que usaban algunas ancianas para vender galletas. Como se les cayera al suelo, salía dando vueltas y se le derramaban todas las galletas).

El mismo caso anterior pero respondiendo con otra frase agresiva:

"Te doy un tortazo que das más vueltas que un garbanzo en la boca de un viejo".



Cuando alguien nos inspira desconfianza:

"Eres más peligroso que un mono con una navaja".



Cuando vemos que alguien "no afloja un duro":

"Más aceite da un ladrillo..."

o...

"Eres más agarrado que un pasamanos" (de una escalera).

o...

"Eres más agarrado que las mangas de una chaqueta".

o...

"Gastas menos que un ciego en novelas".



Cuando alguien se queja de una mala situación:

"Fuerte endingracia esta..."

Cuando alguien manifiesta que pasa de algo que le están contando, que le da igual:

"A mi eso me la refinflanflinfla".




Vamos a poner algo relacionado con la Electrónica ( Por si acaso):

"Un bote" = Un transformador de frecuencia intermedia.

 Un Altavoz = Una "trompeta" = Una "corneta" = Un "altoparlante" = Una "bocina".



Algunas personas para referirse a una radio dicen:

Estaba oyendo "el radio" ( Como si la radio fuera macho o fuera el radio de la rueda de una bicicleta).



Para indicar que algo aumentó mucho su velocidad: "Se embaló" ( Como una bala).

Cuando algún aparato se quema y empieza a echar humo o cuando alguien se ha puesto más colonia de la cuenta:

"Fuerte sajumerio".


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *"Mandar Fruta"* es una forma de decir que se está ablando de "*Cualquier cosa*", en general *sin sentido*, muy *fuera de tema* o *información errónea*.
> 
> *NO Mandar Fruta* significa *NO* escribir lo primero que se te ocurre, delirios extraños, incoherencias, esquemas erróneos, Etc
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59178​


como diría un chino: "no entienda"


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2013)

Aquí= "Manda castaña".


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2013)

Filtro Notch =

-- Filtro de muesca.

-- Filtro de ranura.

-- Filtro trampa.

-- Filtro en doble T.

-- Filtro de Rechazo de Banda.

-- Filtro de banda angosta.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2013)

Trigger de Schdmitt:

-- Trigger de Schmitt.

-- Circuito "Cola Larga" (Porque van unidos directamente los emisores de los dos transistores. Compartiendo luego una resistencia de emisor común)

-- Circuito conformador de onda ( Porque devuelve su forma primitiva a la onda cuadrada que se ha ido degradando a lo largo de un circuito o de una línea).


----------



## dearlana (Mar 27, 2013)

Por aquí se usa este vocabulario normalmente para las lámparas de iluminación:

Cuando nos referimos a una bombilla de las que se usan en los hogares: La llamamos "bombilla".

Pero si es una bombilla de un coche: Le decimos. "bombillo". Ejemplo: Se le fundió un bombillo al coche.

Y aunque cada vez más en desuso, se sigue utilizando lo siguiente en los coches:

Para referirse a la luz de los faros de los coches que alcanza la mayor distancia ( La que nos encandila cuando la vemos de frente ) = "La luz larga".

La otra luz de los faros grandes de los coches, la que solo alumbra unos 20 metros por delante del coche.  = "La luz corta".

La luz de posición: "El cuartoluz". (El 1/4 de luz = La luz de los faros pequeños).

Por ejemplo: El mecánico que le pide al conductor que encienda la luz de posición; le dice: "Pon el cuarto luz" y así las otras: "Pon la media luz", "pon la luz entera".


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 28, 2013)

A ver: en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay la "bombilla" es exclusivamente un accesorio que se usa para tomar el mate, un tubito generalmente metálico con un filtro en la parte inferior que se introduce dentro del "mate" (que puede ser de calabaza, de madera u otros materiales), donde se pone "yerba mate" y agua, generalmente caliente, aunque en Paraguay es popular el "tereré" (mate frío) El nombre habitual de una "bombilla de luz" es "lamparita" o "lámpara". Las de pequeño tamaño y generalmente de bajo voltaje son "foquitos". Las luces del coche aquí son "Alta", "baja" y "de posición", y los declinadores o indicadores de giro "guiños". El término "foco" se suele reservar a las lámparas direccionales, usadas para alumbrar una determinada zona (un foco de 500, o de 1000 W por ejemplo)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2013)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombilla_(utensilio)
















carloscomadreja dijo:


> A ver: en Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay la "bombilla" es exclusivamente un accesorio que se usa para tomar el mate, un tubito generalmente metálico con un filtro en la parte inferior que se introduce dentro del "mate" (que puede ser de calabaza, de madera u otros materiales), donde se pone "yerba mate" y agua, generalmente caliente, aunque en Paraguay es popular el "tereré" (mate frío) El nombre habitual de una "bombilla de luz" es "lamparita" o "lámpara". Las de pequeño tamaño y generalmente de bajo voltaje son "foquitos". Las luces del coche aquí son "Alta", "baja" y "de posición", y los declinadores o indicadores de giro "guiños". El término "foco" se suele reservar a las lámparas direccionales, usadas para alumbrar una determinada zona (un foco de 500, o de 1000 W por ejemplo)



me tente un foco ¡¡¡
marido de la foca 





en argentina asi es foco =bombilla


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2013)

"Se saltaron *los plomos*"

Antiguamente se hacían los fusibles con un delgado hilo de plomo que se partía al menor aumento de la temperatura (Hoy utilizan tiras de aluminio y de otros metales). Así eran más rápidos.

De ahí la frase de nuestros antepasados:

Cuando había un cortocircuito en los antiguos cables de goma forrados de tela y se quedaba la casa sin corriente...la gente decía:

"Se saltaron *los plomos*".


----------



## carloscomadreja (Mar 30, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> "Se saltaron *los plomos*"
> 
> Antiguamente se hacían los fusibles con un delgado hilo de plomo que se partía al menor aumento de la temperatura (Hoy utilizan tiras de aluminio y de otros metales). Así eran más rápidos.
> 
> ...



Y lo de plomo me hace recordar que un cliente muy pesado, o un colega de esos que viene a pedirte cualquier repuesto que no tiene, y se queda hablando y hablando; en España es un "pelmazo" y en Argentina, un "Plomazo".
Por cierto, en Canarias, al que habla demasiado se dice "alega más que un abogado"


----------



## dearlana (Mar 31, 2013)

Aquí:

Un cliente o un individuo que no para de hablar o que trae complicaciones al hablar con él:

Lenguaje de la juventud actual:

Muy acertado por cierto:

"Un Ruina".

Por aquí había uno que lo llamábamos "El Paliza". Ahora es abogado. Yo creo que gana los juicios por cansancio y aburrimiento del personal.

Un tío demasiado pesado: "Un Plasta".

Un tío que cree saber más que los demás: "Un enterado". 

Cuando nos cae uno de esos en la reparación de un aparato: Que Dios nos coja confesados.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 31, 2013)

Denominacion de las cantidades de dinero:
1 tabla = Bs. 0,1 / Bs. 100,00
1 luca = Bs. 1,0
1 palo = Bs. 1000
1 Madero = Bs. 10000
1 Roble = Bs. 100000

No se de donde vino la asociacion de cantidades con la madera


----------



## Daniele (Abr 1, 2013)

En Argentina:

1 gamba = $ (pesos) 100

1 luca = $ (pesos) 1.000

1 palo = $ (pesos) 1.000.000


----------



## dearlana (Abr 1, 2013)

Dinero = Guita.

Dinero = Pasta.

Dinero = Perras. Ejemplo: "No tengo dinero" = "No tengo perras".

Monedas = Lucas. Ejemplo: ¿Tienes un par de lucas ahí?.

Por ejemplo: "Estoy desesperado por conseguir dinero" = "Estoy frito pasta" (= Estoy frito por conseguir pasta).

Otro ejemplo: "Eso cuesta mucho dinero" = "Eso cuesta un riñón y parte del otro".

Y denominaciones antiguas de cuando existía la peseta:

5 pesetas = Un duro.

Dos pesetas y media = Medio duro.

Una peseta = 10 Perras.

Una Perra = 10 perras chicas.

Un Real = 5 Perras.

Referencias al trabajo:

Trabajo = Curro. Ejemplo: "Estoy sin curro".

Trabajo = Currelo. Ejemplo: ¿Tu currelas o no currelas?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2013)

> Una peseta = 10 Perras.
> 
> Una Perra = 10 perras chicas.


y que es 10 perras chicas ?


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2013)

Hoal Rey-Julien:

Una perra = 10 céntimos.

Una perra chica = 5 céntimos.

La perra chica es similar en constitución a la perra; pero de menor tamaño.

En el reinado anterior...de Alfonso XIII existían monedas de 10 céntimos, de Plata.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2013)

La tira de años oyendo hablar de "metal" para referirse a algo metálico de color amarillo que no se oxida.

"Es de metal" ( = calidad).

Después de tanto tiempo me enteré que se referían a a una aleación de Zinc con Cobre:

¡ El Latón !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

el latón tiene un baño de esa aleación que mencionas,,,,pero por dentro es hierro,chapa


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Yo cleía que el latón ela un tipo de loedor mas glande que la lata común y oliginlalio de china.  
Por aquí los albañiles llaman "material" al mortero de cemento


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Jul 25, 2013)

En Honduras, cuando te sale un trabajo excelente, o te funciona el aparato decimos "Esta Macanudo"

Macanudo = Cheque = Excelente, buenísimo, funciona bien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2013)

macanudo,, no escuchaba ni la leia desde los años 80 ,aqui ya no se usa muy a menudo,


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Ago 1, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> macanudo,, no escuchaba ni la leia desde los años 80 ,aqui ya no se usa muy a menudo,



Bueno, aqui en Honduras es una expresion muy comun jajaja

Por cierto esta macanuda tu foto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2013)

la foto es el ''che-lemur'' ¡¡


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Ago 16, 2013)

Estuve algunos minutos tratando de entender a un técnico que utilizo la palabra

"Clavija" = Enchufe, Toma Corrientes

 Parece que se usa mucho en España y otros países. Espero que les sirva: P


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2013)

robertosebastian92 dijo:


> Estuve algunos minutos tratando de entender a un técnico que utilizo la palabra
> 
> "Clavija" = Enchufe, Toma Corrientes
> 
> Parece que se usa mucho en España y otros países. Espero que les sirva: P



Buenas noches.

En España el término "Clavija" es empleado para designar a un Conector Aereo  "Macho" o a un Conector Aereo "Hembra", "Enchufe" y "Toma Corrientes" sería la Base de la pared.

Otra aceptación de "Enchufe" sería el amiguismo con alguien que puede proporcinarnos algún favor saltándose los cauces normales, por ejemplo conseguirnos algún trabajo.

Coloquialmente... "Ese es un enchufado" referiéndonos al amigo del jefe.

Sal U2


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Ago 16, 2013)

Gracias por la info, lo que el me comentaba en su desconocimiento del termino a usar, era que en España se usaba esa palabra (es Español el muchacho)


----------



## miguelus (Ago 16, 2013)

Buenas noches.

La expresión "Macanudo" no se emplea mucho en España, aquí empleamos "Cojonudo" para referirnos a todo aquello que se considera como muy bueno.

Cuando algo es muy aburrido o no tiene interés lo denominamos "Coñazo".

Sal U2


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 16, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Cuando algo es muy aburrido o no tiene interés lo denominamos "Coñazo".


En Venezuela eso es un golpe muy fuerte, cuando una persona golpea fuertemente a otra se dice que "le dio un co...." (es vulgar)


----------



## robertosebastian92 (Ago 16, 2013)

Creo (En realidad estoy seguro) y espero que alguien me pueda corregir si me equivoco, en no se que provincia de Argentina Macanudo significa tener la ..... macana grande. Saludos!

Aca me acorde otra. En argentina para sistemas mecanicos decimos BUJES en ecuador se dice BOSIN


----------



## miguelus (Ago 17, 2013)

sp_27 dijo:


> En Venezuela eso es un golpe muy fuerte, cuando una persona golpea fuertemente a otra se dice que "le dio un co...." (es vulgar)



Cuando utilizamos ese… ¿vulgarismo?, no se emplea en ningún caso en sentido peyorativo, se emplea, incluso,  en el lenguaje cotidiano entre amigos (y amigas), nadie se ofende.
Una forma de hablar entre amigos, cuando alguien se repite mucho, se le dice “no seas coñazo” y nos es ofensivo para nadie. 

Sal U2


----------



## dearlana (Ago 20, 2013)

En Venezuela cuando a alguien le "pegan" una enfermedad venérea:

"Le pegaron una *coñamentación* chico, pues".



----------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
Unión de palabras que deforman la frase original:

*"Andandarás"*  ( = Donde andarás,  ó = Por donde andarás).





el-rey-julien dijo:


> la foto es el ''che-lemur'' ¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2013)

¿"Qué *corriente* tienes"?.

¿"Cual es la* corriente* de tu casa"?.

¿"En tu casa, qué *corriente* hay"?.

"Corriente", "corrientazo", etc. ( "Le dio un corrientazo que lo dejo frito").

--------------------------------------------

Aquí no preguntamos:

¿"Cual es el *voltaje* de tu casa"?.

Ni:

¿"Qué *voltaje* tienes"?.

Ni:

"En tu casa, ¿qué* voltaje* hay".

Todo lo más, a veces, preguntan: ¿"Cual es la *tensión* de tu casa"?.

----------------------------------------

La mayoría de la gente utilizan la palabra *corriente* como sinónimo de *tensión* para expresarse cotidianamente.

--------------------------------------------------

Es lo mismo que ocurre cuando dicen:

"Describe una trayectoria circular".

Cuando todos sabemos que un círculo es una superficie, un área. No una línea curva cerrada.

Utilizan la palabra círculo como sinónimo de circunferencia.

Son costumbres aceptadas.

Pasa como con el "sentido convencional de la corriente" y el sentido real de la misma.

Se arraigan con el tiempo y la gente acaba usándolos aunque no sea lo correcto.


----------



## beta2 (Sep 20, 2013)

chivo= esta bien 
XD


----------



## dearlana (Dic 2, 2013)

Esta frase siempre me ha hecho gracia:

La usa alguna gente cuando se le escapó algo de las manos y fue a parar bastante lejos. Sin saber a donde fue a detenerse:

" Fue a parar a las quintas chimbambas ".


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 2, 2013)

Una que uso es esta de perla = esta espectacular.
anda de joya = anda magníficamente.
esta Joche = esta muy lento "Muy común en Militares"


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2013)

Por aquí "perla" suele ser en sentido irónico, o sarcastico así que "es una perla" suele ser una persona vaga e ignorante


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Por aquí "perla" suele ser en sentido irónico, o sarcastico así que "es una perla" suele ser una persona vaga e ignorante


 
Interesante, aunque aquí se suele decir algo similar cuando la persona es bien jodida, se le llama o se le dice a la persona que joyita o que perlita, es en sentido sarcástico, en cuanto a personas, en cuanto a cosas si es diferente, como un equipo de audio, anda de joya o de perla, que en si quiere decir que quedo perfecto como una perla o una joya valiosa.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2013)

Aquí decimos que "va de puta madre" no se si tener una progenitora meretriz es una cosa buena, pero en el lenguaje coloquial se usa mucho. Elegante no queda eso si.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Aquí decimos que "va de puta madre" no se si tener una progenitora meretriz es una cosa buena, pero en el lenguaje coloquial se usa mucho. Elegante no queda eso si.


 
@Scooter de España si conozco la gran mayoría de dichos, estuve 2 años por Zaragoza, es como decir "Hay mucha ******" es decir que hay mucho trabajo y persona que no conozca estos dichos queda, pero se muy bien que haya es muy normal hablar así.


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 7, 2013)

en mexico

es a toda madre = buena persona, amable
jala de poca madre = funciona bien, exelente
ponte al tiro, ponte vivo , ponte buso, ponte las pilas      =   alerta, pon atencion 
perro pa' las viejas = hombre que conquista muchas mujeres, seductor, mujeriego
que transa = hola, quetal
aguevo, por su pollo ,clarines , abuelita mi cafe =   pues claro , si, por supuesto
jodido, estoy jodido= si dinero
que madriza= que golpiza
ya te vas ala chiga, madriza putiza = ir atrabajar
ojete= mala persona
vasca, guacariar = vomitando
borracho    = hombre alcoholisado

ya me cansee, hasta aqui si no nunca acabo





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Acá se le llama _furgón_. Ejemplo.



en mexico: guajolotero, guajoloyet, chatarra, bonafina, caja de galletas a autobuses ya viejos


----------



## carlosjames (Dic 15, 2013)

carallo= increible


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 15, 2013)

proteus7 dijo:


> en mexico
> ojete= mala persona



Y para Argentina ojete es la parte baja de la espalda  supongo que es lo usamos como un despectivo de ojal(?)


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 15, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Y para Argentina ojete es la parte baja de la espalda  supongo que es lo usamos como un despectivo de ojal(?)



En algunas partes "ojete" se usa para referirse a las feminas, mejor dicho a su parte trasera  Y también como sustituto de la palabra "suerte". Todo depende a quien se lo digas.
"Que ojete que tiene" = "Que suertudo" o bueno ya se imaginaran el otro ejemplo


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Dic 16, 2013)

buenas todas je je. pongo mi parte desde mexico. espero que ayude a entender el "florido" lenguaje del mexicano.

-alumbrar, aluzar, "hechame la luz", lamparear = iluminar (generalmente para el mismo fin, otras veces tienen sentido metaforico (alumbrar = dar a luz, parir). segun el contexto).

-luz, morralla, cash (anglicismo), lana, efectivo (equivalente a cash) = dinero.

-fon, cel, celular, ladrillo (nokia 3320 y anteriores) = telefono, ya sea movil o fijo. indistinto al aparato asi como al numero. segun el contexto.

- mamon, payaso, culero, ojete = persona que solo piensa en si misma y en los beneficios que puede obtener a costa de los demas. persona altanera que suele denigrar a quien considere inferior para sentirse superior. persona que no comparte, no ayuda, solo estorba y hace caso omiso cuando se le pide que deje de estorbar o que ayude. persona empeñada en "estar chingando" (referente a personas que solo saben molestar).

- chingativo, castroso, busca-pleitos, faltoso, troll = persona que insiste en una idea ofensiva buscando alterar a los demas para causar enojo. 

- pitero, culero, cutre (o putre), "de la verga", mierdero, najayote, chacalon = se refiere a algo o alguien que esta hecho un desastre, mal hecho. personas de mala actitud, objetos o situaciones malas, feas, denigrantes, inevitables, sin remedio.

- componente = cualquier cosa que entre muchas logre una unidad (en un circuito electrico: resistores, diodos, capacitores, etc).

- modular, mini-componente, estereo, radio, grabadora = referente a equipos de audio generalmente de casa, aunque tambien aplica en audio automotriz.

- bajo (electrico), bass (anglicismo), contra', contrabajo, tololoche = instrumentos musicales de acompañamiento una octava abajo de la clave sol (fa).

- peña nietos, nineles = gente que tiene poder y/o fama (no necesariamente mucho) que son atractivos(as) pero incompetentes. gente que alardea de grandeza y demuestra lo contrario con errores garrafales.

- teporocho, tepo, botello = persona que vive borracha la mayor parte de su vida. borracho empedernido.

hasta aqui lo dejo por el momento, nos vemos.


----------



## rafageek2013 (Ene 8, 2014)

chapuza= chambonada


----------



## PUSCAS VICTOR (Ene 26, 2014)

Multo regionalismos usados en el foro.Demuestra populares el foro.Conocimiento aprendizaje.Comunidad de aprendizaje de idiomas el deseo.
Cuantos anos tienes? Soy 70 anos!Creo que eso dice algo?
Excuses discurso,pallabre en  espanol.Aprender espanol.Poco de paciencia y comprension!
Jmis felicitaciones por su exito!


----------



## dearlana (Feb 13, 2014)

Un "jéito" = Un esguince.

Ejemplo:

Me di un *jéito* = Tuve un accidente y tuve un movimiento en falso que me produjo una lesión (= jéito).


-----------------------------------------------

*Guachafitas*: Tonterías, cuentos, excusas.

Ejemplo: Déjate de guachafitas.


-------------------------------------------------------

Un *tejemeneje* = Un tira y afloja, una complicación absurda.

Ejemplo: ...se traen un tejemeneje con eso...

-------------------------------------------------

Un samagazo ó samagaso ó zamagazo: Caída, tortazo contra el suelo.

Ejemplo: Se llevó un *chuchazo* (=corrientazo) que se cayó de la escalera...se pegó un *samagazo*...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 10, 2014)

Cutre = Mal hecho = De mala calidad
IC = U = CI = Circuito Integrado = Chip (término incorrecto)
Coil = Choke = Bobina = L (en circuitos)
Capacitor = Condensador = Filtro = Cosito negro según Fogonazo
Coso = Masculino de la Cosa
OCL = Output Capacitor Less = Amplificador sin capacitor en salida
OTL = Output Transformer Less = Amplificador sin transformador en salida
BTL = Bridge Tied Load = Amplificador en puente
Split Supply = Fuente simétrica/doble
Tester = Multitester = Polímetro = Multimetro = Multimeter
100R = 100 Ohm = Resistencia de 100 ohm. En este caso la R es para indicar el valor en ohm.
100K = 100 KOhm = 100 Kilo Ohm = Resistencia de 100K ohm. En este caso se sustituye la R por la K para indicar que es un valor en Kilo ohm.
0R1 = 0.1 Ohm = 0.1R = Resistencia de 0.1 ohm. En este caso el punto decimal se sustituye por la R para indicar valor en ohm y para indicar que son fracciones de ohm, ya que el punto puede tornarse invisible para algunos y pueden confundirlo por otros valores.
u = micro. Si no disponemos del símbolo "µ" para indicar que es del orden de las millonésimas, pues usa la "u".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

También la escriben R100

Te faltó _capacitador _, término mayormente empleado en foros automotor


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También la escriben R100
> 
> Te faltó _capacitador _, término mayormente empleado en foros automotor



R100 ya suena como a número de resistencia, no de valor de la misma... 

Capacitador 
Término para los que todavía no saben mucho de electrónica, confunden *capacitador* con *capacitor*
Una vez que fuí a comprar cosas para unos circuitos, y una bola de .... pidieron un *capacitador de 1K* 

Increíble que confundan los valores de los componentes!

Otros términos que he visto son:

Ampli = AMP = PWR AMP = Amplificador
PWR = W = Watt = Vatio = Wattio = Unidad de potencia
ZD = Z = Diodo Zener (en circuitos)
Q = T = TR = Transistor (en circuitos)
Bias = Ibias = Ib = Iq (Quiescent Current) = Corriente en reposo
Graves = Subwoofer = _Buffer_ = Bocina que reproduce las frecuencias más bajas
Medios = Woofer = _Buffer_  = Bocina que reproduce las frecuencias medias, pero hay cada .... que también le llama _Buffer_
Agudos = Tweeter = Brillo = Bocina que reproduce las frecuencias más altas
Potencia = Poder = Amplificador de audio

Eh... creo son todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2014)

> Bias = Ibias = Ib = Iq (Quiescent Current) = Corriente en reposo


 
 Nop , el más empleado aqui es *V*ias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , el más empleado aqui es *V*ias




pero ese es de viasér desastre!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Abr 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , el más empleado aqui es *V*ias



Vias??? 
Yo he visto más *Bias*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 19, 2014)

Vadis = camino 
sera que el transistor tiene un camino jajajaja
Quo vadis? = hacia el desatre me dirijo jajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2014)

Vos no ves los que moderamos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2014)

ya no upsss, pero recuerdo algunos casos jajajaj


----------



## dearlana (Jun 13, 2014)

Se empeñó en terminar de arreglar algo: *Se enfrascó*.

(Frasco: Botella pequeña. Ejplo: "Frasco de colonia").


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 25, 2014)

ARISVEDCP dijo:


> En Honduras, cuando te sale un trabajo excelente, o te funciona el aparato decimos "Esta Macanudo"
> 
> Macanudo = Cheque = Excelente, buenísimo, funciona bien



Hola a todos , "Macanudo" aca en Brasil es mui enpleado en platicas via radio banda ciudadana ( 11 metros o 27 Mhz) para denominar o llamar a un  radiooperador .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2015)

En argentina, cuando se dice "bajar la caña" se esta haciendo referencia a _ligarse_, seducir hasta pasar la noche con el/ella etc.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 22, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> En argentina, cuando se dice "bajar la caña" se esta haciendo referencia a _ligarse_, seducir hasta pasar la noche con el/ella etc.


Aquí podría tener 2 significados:

1) Sacar el volante de un carro desde la base.
2) Deja de tomar alcohol.


----------



## roberto genes (Abr 28, 2015)

hola amigos en nuestra región es común llamar a los transistores to3 checas dichas checas no son mas q*ue* las tapas metálicas de las gaseosas entonces llegan a tu taller y te dicen cámbiame estas checas y por transistores que tal
pd: región Caribe Colombiana


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2016)

Hola a todos , jo tengo una duda , ??  lo que quieres decir la espressión : "animal de cola anillada " ?? 
Muchas gracias a quien puder contestarme       
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2016)

*En la traduccion del dibujo animado,Madagascar, digo esto ya que no se como sera la version en portugues,hay unos personajes que son los pinguinos ,una especie de unidad comando,ellos se refieren a un personaje ,propio de madagascar ,el rey Julien,de esta forma,y nosotros nos referimos a un colega del foro ,que se identifica con este personaje,de esa manera.
*








*Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 21, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *En la traduccion del dibujo animado,Madagascar, digo esto ya que no se como sera la version en portugues,hay unos personajes que son los pinguinos ,una especie de unidad comando,ellos se refieren a un personaje ,propio de madagascar ,el rey Julien,de esta forma,y nosotros nos referimos a un colega del foro ,que se identifica con este personaje,de esa manera.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!Gracias Don ElGriego , duda quitada !!!!!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ferillo147 (May 27, 2016)

Buen dia  a todos

hay muchos modismos usados en mexico dependiendo de la cd,
algunos usados en guadalajara mexico

Aguanta vara = cumple lo que prometes
Anda a ver si ya pario la marrana = expresión para decirle a alguien que se vaya
Andas miando fuera de la olla= anda despistado, desubicado
Asústame calavera = no me vengas a amedrentar
Ay güey = asombro por algo que se acaba de presenciar
Chin = exclamación de enojo o decepción
Compa = amigo
De agrapa = se refiere a que es gratis
Gacho = feo
Güey = amigo, compañero, persona desconocida
Hay muere = se usa para darle punto final a un pleito
Hazme el paro = hazme un favor, sácame de este apuro
Me agarraste en curva = me tomaste desprevenido
No manches = expresión exagerada de la incredulidad
No te rajes = cumple lo que prometes
Órale pues = afirmación efusiva o retar a alguien
Pinche = expresión para decir que es despreciable o de mala calidad
Que chafa = cuando algo sale mal o de mala calidad
Quedarse de a seis = quedarse asombrado


----------



## luismc (Oct 28, 2016)

Algunos dichos por aquí en España:

Dar la brasa, la vara o la barrila: ser un pesado, un plasta, un plomífero inaguantable. Se dice también que tal persona es un poco "densa".

Tener jeta, morro, más cara que espalda, tener un morro que se lo pisa, alguien que tiene poca vergüenza, desvergonzado.

Tarro, coco, olla, azotea, crisma, dícese de la cabeza. Así por ejemplo, si a alguien se le va la olla, es que se ha vuelto loco, chalado, tarumba. 

Estar "empanao", atontao, que no se entera de nada. En algunos sitios se dice "fulanito tiene una pedrá" queriendo indicar que se quedó atontao por que recibió una pedrada en un momento dado.

guiri, guirufo, es un extranjero. La terminación "ufo" en general tiene deje despectivo o de menosprecio.
Tío, tronco, colega, denotan camaradería o confidencialidad.
Titi, perica, jai, una chica en edad de merecer, dicho entre coleguillas de la pandilla o grupo.
levantar, chorar, guindar, robar; el que chora es un chorizo, caco o ratero.
Lo flipas = quedarse flipado, asombrado.
Guay, mola, chachi, cojonudo, de puta madre, algo sensacional, fantástico, me alegro, etc.

En círculos de aficionados al audio, se dice que "fulano tiene una oreja detrás de la otra" para indicar que no tiene discernimiento ninguno, no distingue entre un equipo y otro


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 2, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que son las "_Crispetas_" ?
> 
> No se comprende tu descripción de la falla



Colombia: crispetas, palomitas, maíz pira (este último también se usa para el maíz que sirve para elaborar las crispetas). Tomado de wikipedia.

Saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Mar 23, 2017)

Arripiados: Un enfoque regional de " Horripilados ".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Arripiados: Un enfoque regional de " Horripilados ".


Aca en Brasil es cuando todos  los pelos del cuerpo estan de pé , jajajajajajajajaja 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Aketta (May 25, 2017)

Buenos días, vengo antes ustedes a resolver la duda, de cuales son los transistores que se les llama "gallinazos" ya que por ser parte de la* j*erga de una región de mi país no logro encontrar información sobre esto en Internet. y también
 resolver la duda si esto es lo ultimo en tecnologia a la hora de la fabricación de amplificadores de potencia .


----------



## mtssound (May 25, 2017)

Pueden ser los transistores con encapsulado to-3 quiza?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

A esos transistores TO3 solía llemarseles "Huevo frito" , así que me imagino que huevo será resultado de un "gallinazo"

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A esos transistores TO3 solía llemarseles "Huevo frito" , así que me imagino que huevo será resultado de un "gallinazo"
> 
> Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2017)

No quería poner video de una gallina poniendo 

Hay gente muy susceptible


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2017)

Coloco aquí la noticia de la RAE del dia 17 de Julio en la que se decide adoptar "iros" como otra forma del imperativo del verbo "ir"
Ahora, el imperativo es compartido por "Idos" e "Iros"
LA RAE ACEPTA "IROS" COMO IMPERATIVO DEL VERBO "IR" :

_La  Real Academia de la Lengua (RAE) ha aceptado el uso de iros como forma  de imperativo de la segunda persona del plural del verbo ir, aunque  asegura que la forma más recomendable en la lengua culta para este  tiempo sigue siendo idos._
_El director de la RAE, Darío Villanueva,  ha confirmado hoy en Santander, tras participar en un curso de la  Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo, este cambio, que ya ha sido  aprobado por el pleno de la Real Academia, ya que es la forma que "se ha  impuesto" en el español oral y escrito._
_"Dada la extensión de la  variante iros incluso entre hablantes cultos, se puede considerar válido  su uso", ha considerado la RAE._
_Según ha explicado Villanueva a  los periodistas, la Academia consultó antes de aceptar esta modificación  el Corpus del Español del Siglo XXI, una base de datos "enorme" que  reúne 300 millones de voces del español, de procedencia oral y escrita._
_Esta  base de datos ha confirmado que la forma que se ha impuesto es iros, y  la Academia "ha acabado reconociendo ese hecho", ha señalado Villanueva,  quien ha añadido que se trata de una conjunción irregular del verbo ir  "que no tiene más transcendencia que ese caso concreto". "No significa  que se cambie el paradigma de los verbos", ha subrayado el director de  la RAE._
_Villanueva ha destacado el papel que han jugado en este  acuerdo los escritores "de creación", sobre todo los novelistas, que  argumentaban que no solo en el español coloquial y normal no se usaba  idos, sino que ellos, a la hora de escribir diálogos, "sentían un fuerte  rechazo" hacia esa forma, que les resultaba "un tanto extraña e incluso  violenta", y por eso optaban "por la expresión común"._
_El  escritor y académico Arturo Pérez-Reverte adelantó ayer en su cuenta de  Twitter la modificación al responder a una consulta sobre este tema._
_La  Real Academia ha recordado que las formas de imperativo de la segunda  persona del plural correspondientes al pronombre vosotros pierden la -d  final cuando se añade el pronombre enclítico os, como es el caso de amad  (amaos); comed (comeos) o venid (veníos)._
_Sin embargo, señala la  RAE, tal como se indica en la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española"  (2009), "el escaso cuerpo fónico de la forma esperable íos -empleada en  español antiguo- explica que, frente a lo que ocurre en el resto de  verbos, se haya mantenido la d de id, dando lugar a la forma idos, única  normativamente aceptada hasta ahora en la lengua culta"._
_El  predominio de la forma iros en la lengua oral es el resultado de un  proceso denominado "rotacismo" (la conversión en una r), que, dice la  Academia, ha podido verse influido por la tendencia general que se  percibe en el español europeo a insertar esta consonante en la segunda  persona del plural de los imperativos: marcharos por marchaos o callaros  por callaos._
_No obstante, la RAE advierte de que la aceptación de  iros no se debe extender a las formas de imperativo de otros verbos  para las que lo adecuado es prescindir de la r._
_La forma "iros" se  incluirá en la segunda edición de la gramática que se presentó en 2009 y  cuya publicación no tiene fecha todavía._

Fuente: Agencia EFE


Salút.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2017)

También aceptó asín.
Asín que ya no me sorprende nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2017)

Y cómo la RAE acepta términos utilizados por x cantidad de gente desde hace x tiempo . . .  lo que nosotros consideramos aberrantes faltas , serán evoluciones idiomáticas


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2017)

Últimamente se está imponiendo de forma inquietante el uso de "Ke" en lugar de "Que". Lo he visto hasta en rótulos de comercios.
Si se hace en un contexto claramente informal, no le veo problema, pero empiezo a darme cuenta de que hay gente que en realidad no sabe exactamente cual es la forma correcta. Y aun diré mas, estoy seguro que hay personas que creen que "Ke" es la forma correcta.

"Almóndiga", "Asín" etc.. son formas incorrectas que la RAE ha dado por correctas, vencida ante la incapacidad de corregir éstos usos imponiendo la cultura entre la gente. Las da por buenas de la misma forma que aquél que coloca un cuadro sobre un agujero en la pared, en lugar de arreglar la pared.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2017)

Si, bueno, podríamos escribir un libro.
La RAE admite vataje pero solo si son vátios eléctricos, si son vátios mecánicos, no
Solo le falta admitir ohmiage porque amperaje también está.
Cuando acabe que admita metraje, quilaje, litraje, niutonaje y todos los demás ajes que la gente emplea y a mi me hacen sangrar los tímpanos y aumentan mi presbicia.

¿Para presión admitirá también el milimetraje de mercururiaje, el pascalaje, el baraje y el bariaje?

Bueno, dentro de cien años todos calvos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2017)

Metraje ya lo admitió para dar nombre a las películas de duración superior a una hora
Pero bueno ...

Salút.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2017)

Largometraje se refiere en realidad al largo en metros de la cinta , y en consecuencia mayor tiempo de proyección , hoy con lo digital quizás no corresponda . . .  Largotiempaje suena muy muy feo jajaja


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 21, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Últimamente se está imponiendo de forma inquietante el uso de "Ke" en lugar de "Que". Lo he visto hasta en rótulos de comercios.
> Si se hace en un contexto claramente informal, no le veo problema, pero empiezo a darme cuenta de que hay gente que en realidad no sabe exactamente cual es la forma correcta. Y aun diré mas, estoy seguro que hay personas que creen que "Ke" es la forma correcta.
> 
> "Almóndiga", "Asín" etc.. son formas incorrectas que la RAE ha dado por correctas, vencida ante la incapacidad de corregir éstos usos imponiendo la cultura entre la gente. Las da por buenas de la misma forma que aquél que coloca un cuadro sobre un agujero en la pared, en lugar de arreglar la pared.
> ...




Pensar que se me tachaba de  fanático por criticar cosas como esas(ver "la ortografía errores y horrores").

Es la razón por la que nuestra cultura Latina y permisiva, siempre está por detrás  de la Sajona, que tiende a cumplir las reglas de manera más consecuente.

Lo que sucede, es que (a diferencia de Scooter) a mí me molesta en todos los ámbitos, no solo en el electrónico(en el que de vez en cuando me mando alguna  )

Y por eso digo, que no se puede dejar pasar ninguna.

Porque son puertas, que una vez abiertas.....


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Largometraje se refiere en realidad al largo en metros de la cinta , y en consecuencia mayor tiempo de proyección , hoy con lo digital quizás no corresponda . . .  Largotiempaje suena muy muy feo jajaja



Y...depende de como se mire, el tema es que tampoco parece que tenga mucho sentido lo de cambiarle la definición pese a que el formato de rollos (el más común es de 35mm, dado que el de 70mm es mucho más caro) esta cada vez más en desuso


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2017)

Lagotiempaje suena mal. De larga duración no suena mal.

Además en todo caso sería lagosegundaje, largominutaje o largohoraje. La gracia es decir el nombre de la unidad acabada en aje. No decir el nombre de la magnitud.
Así que el tiempo es el horaje. Y el tiempo meteorológico el vientaje o la lluviaje.

Se me ha olvidado el juliaje para la energía. O en su defecto el kilaje vatiaje oraje.

Es que me dan unas maniajes que no veajes


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 21, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Últimamente se está imponiendo de forma inquietante el uso de "Ke" en lugar de "Que". Lo he visto hasta en rótulos de comercios.
> Si se hace en un contexto claramente informal, no le veo problema, pero empiezo a darme cuenta de que hay gente que en realidad no sabe exactamente cual es la forma correcta. Y aun diré mas, estoy seguro que hay personas que creen que "Ke" es la forma correcta.
> 
> "Almóndiga", "Asín" etc.. son formas incorrectas que la RAE ha dado por correctas, vencida ante la incapacidad de corregir éstos usos imponiendo la cultura entre la gente. Las da por buenas de la misma forma que aquél que coloca un cuadro sobre un agujero en la pared, en lugar de arreglar la pared.
> ...



A veces en los anuncio se hace adrede para llamar la atención, lo he visto a menudo, cuando vi uno de VEVIDAS FRÍAS. 

También se da el tema de cuando la gente se malacostumbra a emplear una palabra de manera erronea, ya que ese no es su significado original, como lastrar, que significa:

Poner lastre en una embarcación, en un globo u otra cosa para aumentar su peso y su estabilidad.


Aún me acuerdo las discusiones en facebook por el mal empleo de las comunidades hispanas de la palabra otaku, que se piensan que así se denomina a todo entusiasta del anime y/o manga, y les comentaba que además de ser una palabra peyorativa en el país del sol naciente, no basta con ser un simple entusiasta para serlo (menos mal). Y que para colmo no es motivo de orgullo ser realmente uno .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2017)

Ya me duelen los ojos


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

En un pueblo del Norte:

Escrito a brocha en la pared blanca de una casa de tejas ( Se ve que el hombre se dedicaba a arreglar bicicletas ):


*"Se arregran visicretas"*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2017)

Folio pegado con celo, en un automovil aparcado en una calle céntrica, de la capital.

"Se bende vihiculo.
Con radicases y elevalulas elestrico."

Ahí queda eso.

En realidad estos carteles suelen ponerlos gente sin estudios, que demasiado bien lo hacen.
Muchos de nuestro mayores están en la misma situación. Los que tuvieron la suerte de estudiar algo, por medios inverosímiles, desconocen las normas a la hora de escribir y por lo tanto plasman lo que vocalizan en el papel. Muchos sólo saben firmar a duras penas. Eso siempre hablando de familias que no disponían de medios, claro.
Por lo tanto no sé exactamente si sería regional (regionalismos) o nacional.


----------



## fercon (Ago 16, 2017)

Por las abreviaturas taquigrafas ortograficas alarmantes mucho influye la cultura de mnsj txt. Es mayoritariamente usada por jóvenes en educacion secundaria (LenguaCastellanoLiteratura) y nunca les va muy bien las reglas ni los correctores ortograficos y mucha prisa. Así que ni modo, Software que evite enviar desconocidos RAE o a evolucionar, involucionar, degenerar o como decimos por aquí !Revolucionar! Madremia haría falta Licencia para Escribir. 
PD. Mas actual, los emoticones que Fogonazo acertadamente asemeja a los primitivos jeroglificos.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 16, 2017)

Ladrón (España) = zapatilla (Argentina).

Chorizo(España) = chorro (Argentina).

"Con la convertibilidad, habrá más de seis décadas de crecimiento y prosperidad en la Argentina" 1991


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2017)

fercon dijo:


> Por las abreviaturas taquigrafas ortograficas alarmantes mucho influye la cultura de mnsj txt. Es mayoritariamente usada por jóvenes en educacion secundaria (LenguaCastellanoLiteratura) y nunca les va muy bien las reglas ni los correctores ortograficos y mucha prisa. Así que ni modo, Software que evite enviar desconocidos RAE o a evolucionar, involucionar, degenerar o como decimos por aquí !Revolucionar! Madremia haría falta Licencia para Escribir.
> PD. Mas actual, los emoticones que Fogonazo acertadamente asemeja a los primitivos jeroglificos.




Esto es debido a un vírus "informáticohumano" que se ha estendido a nivel mundial. 

Los profesores al principio luchaban contra el, pero ya se han dado por vencidos y aceptan los deberes y o trabajos escolares con tan singular forma de escribir.
Esto incrementa el desconocimiento de las normas de ortografía, pues la mayoría de los jóvenes empezó a escribir en el movil con poca edad, paralelamente y casi antes que en los centros de estudios. 
Y los maravillosos correctores (seguramente programados por jóvenes) tampoco ayudan mucho, mas bien crean párrafos ilegibles o incomprensibles, infinidad de veces.
E incluso los que dirigen nuestro países, lo único que hacen es, cotínuamente, darle patadas al diccionario y ser incapaces de comunicarse con el prójimo.
En fín, me temo que con nuestra generación o la próxima se perderá la escritura comprensible, clara e impoluta heredada de nuestros antepasados.
De aquí a unos años todos hablando con lengua de trapo, con mezcla de idiomas (ya hemos empezado) y con dialectos inventados, como en las películas futuristas.

Si me he entusiasmado demasiado y me he explayado un poco, espero por lo menos no tener demasiados errores en cuanto a ortografía se refiere.

Saludos.

La verdad es que después de responder me quedé pensando si no debería estar en otro hilo, pero... era como respuesta.... Aunque igual sería conveniente mandarlo a su sitio, si ha lugar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Nos estamos yendo de tema , para eso está : La *ortografía*: Errores y Horrores


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 17, 2017)

En algunas regiones de España, sobre todo en poblaciones pequeñas y aisladas, todavía se usan palabras  o frases que provienen del Castellano antíguo.

Ejemplo: 

Velailo = se refiere a míralo, de algo que se busca o requiere. > Del Castellano antiguo - "Velo ahilo"


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)

Aunque suene raro en España se dice murciégalo = murciélago que cosas.

Regionalismos hay a montones 

España Cuando hay mucho trabajo = Hay mucha *****da

Chungo = Malo

Colombia Hacer el Mocho = Hacer un gran favor.

Mucha lampara = Mejor no lo digo se los dejo a la imaginación.

La lista es grande.


Esta si les va a gustar han escuchado la palabra Bluyín pues significa ni mas ni menos unos Jeans o pantalones vaqueros.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 3, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Esta si les va a gustar. ¿Han escuchado la palabra Bluyín? Pues significa ni más ni menos unos Jeans o pantalones vaqueros.


Claro pero con su nombre correcto en inglés. Blue Jeans


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Claro pero con su nombre correcto en inglés. Blue Jeans



Exacto de ahí viene esa abreviatura  de por si muchas palabras extranjeras como por ejemplo palabras japonesas son asi, su pronunciacion en hiragana es idéntica pero significa otra cosa

En Colombia se dice de las 2 formas tanto la inglesa como a la Colombiana, no se si en otros países es igual o diferente.

No se como sera ahí la cuestión un ejemplo Curuma su fonetica es de español o de japones


----------



## OlgaJ (Abr 16, 2019)

Field Test en móviles - Modo ingeniería


----------



## mmartins (Jun 3, 2019)

Hola muchachos! Pongo este mensaje, no por que me la crea el mejor en escribir, ni para ofender a nadie, ni que me sepa todo el diccionario, por qué soy una persona que si alguna palabra le llama la atención o le suena mal, la busca y se saca la duda de como se escribe correctamente. Pero la palabra embobinar está mal y la leí mucho en este foro, la palabra correcta es bobinar. Nada, era solo eso, y si me equivoco, por favor háganmelo saber. 😉 Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2019)

La verdad es que nunca la usé, pero cuando estudiaba en la universidad habian un par de libros, traducidos vaya uno a saber donde, que usaban embobinar y no otra palabra.
Es mas, tenía un par de compañeros que la habian adoptado y todos los miraban raro cuando la usaban.
Estoy hablando de 1987 mas o menos...


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 3, 2019)

Al igual que muchas otras palabras no reconocidas por la RAE se usan de forma muy profusa.


----------



## Pilar56 (Oct 26, 2019)

Transistor de tubito= Semiconductor con encapsulado TO-39 o TO-18.
Transistor tipo ficha= Encapsulado TO-3
Yodo= Diodo
Chimistreta= Objeto de forma compleja del cuál se desconoce el funcionamiento.


----------



## Punta Azul (Nov 30, 2019)

También a éste diccionario se le puede agregar lenguaje corporal.  Internacionalmente,  hay clientes que solicitan una reparación dentro de los parámetros de los dígitos oscilantes y la representación es con con la mano hacia adelante derecha e izquierda, con todos los dedos extendidos y utilizando el mayor de cada mano como eje o pivot a 90ª del pecho, describiendo un balanceo, y significa que tendremos hacer un trabajo definido como mas o menos, es para que tire un poco mas.


----------

